# ALEX FROM GOODTIMES-CALLING OUT SPIRIT AZ.



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

IM LETTING U KNOW RIGHT NOW THAT I WANNA BREAK YOUR WHOLE CLUB OFF,AND THIS TIME IM GIVING U ENOUGH TIME TO GET READY CAUSE IM COMINGIN MAY.SO FRANK THIS TIME WHEN I BEAT U ,I WANT U TO ADMIT YOUR LOSE ON CAMERA,OR IF I LOSE I WILL ADMIT THAT I LOST ON CAMERA,AND TELL THAT OWNER OF THAT BLACK REGAL THAT HE BETTER BE READY,CAUSE WE JUST GETTING STARTED AND THIS SHIT AINT EVER GONNA END ASLONG AS IM ALIVE,WITH THE HELP FROM MY CLUB MEMBERS(ESPECIALLY ALEX)AND GARCIA CUSTOMS GOODTIMES IS GONNA BE DOING BIG THANGS THIS YEAR.AND IF U NEED TO CALL ME U GUYS GOT MY #,SO LETS GET IT ON :boink: :boink: :boink: :drama: :


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

ILL BE RIGHT BEHIND YOU DOGG!!!!! (RICK) GET THAT SINGLE PUMP READY ILL BE THERE TOO!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: hno: hno:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Awwwwhhhhh shit my boy Alex is back...Transporters ready when we leave


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

I'LL BE THERE RIGHT BESIDE YOU ALEX THE BLUE MONTE AKA EL ASESINO WILL BE THERE


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Should be a showdown!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 17 2011, 07:27 PM~19623904
> *Should be a showdown!!! :0 :biggrin:
> *


WILL BE GOOD HOMIE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> IM LETTING U KNOW RIGHT NOW THAT I WANNA BREAK YOUR WHOLE CLUB OFF,AND THIS TIME IM GIVING U ENOUGH TIME TO GET READY CAUSE IM COMINGIN MAY.SO FRANK THIS TIME WHEN I BEAT U ,I WANT U TO ADMIT YOUR LOSE ON CAMERA,OR IF I LOSE I WILL ADMIT THAT I LOST ON CAMERA,AND TELL THAT OWNER OF THAT BLACK REGAL THAT HE BETTER BE READY,CAUSE WE JUST GETTING STARTED AND THIS SHIT AINT EVER GONNA END ASLONG AS IM ALIVE,WITH THE HELP FROM MY CLUB MEMBERS(ESPECIALLY ALEX)AND GARCIA CUSTOMS GOODTIMES IS GONNA BE DOING BIG THANGS THIS YEAR.AND IF U NEED TO CALL ME U GUYS GOT MY #,SO LETS GET IT ON :boink: :boink: :boink: :drama: :
> [/quot
> 
> WHAT UP ALEX I BE THERE IN MAY TOO BUMMPER CHRECKN BESIDE U TOO


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

JUST TALKED TO FRANK FROM FRANKS HYDRAULICS AND HE SAID ITS ON AND CRACKIN.DING,DING,DING,LETS GET IT ON


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TOO BAD U CANT GET UR CAR READY BY FEB 12 , 2011 UNITED DREAMS YUMA, AZ SHOW......WE GONNA HAVE ROLL'N VIDEOS TAKING FOOTAGE OF THE HOP.....WOULD BE A PERFECT TIME FOR THE LOSER TO COME OUT ON THE DVD AND GIVE PROPS WERE ITS OWED!!!


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:0 :0  :0


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 17 2011, 07:31 PM~19623951
> *JUST TALKED TO FRANK FROM FRANKS HYDRAULICS AND HE SAID ITS ON AND CRACKIN.DING,DING,DING,LETS GET IT ON
> *


 :wow: :drama:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 17 2011, 07:28 PM~19623925
> *WILL BE GOOD HOMIE
> *


:yes: :h5:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 17 2011, 07:07 PM~19623723
> *IM LETTING U KNOW RIGHT NOW THAT I WANNA BREAK YOUR WHOLE CLUB OFF,AND THIS TIME IM GIVING U ENOUGH TIME TO GET READY CAUSE IM COMINGIN MAY.SO FRANK THIS TIME WHEN I BEAT U ,I WANT U TO ADMIT YOUR LOSE ON CAMERA,OR IF I LOSE I WILL ADMIT THAT I LOST ON CAMERA,AND TELL THAT OWNER OF THAT BLACK REGAL THAT HE BETTER BE READY,CAUSE WE JUST GETTING STARTED AND THIS SHIT AINT EVER GONNA END ASLONG AS IM ALIVE,WITH THE HELP FROM MY CLUB MEMBERS(ESPECIALLY ALEX)AND GARCIA CUSTOMS GOODTIMES IS GONNA BE DOING BIG THANGS THIS YEAR.AND IF U NEED TO CALL ME U GUYS GOT MY #,SO LETS GET IT ON :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :drama:  :
> *


THIS IS THE OWNER OF THE BLACK REGAL WATCH WHAT YOU ASK 4 I DONE BUSTED YOUR ASS TIMES IN A ROW FUCK MAY LETS DO SOONER :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :boink: :boink: LET THE FUN BEGAN


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 17 2011, 07:09 PM~19623746
> *ILL BE RIGHT BEHIND YOU DOGG!!!!! (RICK) GET THAT SINGLE PUMP READY ILL BE THERE TOO!!!! :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


i dnt wana here nothen you guys aint nothen but a pile of magnet and dnt sing it bring it :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 17 2011, 07:09 PM~19623746
> *ILL BE RIGHT BEHIND YOU DOGG!!!!! (RICK) GET THAT SINGLE PUMP READY ILL BE THERE TOO!!!! :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


you couldnt even beat ne at the low rider show i think you need to check out the magazine :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 17 2011, 08:01 PM~19624322
> *you couldnt even beat ne at the low rider show i think you need to check out the magazine :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe not at the show but he did bust your ass all wwekend at the after hops


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

dont wana hear n more bye bye :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

THIS IS GONNA BE ON!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 17 2011, 08:07 PM~19624386
> *THIS IS GONNA BE ON!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 17 2011, 07:47 PM~19624147
> *THIS IS THE OWNER OF THE BLACK REGAL WATCH WHAT YOU ASK 4 I DONE BUSTED YOUR ASS TIMES IN A ROW FUCK MAY LETS DO SOONER  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :boink:  :boink: LET THE FUN BEGAN
> *



HE IS RIGHT... WHY WAIT TILL MAY???BIG HOP IN SOUTHERN AZ FEB 12, 2011...bRING IT ON AT A NEUTRAL SITE!!!


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

THIS IS GOIN TO GO DOWN HELL YEAH GOODTIMES AND HOW HIGH IS GOIN TO PUT THE SMACK DOWN


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 17 2011, 07:07 PM~19623723
> *IM LETTING U KNOW RIGHT NOW THAT I WANNA BREAK YOUR WHOLE CLUB OFF,AND THIS TIME IM GIVING U ENOUGH TIME TO GET READY CAUSE IM COMINGIN MAY.SO FRANK THIS TIME WHEN I BEAT U ,I WANT U TO ADMIT YOUR LOSE ON CAMERA,OR IF I LOSE I WILL ADMIT THAT I LOST ON CAMERA,AND TELL THAT OWNER OF THAT BLACK REGAL THAT HE BETTER BE READY,CAUSE WE JUST GETTING STARTED AND THIS SHIT AINT EVER GONNA END ASLONG AS IM ALIVE,WITH THE HELP FROM MY CLUB MEMBERS(ESPECIALLY ALEX)AND GARCIA CUSTOMS GOODTIMES IS GONNA BE DOING BIG THANGS THIS YEAR.AND IF U NEED TO CALL ME U GUYS GOT MY #,SO LETS GET IT ON :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :drama:  :
> *


You Wanna Break our Whole Club off? I guess TEAM BLOW ME must be Doing something right if it makes you start a topic and wanna key word is WANNA break us off. It seems lately that everybody wants to get at TEAM BLOW ME so that means we are the ones to beat and as history shows SPIRIT C.C. don't get broke off in hopping or at the shows so what makes you think were gonna let that happen now? Don't Worry TEAM BLOW ME will be ready before that may show and since your just getting started at this shit your already late cause SPIRIT C.C. stays ready


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 17 2011, 07:31 PM~19623951
> *JUST TALKED TO FRANK FROM FRANKS HYDRAULICS AND HE SAID ITS ON AND CRACKIN.DING,DING,DING,LETS GET IT ON
> *


you just talken you gone get stuck :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 17 2011, 08:46 PM~19624864
> *You Wanna Break our Whole Club off? I guess TEAM BLOW ME must be Doing something right if it makes you start a topic and wanna key word is WANNA break us off. It seems lately that everybody wants to get at TEAM BLOW ME so that means we are the ones to beat and as history shows SPIRIT C.C. don't get broke off in hopping or at the shows so what makes you think were gonna let that happen now? Don't Worry TEAM BLOW ME will be ready before that may show and  since your just getting started at this shit your already late cause SPIRIT C.C. stays ready
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  HELL YA WE DO :drama: :drama:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 17 2011, 08:47 PM~19624884
> *you just talken you gone get stuck :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


you got stuck on 80
he got stuck on the 90's
:0


----------



## jimmy78mc (Dec 29, 2010)

:0


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

ALL THAT WEIGHT IN CALI AND I HAVE 2 WAIT 5 MONTH 2 HOP ISNT THAT SUM BS   :roflmao: :dunno: :werd: :loco: :rimshot:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jan 17 2011, 08:40 PM~19624772
> *THIS IS GOIN TO GO DOWN HELL YEAH GOODTIMES AND HOW HIGH IS GOIN TO PUT THE SMACK DOWN
> *


DONT FORGET ABOUT GARCIA CUSTOMS AND STREET FAME :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 17 2011, 08:47 PM~19624147
> *THIS IS THE OWNER OF THE BLACK REGAL WATCH WHAT YOU ASK 4 I DONE BUSTED YOUR ASS TIMES IN A ROW FUCK MAY LETS DO SOONER  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :boink:  :boink: LET THE FUN BEGAN
> *


THIS IS THE OWNER OF THE BLUE MONTE IT WAS SILVER WHEN IT LAST BROKE YOU OFF IN VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Jan 17 2011, 09:09 PM~19625205
> *THIS IS THE OWNER OF THE BLUE MONTE IT WAS SILVER WHEN IT LAST BROKE YOU OFF IN VEGAS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HEY PELON,IT LOOKS LIKE U WERE PLAYING DIG DUG,CAUSE U DUG SPIRIT THE FUCK OUT WITH THAT HOP :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 17 2011, 08:46 PM~19624864
> *You Wanna Break our Whole Club off? I guess TEAM BLOW ME must be Doing something right if it makes you start a topic and wanna key word is WANNA break us off. It seems lately that everybody wants to get at TEAM BLOW ME so that means we are the ones to beat and as history shows SPIRIT C.C. don't get broke off in hopping or at the shows so what makes you think were gonna let that happen now? Don't Worry TEAM BLOW ME will be ready before that may show and  since your just getting started at this shit your already late cause SPIRIT C.C. stays ready
> *



:0 :wow:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 17 2011, 10:13 PM~19625282
> *HEY PELON,IT LOOKS LIKE U WERE PLAYING DIG DUG,CAUSE U DUG SPIRIT THE FUCK OUT WITH THAT HOP :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND I WAS JUST A ROOKIE I'M 2 YEARS INTO THIS HOPPING GAME AND ALREADY MADE FOOLS STEP THEY'RE GAME UP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND BY THE WAY IF YA'LL DON'T KNOW IT'S PELON FROM GOODTIMES CC. IF YOU DIDN'T KNOW ME THEN YOU WILL NOW


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 17 2011, 08:12 PM~19624446
> *HE IS RIGHT... WHY WAIT TILL MAY???BIG HOP IN SOUTHERN AZ FEB 12, 2011...bRING IT ON AT A NEUTRAL SITE!!!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 17 2011, 09:01 PM~19625096
> *ALL THAT WEIGHT IN CALI AND I HAVE 2 WAIT 5 MONTH 2 HOP ISNT THAT SUM BS     :roflmao:  :dunno:  :werd:  :loco:  :rimshot:
> *


Tell em :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 5 months we will problaby be out in his home town before that shit now that I think about it we were in his home town hopping and riding in the rain the other day and didn't see them at all :dunno:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 17 2011, 09:01 PM~19625096
> *ALL THAT WEIGHT IN CALI AND I HAVE 2 WAIT 5 MONTH 2 HOP ISNT THAT SUM BS     :roflmao:  :dunno:  :werd:  :loco:  :rimshot:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 17 2011, 08:57 PM~19624256
> *i dnt wana here nothen you guys aint nothen but a pile of magnet and dnt sing it bring it :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


JUST MAKE SURE RICK DOESN'T TOUCH THE FENDERS HE CURSES THE CARS :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Jan 17 2011, 09:09 PM~19625205
> *THIS IS THE OWNER OF THE BLUE MONTE IT WAS SILVER WHEN IT LAST BROKE YOU OFF IN VEGAS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ILL BE READY 4 U 2 ILL RUN U GUYZ CONCURRENT :0 :yes: :yes: :drama: :drama: I HOPE I DONT HAVE 2 WAIT 5 MONTH 2 HOP U 2 HOPE 2 SEE U IN YUMA :biggrin:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

SPIRIT C.C AND TEAM BLOW ME ALWAYS STAY READY... LIKE THE HOMIE SAID WE MUST BE DOIN SOMETHIMG GOOD THAT YOU GONNA START A THREAD


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 17 2011, 09:01 PM~19625098
> *DONT FORGET ABOUT GARCIA CUSTOMS AND STREET FAME :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


THATS RITE CANT FORGET BOUT THEM


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 17 2011, 08:57 PM~19625033
> *you got stuck on 80
> he got stuck on the 90's
> :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 17 2011, 09:18 PM~19625349
> *Tell em  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 5 months we will problaby be out in his home town before that shit now that I think about it we were in his home town hopping and riding in the rain the other day and didn't see them at all :dunno:
> *


I WAS THERE ON NEW YEARS BUT WITHOUT MY CAR FOR THOSE THAT REALLY KNOW ME,I HAD PERSONAL FAMILY ISSUES TO DEAL WITH,BUT NOW IM READY TO SHUT YOUR WHOLE CLUB DOWN ONCE AND FOR ALL.FROM THE ONE U LOVE TO HATE THAT HAS THE BEST OF GOODTIMES


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 17 2011, 10:18 PM~19625349
> *Tell em  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 5 months we will problaby be out in his home town before that shit now that I think about it we were in his home town hopping and riding in the rain the other day and didn't see them at all :dunno:
> *


I WAS THERE BEHIND BofA MEMBER U MEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 17 2011, 07:09 PM~19623746
> *ILL BE RIGHT BEHIND YOU DOGG!!!!! (RICK) GET THAT SINGLE PUMP READY ILL BE THERE TOO!!!! :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 17 2011, 10:20 PM~19625388
> *ILL BE READY 4 U 2 ILL RUN U GUYZ CONCURRENT  :0  :yes:  :yes:  :drama:  :drama: I HOPE I DONT HAVE 2 WAIT 5 MONTH 2 HOP U 2 HOPE 2 SEE U IN YUMA :biggrin:
> *


DON'T SAY COCURRENT BRINGS BACK MEMORIES :biggrin: ALL IN DUE TIME WE'RE COMING TO YOUR TOWN


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

WHY WAIT 5 MONTHS!!!!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Jan 17 2011, 09:22 PM~19625416
> *I WAS THERE BEHIND BofA MEMBER U MEMBER  :biggrin:
> *


AND THE MONTE WUS WORKIN


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 17 2011, 09:01 PM~19625098
> *DONT FORGET ABOUT GARCIA CUSTOMS AND STREET FAME :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


Lol anymore people u want to bring ? sounding alil unsure about each other . Yr just upset cause u didn't make the mag lol


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Jan 17 2011, 09:21 PM~19625396
> *SPIRIT C.C AND TEAM BLOW ME ALWAYS STAY READY... LIKE THE HOMIE SAID WE MUST BE DOIN SOMETHIMG GOOD THAT YOU GONNA START A THREAD
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Jan 17 2011, 09:22 PM~19625416
> *I WAS THERE BEHIND BofA MEMBER U MEMBER  :biggrin:
> *


I WAS ABOUT TOO SAY EL ASESINO PUT IT DOWN ON NEW YEARS AFTER HOP.


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 17 2011, 09:13 PM~19625282
> *HEY PELON,IT LOOKS LIKE U WERE PLAYING DIG DUG,CAUSE U DUG SPIRIT THE FUCK OUT WITH THAT HOP :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


JUST LIKE I DUG THE FUCK OUT OF UR GOODTIMER ASS THE DAY B4 DONT 4GET 2 MENTION THAT :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :yes: :yes: :rimshot:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 17 2011, 09:20 PM~19625388
> *ILL BE READY 4 U 2 ILL RUN U GUYZ CONCURRENT  :0  :yes:  :yes:  :drama:  :drama: I HOPE I DONT HAVE 2 WAIT 5 MONTH 2 HOP U 2 HOPE 2 SEE U IN YUMA :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :drama: TEAM BLOW ME WILL BE IN YUMA FOR THE FEB 12, 2011 UNITED DREAMS SHOW!!!!HOW BOUT GOODTIMES???


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Jan 17 2011, 09:28 PM~19625491
> *I WAS ABOUT TOO SAY EL ASESINO PUT IT DOWN ON NEW YEARS AFTER HOP.
> *


 :loco: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Jan 17 2011, 10:28 PM~19625491
> *I WAS ABOUT TOO SAY EL ASESINO PUT IT DOWN ON NEW YEARS AFTER HOP.
> *


YEAH THAT'S THE NEW NAME "EL ASESINO" :biggrin:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 17 2011, 10:29 PM~19625500
> *JUST LIKE I DUG THE FUCK OUT OF UR GOODTIMER ASS THE DAY B4 DONT 4GET 2 MENTION THAT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :yes:  :yes:  :rimshot:
> 
> *


that monte got dug :0


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Jan 17 2011, 09:24 PM~19625452
> *DON'T SAY COCURRENT BRINGS BACK MEMORIES  :biggrin: ALL IN DUE TIME WE'RE COMING TO YOUR TOWN
> *


SOUNDS LIKE WE GOT A DATE :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jan 17 2011, 09:27 PM~19625485
> *Lol anymore people u want to bring ? sounding alil unsure about each other . Yr just upset cause u didn't make the mag lol
> *


IVE BEEN ON THE LOWRIDER WAY BEFORE RICK WAS AND I WAS HITTING MY OWN SWITCH TO,U NEED TO DO YOUR HOMEWORK SON.BACK BUMPER ISSUE,TRUUCHA COVER VOL.15,ROLLIN COVER VOL.15,BIG FISH COVER VOL.11,LOWRIDER SCENE COVER OCTOBER 2008, :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 17 2011, 09:29 PM~19625510
> *:wow:  :drama: TEAM BLOW ME WILL BE IN YUMA FOR THE FEB 12, 2011 UNITED DREAMS SHOW!!!!HOW BOUT GOODTIMES???
> *


ARNT YOU THAT VATO THAT WUS HATING ON MY BOYS FROM THE YUMA CHAPTER YOU KNOW GOODTIMES STAYS IN YUMA ALSO


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 17 2011, 10:31 PM~19625540
> *SOUNDS LIKE WE GOT A DATE :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU FORGOT TO SAY (NO ****) :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 17 2011, 09:32 PM~19625548
> *IVE BEEN ON THE LOWRIDER WAY BEFORE RICK WAS AND I WAS HITTING MY OWN SWITCH TO,U NEED TO DO YOUR HOMEWORK SON.BACK BUMPER ISSUE,TRUUCHA COVER VOL.15,ROLLIN COVER VOL.15,BIG FISH COVER VOL.11,LOWRIDER SCENE COVER OCTOBER 2008, :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


what about low rider magazine beating the blue cutlass from gootimes :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 17 2011, 10:30 PM~19625528
> *that monte got dug :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jan 17 2011, 09:32 PM~19625558
> *ARNT YOU THAT VATO THAT WUS HATING ON MY BOYS FROM THE YUMA CHAPTER YOU KNOW GOODTIMES STAYS IN YUMA ALSO
> *



HAHAHAHA DONT GET IT TWISTED HOMIE I DONT HATE FIRST OF ALL AND YUMA GT HAS NO HOPPERS......I GUESS I MUST BE POPULAR IF THEY TALKING BOUT ME TO YOU GUYS!!! I KNOW GOODTIMES SHOW CARS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE BUT THIS IS BETWEEN SPIRIT AND GT HOPPERS........ :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 17 2011, 10:34 PM~19625582
> *what about low rider magazine beating the blue cutlass from gootimes :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


THE BLUE CUTLASS WILL BE THERE ALSO


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Jan 17 2011, 10:34 PM~19625584
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


D-U-G :yes:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie+Jan 17 2011, 09:21 PM~19625410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know about that but I do know TEAM BLOW ME and SPIRIT C.C. Be everywhere 








































uffin: uffin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 17 2011, 09:35 PM~19625601
> *HAHAHAHA DONT GET IT TWISTED HOMIE I DONT HATE FIRST OF ALL AND YUMA GT HAS NO HOPPERS......I GUESS I MUST BE POPULAR IF THEY TALKING BOUT ME TO YOU GUYS!!! I KNOW GOODTIMES SHOW CARS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE BUT THIS IS BETWEEN SPIRIT AND GT HOPPERS........ :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


I REST MY CASE THANK YOU

AND I DIDNT HEAR ANYTHING I SEEN IT FIRST HAND


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 17 2011, 10:36 PM~19625613
> *D-U-G :yes:
> *


IMPOSSIBLE THE MONTE DID'NT HOP TIL THE NEXT DAY AND THAT'S THE VIDEO I POSTED


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 17 2011, 08:34 PM~19625582
> *what about low rider magazine beating the blue cutlass from gootimes :yessad:  :yessad:
> *



That magazine was false advertisment. There no way you can beat my boys cutlass. theres about a 20 inch diference. san diego Good Times well be there.


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 17 2011, 09:21 PM~19625410
> *I WAS THERE ON NEW YEARS BUT WITHOUT MY CAR FOR THOSE THAT REALLY KNOW ME,I HAD PERSONAL FAMILY ISSUES TO DEAL WITH,BUT NOW IM READY TO SHUT YOUR WHOLE CLUB DOWN ONCE AND FOR ALL.FROM THE ONE U LOVE TO HATE THAT HAS THE BEST OF GOODTIMES
> *


YOU TRIED 2 SHUT US DOWN AND GUESS WHAT YOU FAIL THATS Y U HAD 2 ROUND UP BIG JOHN AND CHAIO LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :h5:AND WERE STILL 1 CHAPTER AND 1 TEAM AND NOT 5 TEAMS 20 CHAPTERS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*GT *


----------



## el beto (Sep 30, 2008)

sup good timers! :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 17 2011, 09:38 PM~19625658
> *YOU TRIED 2 SHUT US DOWN AND GUESS WHAT YOU FAIL THATS Y U HAD 2 ROUND UP BIG JOHN AND CHAIO LMAO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

12 vs 2 :drama:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 17 2011, 09:29 PM~19625500
> *JUST LIKE I DUG THE FUCK OUT OF UR GOODTIMER ASS THE DAY B4 DONT 4GET 2 MENTION THAT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :yes:  :yes:  :rimshot:
> 
> *


ARE U FUCKIN BLIND,LOOK AT THAT VIDEO RIGHT AGAIN AND AGAIN AND MAYBE JUST MAYBE YOU'LL START TO REALIZE THAT WE'VE BEEN GIVING IT TO U GUYS FROM THE LFT AND THE RIGHT.GOODTIMES TOOK THAT ONE TOO.LETS HERE IT FROM OTHER CLUBS,WHO DO U THINK WON THAT HOP IN VEGAS.AND IM TALKING ABOUT WHOS TIRES WERE HIGHER THAN THE OTHERS.KEEP IN MIND THAT THE BLACK REGAL HAD A FRONT END AND THE BROWN REGAL DID'NT HAVE A FRONT END.SO DONT MEASURE THE TOP OF THE FRONT CAR,WE MEASURE INCHES BY THE BOTTOM OF THE FRONT TIRES :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jan 17 2011, 09:37 PM~19625631
> *I REST MY CASE THANK YOU
> 
> AND I DIDNT HEAR ANYTHING I SEEN IT FIRST HAND
> *



ITS ALL GOOD!!! I JUST WANT TO SEE THE BEST OF THE BEST HOP AT OUR SHOW AND ITS ONLY LESS THAN A MONTH AWAY!!!NO DISRESPECT TO GT OR SPIRIT.....BUT I DO REPRESENT AZ!!!! AND I WOULD LOVE TO SEE TEAM BLOW ME AND GOODTIMES HOP AND SEE WHO WINS!!!PERSONALLY NEVER SEEN IT BUT DO WANT TO SEE THIS LIVE AND IN PERSON!!!


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> IVE BEEN ON THE LOWRIDER WAY BEFORE RICK WAS AND I WAS HITTING MY OWN SWITCH TO,U NEED TO DO YOUR HOMEWORK SON.BACK BUMPER ISSUE,TRUUCHA COVER VOL.15,ROLLIN COVER VOL.15,BIG FISH COVER VOL.11,LOWRIDER SCENE COVER OCTOBER 2008, :twak:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 17 2011, 09:38 PM~19625658
> *YOU TRIED 2 SHUT US DOWN AND GUESS WHAT YOU FAIL THATS Y U HAD 2 ROUND UP BIG JOHN AND CHAIO LMAO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 17 2011, 09:41 PM~19625686
> *ITS ALL GOOD!!! I JUST WANT TO SEE THE BEST OF THE BEST HOP AT OUR SHOW AND ITS ONLY LESS THAN A MONTH AWAY!!!NO DISRESPECT TO GT OR SPIRIT.....BUT I DO REPRESENT AZ!!!! AND I WOULD LOVE TO SEE TEAM BLOW ME AND GOODTIMES HOP AND SEE WHO WINS!!!PERSONALLY NEVER SEEN IT BUT DO WANT TO SEE THIS LIVE AND IN PERSON!!!
> *


I CAN RESPECT THAT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 17 2011, 09:40 PM~19625682
> *12 vs 2 :drama:
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jan 17 2011, 09:41 PM~19625697
> *Them old vids grandpa step it up ! Didn't see it on rolln vids lol
> *


Y all the talk dont sing it bring it !


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jan 17 2011, 09:42 PM~19625711
> *I CAN RESPECT THAT
> *



:biggrin: WELL HOPE TO SEE U VATOS FROM GT AT OUR SHOW....BUT WE WILL ALSO BE AT GT YUMA SHOW SUPPORTING!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:drama: :sprint:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 17 2011, 09:40 PM~19625685
> *ARE U FUCKIN BLIND,LOOK AT THAT VIDEO RIGHT AGAIN AND AGAIN AND MAYBE JUST MAYBE YOU'LL START TO REALIZE THAT WE'VE BEEN GIVING IT TO U GUYS FROM THE LFT AND THE RIGHT.GOODTIMES TOOK THAT ONE TOO.LETS HERE IT FROM OTHER CLUBS,WHO DO U THINK WON THAT HOP IN VEGAS.AND IM TALKING ABOUT WHOS TIRES WERE HIGHER THAN THE OTHERS.KEEP IN MIND THAT THE BLACK REGAL HAD A FRONT END AND THE BROWN REGAL DID'NT HAVE A FRONT END.SO DONT MEASURE THE TOP OF THE FRONT CAR,WE MEASURE INCHES BY THE BOTTOM OF THE FRONT TIRES :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


so was tyson on the top till the champ til he fell down n couldnt get back up there's a new sheriff in town an its the single pump bitch :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 17 2011, 09:41 PM~19625686
> *ITS ALL GOOD!!! I JUST WANT TO SEE THE BEST OF THE BEST HOP AT OUR SHOW AND ITS ONLY LESS THAN A MONTH AWAY!!!NO DISRESPECT TO GT OR SPIRIT.....BUT I DO REPRESENT AZ!!!! AND I WOULD LOVE TO SEE TEAM BLOW ME AND GOODTIMES HOP AND SEE WHO WINS!!!PERSONALLY NEVER SEEN IT BUT DO WANT TO SEE THIS LIVE AND IN PERSON!!!
> *


IT WUD B GUD BUT THIS GUY NEEDS 5 MONTHS :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jan 17 2011, 10:41 PM~19625697
> *Them old vids grandpa step it up ! Didn't see it on rolln vids lol
> *


THAT'S FUNNY CAUSE HE MADE THE ROLL'N COVER :happysad:


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

what up big rick?! this is happy from locos phx.


----------



## GUDTMS48 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 17 2011, 09:45 PM~19625749
> *:biggrin: WELL HOPE TO SEE U VATOS FROM GT AT OUR SHOW....BUT WE WILL ALSO BE AT GT YUMA SHOW SUPPORTING!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 17 2011, 09:47 PM~19625779
> *IT WUD B GUD BUT THIS GUY NEEDS 5 MONTHS :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



 :thumbsdown:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Jan 17 2011, 09:50 PM~19625815
> *what up big rick?! this is happy from locos phx.
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

R


> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 17 2011, 09:36 PM~19625627
> *I dont know about that but I do know TEAM BLOW ME and SPIRIT C.C. Be everywhere
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUDTMS48_@Jan 17 2011, 09:50 PM~19625816
> *:thumbsup:
> *


HEY JOHN MAKE SURE U BRING YOUR LETTERMEN JACKET JUST INCASE,CAUSE ONCE I GET STARTED HOPPING AIN'T NOTHING IN THE WORLD GONNA STOP ME FROM HITTING IT OVER AND OVER AGAIN :wow: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 17 2011, 09:54 PM~19625860
> *HEY JOHN MAKE SURE U BRING YOUR LETTERMEN JACKET JUST INCASE,CAUSE ONCE I GET STARTED HOPPING AIN'T NOTHING IN THE WORLD GONNA STOP ME FROM HITTING IT OVER AND OVER AGAIN :wow:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


IM A DISCONNECT THE GROUND FOO...LOL... :roflmao:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Jan 17 2011, 09:56 PM~19625894
> *IM A DISCONNECT THE GROUND FOO...LOL... :roflmao:
> *


THEN IM GOING TO JUST RUN A DIRECT GROUND WIRED TILL THE CAR BLOWS UP :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 17 2011, 09:54 PM~19625860
> *HEY JOHN MAKE SURE U BRING YOUR LETTERMEN JACKET JUST INCASE,CAUSE ONCE I GET STARTED HOPPING AIN'T NOTHING IN THE WORLD GONNA STOP ME FROM HITTING IT OVER AND OVER AGAIN :wow:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


SWEAR 2 GOD UR GONA B LIKE THE ENERGIZER BUNNY I HOPE U HOP THIS TIME AND NOT LIKE THE LAST TIME WITH FIRE WORK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 17 2011, 10:59 PM~19625938
> *SWEAR 2 GOD UR GONA B LIKE THE ENERGIZER BUNNY I HOPE U HOP THIS TIME AND NOT LIKE THE LAST TIME WITH FIRE WORK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 17 2011, 09:59 PM~19625938
> *SWEAR 2 GOD UR GONA B LIKE THE ENERGIZER BUNNY I HOPE U HOP THIS TIME AND NOT LIKE THE LAST TIME WITH FIRE WORK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


U AINT SEEN SHIT YET.IM GOING TO BE LIKE THE ENERGIZER BUNNY ON METH CRACK AND STEROIDS AT THE SAME TIME AND SO WILL MY CAR WHEN ITS HOPPING.OH YEAH


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 17 2011, 11:02 PM~19625977
> *U AINT SEEN SHIT YET.IM GOING TO BE LIKE THE ENERGIZER BUNNY ON METH CRACK AND STEROIDS AT THE SAME TIME AND SO WILL MY CAR WHEN ITS HOPPING.OH YEAH
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :around:


----------



## el beto (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 17 2011, 08:58 PM~19625921
> *THEN IM GOING TO JUST RUN A DIRECT GROUND WIRED TILL THE CAR BLOWS UP :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


keep up the good work good timer! 
:biggrin:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 17 2011, 09:59 PM~19625938
> *SWEAR 2 GOD UR GONA B LIKE THE ENERGIZER BUNNY I HOPE U HOP THIS TIME AND NOT LIKE THE LAST TIME WITH FIRE WORK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 17 2011, 10:02 PM~19625977
> *U AINT SEEN SHIT YET.IM GOING TO BE LIKE THE ENERGIZER BUNNY ON METH CRACK AND STEROIDS AT THE SAME TIME AND SO WILL MY CAR WHEN ITS HOPPING.OH YEAH
> *


ES TODO ALEX!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 17 2011, 09:40 PM~19625682
> *12 vs 2 :drama:
> *


thats not a goodtimes problem


----------



## el beto (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 17 2011, 09:02 PM~19625977
> *U AINT SEEN SHIT YET.IM GOING TO BE LIKE THE ENERGIZER BUNNY ON METH CRACK AND STEROIDS AT THE SAME TIME AND SO WILL MY CAR WHEN ITS HOPPING.OH YEAH
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 17 2011, 09:45 PM~19625749
> *:biggrin: WELL HOPE TO SEE U VATOS FROM GT AT OUR SHOW....BUT WE WILL ALSO BE AT GT YUMA SHOW SUPPORTING!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


reminds us in our topic


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

YOU WANNA TALK ABOUT GETTING STUCK BOTH THOSE REGALS GET STUCK,,,, BUT BESIDES THAT WHAT HAPPEN NEW YEAR AT THE HOP? I WALKED UP TO U AND SAID (YOU WANNA DO THIS) AND WHAT DID YOU SAY,,, (NAH MAN IM COOL,,,,) HOW YOU GONNA BOW DOWN LIKE THAT,,,, I HOPE YOU DONT DO THE SAME IN AZ ,, AND FOR THAT BLACK REGAL, MY SINGLE PUMP IS GONNA WEAR THAT ASS OUT,,,, AND IF YOU WANNA PLAY WITH DOUBLE PUMPS LET ME KNOW,


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el beto_@Jan 17 2011, 10:28 PM~19626311
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GUDTMS48 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 17 2011, 09:54 PM~19625860
> *HEY JOHN MAKE SURE U BRING YOUR LETTERMEN JACKET JUST INCASE,CAUSE ONCE I GET STARTED HOPPING AIN'T NOTHING IN THE WORLD GONNA STOP ME FROM HITTING IT OVER AND OVER AGAIN :wow:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


we going to Start the 4th of July early again. :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 17 2011, 10:31 PM~19626347
> *YOU WANNA TALK ABOUT GETTING STUCK BOTH THOSE REGALS GET STUCK,,,,  BUT BESIDES THAT WHAT HAPPEN NEW YEAR AT THE HOP?  I WALKED UP TO U AND SAID (YOU WANNA DO THIS)  AND WHAT DID YOU SAY,,, (NAH MAN IM COOL,,,,)  HOW YOU GONNA BOW DOWN LIKE THAT,,,,    I HOPE YOU DONT DO THE SAME IN AZ ,, AND FOR THAT BLACK REGAL,  MY SINGLE PUMP IS GONNA WEAR THAT ASS OUT,,,,  AND IF YOU WANNA PLAY WITH DOUBLE PUMPS LET ME KNOW,
> *


SUP PIMP...WHEN YOU WANT ME TOO TAKE YOU THAT CUTTY...


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 17 2011, 10:31 PM~19626347
> *YOU WANNA TALK ABOUT GETTING STUCK BOTH THOSE REGALS GET STUCK,,,,  BUT BESIDES THAT WHAT HAPPEN NEW YEAR AT THE HOP?  I WALKED UP TO U AND SAID (YOU WANNA DO THIS)  AND WHAT DID YOU SAY,,, (NAH MAN IM COOL,,,,)  HOW YOU GONNA BOW DOWN LIKE THAT,,,,    I HOPE YOU DONT DO THE SAME IN AZ ,, AND FOR THAT BLACK REGAL,  MY SINGLE PUMP IS GONNA WEAR THAT ASS OUT,,,,  AND IF YOU WANNA PLAY WITH DOUBLE PUMPS LET ME KNOW,
> *


HEY CHAIO TELL THEM WHY U BECAME A GOODTIMER.LET THEM KNOW WHAT WE'RE ALL ABOUT JUST INCASE THEY DONT KNOW


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 17 2011, 10:31 PM~19626347
> *YOU WANNA TALK ABOUT GETTING STUCK BOTH THOSE REGALS GET STUCK,,,,  BUT BESIDES THAT WHAT HAPPEN NEW YEAR AT THE HOP?  I WALKED UP TO U AND SAID (YOU WANNA DO THIS)  AND WHAT DID YOU SAY,,, (NAH MAN IM COOL,,,,)  HOW YOU GONNA BOW DOWN LIKE THAT,,,,    I HOPE YOU DONT DO THE SAME IN AZ ,, AND FOR THAT BLACK REGAL,  MY SINGLE PUMP IS GONNA WEAR THAT ASS OUT,,,,  AND IF YOU WANNA PLAY WITH DOUBLE PUMPS LET ME KNOW,
> *


YES SIT...GT SINGLE DOING 103.......


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Jan 17 2011, 10:35 PM~19626383
> *SUP PIMP...WHEN YOU WANT ME TOO TAKE YOU THAT CUTTY...
> *


ASAP DOGG AND ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU,


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

G00DTiMES" & H0W HiGH ALWAYS" PUTN SHiT DWN!!!


----------



## el beto (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 17 2011, 09:40 PM~19626442
> *G00DTiMES" & H0W HiGH ALWAYS" PUTN SHiT DWN!!!
> 
> *


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 17 2011, 10:31 PM~19626347
> *YOU WANNA TALK ABOUT GETTING STUCK BOTH THOSE REGALS GET STUCK,,,,  BUT BESIDES THAT WHAT HAPPEN NEW YEAR AT THE HOP?  I WALKED UP TO U AND SAID (YOU WANNA DO THIS)  AND WHAT DID YOU SAY,,, (NAH MAN IM COOL,,,,)  HOW YOU GONNA BOW DOWN LIKE THAT,,,,    I HOPE YOU DONT DO THE SAME IN AZ ,, AND FOR THAT BLACK REGAL,  MY SINGLE PUMP IS GONNA WEAR THAT ASS OUT,,,,  AND IF YOU WANNA PLAY WITH DOUBLE PUMPS LET ME KNOW,
> *


SO I DONT WANNA HERE NO LAME ASS EXCUSSES,, JUST COME READY ,,,,,,


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 17 2011, 10:40 PM~19626442
> *G00DTiMES" & H0W HiGH ALWAYS" PUTN SHiT DWN!!!
> 
> *



SHIT WORKN :biggrin:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 17 2011, 09:49 PM~19626530
> *SHIT WORKN  :biggrin:
> *


YES SiRR, U ALREADY KN0!!


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 18 2011, 12:43 AM~19626468
> *SO I DONT WANNA HERE NO LAME ASS EXCUSSES,,            JUST COME READY ,,,,,,
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*TMFT *


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 17 2011, 10:51 PM~19626555
> *
> *


is it stuck :biggrin:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 17 2011, 09:59 PM~19626644
> *is it stuck :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :nono:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 17 2011, 10:59 PM~19626644
> *is it stuck :biggrin:
> *


'sup frank!!!!!!


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 17 2011, 10:36 PM~19626404
> *HEY CHAIO TELL THEM WHY U BECAME A GOODTIMER.LET THEM KNOW WHAT WE'RE ALL ABOUT JUST INCASE THEY DONT KNOW
> *


 YOU KNOW WHY I BECAME A GOODTIMER BECAUSE I LOVE THE HOSPITALITY THAT THE BIG GT SHOWS TO ONE ANOTHER, WE ALL GOT EACHOTHERS BACK NO MATER WHATS GOING DOWN, AND IN AZ RICK AND COMPANY WILL SEE WHAT THEY GOT THEM SELF INTO,, GOODTIMES TO THE TOP,, NEVER AT THE BOTTOM!


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 17 2011, 11:07 PM~19626725
> *YOU KNOW WHY I BECAME A GOODTIMER BECAUSE I LOVE THE HOSPITALITY THAT THE BIG GT SHOWS TO ONE ANOTHER, WE ALL GOT EACHOTHERS BACK NO MATER WHATS GOING DOWN, AND IN AZ RICK AND COMPANY WILL SEE WHAT THEY GOT THEM SELF INTO,,    GOODTIMES TO THE TOP,,  NEVER AT THE BOTTOM!
> *


 :tears: :tears: :werd: :h5: :h5: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
THAT HIT ME RIGHT IN THE HEART.GT POR VIDA AND THEM SOME


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928+Jan 17 2011, 07:32 PM~19623970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 17 2011, 11:07 PM~19626725
> *YOU KNOW WHY I BECAME A GOODTIMER BECAUSE I LOVE THE HOSPITALITY THAT THE BIG GT SHOWS TO ONE ANOTHER, WE ALL GOT EACHOTHERS BACK NO MATER WHATS GOING DOWN, AND IN AZ RICK AND COMPANY WILL SEE WHAT THEY GOT THEM SELF INTO,,    GOODTIMES TO THE TOP,,  NEVER AT THE BOTTOM!
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 17 2011, 11:48 PM~19627098
> *:loco:  :loco:
> *


WHATS UP MR. BACK DOWN FROM A HOP JUST BE READY RICK,,, :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE PROPS TO MY CLUB AND TO SPIRIT THEY ALWAYS BRING IT 1OO% GT UP....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 18 2011, 12:25 AM~19627296
> *IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE PROPS TO MY CLUB AND TO SPIRIT THEY ALWAYS BRING IT 1OO%  GT UP....
> *


YES SIR CANT WAIT FOR AZ WEATHER SHOULD BE GOOD FOR SOME COLD ONES


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 18 2011, 12:26 AM~19627300
> *YES SIR CANT WAIT FOR AZ WEATHER SHOULD BE GOOD FOR SOME COLD ONES
> *


for us goodtimers 
weather is not a problem
to hop or some cold ones,,
i cant wait either :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 18 2011, 12:35 AM~19627333
> *for us goodtimers
> weather is not a problem
> to hop or some cold ones,,
> ...


SUP TROUBLE TEAM BUD LIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 17 2011, 10:51 PM~19626555
> *
> *


HELL NAH IT AINT STUCK!!!! 1ST SINGLE PUMP CAR TO DO OVER 100 !!!! YOU CANT FUCK WITH TEAM HOW HIGH & THE ALLSTARS AND DA BIG "GT"


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

IT WAS DONE BY CHOICE NOT BY FORCE.....

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/GTHOPPERS-1-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


IF U LIKE TO BE THE BEST AT WHAT YOU DO.. GO GET IT !!! 

SUPPORT YOUR TEAM TO THE FULLEST.. "ARE YOU YOUR BROTHERS KEEPER YES I AM "... GT UP.. 
TEAM HOW HIGH & THE ALLSTARS , STREET FAME & GRACIA CUSTOM.....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 18 2011, 02:26 AM~19627625
> *IT WAS DONE BY CHOICE NOT BY FORCE.....
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/GTHOPPERS-1-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


MIGHTY GT ALL DAY HOMIE !!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 17 2011, 09:40 PM~19625682
> *12 vs 2 :drama:
> *



GT THE TRUE MEANING OF FAMILY


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 17 2011, 10:31 PM~19626347
> *YOU WANNA TALK ABOUT GETTING STUCK BOTH THOSE REGALS GET STUCK,,,,  BUT BESIDES THAT WHAT HAPPEN NEW YEAR AT THE HOP?  I WALKED UP TO U AND SAID (YOU WANNA DO THIS)  AND WHAT DID YOU SAY,,, (NAH MAN IM COOL,,,,)  HOW YOU GONNA BOW DOWN LIKE THAT,,,,    I HOPE YOU DONT DO THE SAME IN AZ ,, AND FOR THAT BLACK REGAL,  MY SINGLE PUMP IS GONNA WEAR THAT ASS OUT,,,,  AND IF YOU WANNA PLAY WITH DOUBLE PUMPS LET ME KNOW,
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## el beto (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 17 2011, 10:07 PM~19626725
> *YOU KNOW WHY I BECAME A GOODTIMER BECAUSE I LOVE THE HOSPITALITY THAT THE BIG GT SHOWS TO ONE ANOTHER, WE ALL GOT EACHOTHERS BACK NO MATER WHATS GOING DOWN, AND IN AZ RICK AND COMPANY WILL SEE WHAT THEY GOT THEM SELF INTO,,    GOODTIMES TO THE TOP,,  NEVER AT THE BOTTOM!
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5:  TTMFT


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 18 2011, 12:08 AM~19627206
> *WHATS UP MR. BACK DOWN FROM A HOP JUST BE READY RICK,,,  :biggrin:
> *


what hop did we back down from we hop anybody we dont care win or lose are cars are allways working


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 18 2011, 12:25 AM~19627296
> *IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE PROPS TO MY CLUB AND TO SPIRIT THEY ALWAYS BRING IT 1OO%  GT UP....
> *


 now thats what im talking about


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 17 2011, 11:07 PM~19626725
> *YOU KNOW WHY I BECAME A GOODTIMER BECAUSE I LOVE THE HOSPITALITY THAT THE BIG GT SHOWS TO ONE ANOTHER, WE ALL GOT EACHOTHERS BACK NO MATER WHATS GOING DOWN, AND IN AZ RICK AND COMPANY WILL SEE WHAT THEY GOT THEM SELF INTO,,    GOODTIMES TO THE TOP,,  NEVER AT THE BOTTOM!
> *


WOW DONT TRIP CHAIO WE GOTS SOME CARS FOR YOU DONT WORRY ITS NOT LIKE LA WERE THEY DONT HAVE CARS FOR YOU TO HOP SO BECAREFUL WHAT YOU ASK FOR


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644+Jan 18 2011, 12:25 AM~19627296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Jan 17 2011, 11:28 PM~19626927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :nono:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

IT'S RESPECT FROM THE STREET'S AND TO KEEP THE MOVEMENT OF HOPPING ALIVE AND WELL .. TWO TEAMS WITH HIGH SPIRITS TO BE CALLED NUMBER ONE.. WITH HEART & PRIDE TO BATTLE IT OUT LIKE G'S IT'S ALWAYS A GOODTIME WHEN WE GET TOGETHER AND MONSTER HOPP THIS SHIT ... IT'S ALWAYS RESPECT TO ALL THAT PARTICIPATE. AND IF YOU DONT KNOW THE MEENING OF"THE HOP"STAY YO ASS OUT THE HOP PIT... GT UP..


----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 18 2011, 08:53 AM~19628646
> *
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 18 2011, 10:16 AM~19629111
> *now thats what im talking about
> *


  REAL TALK..


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 18 2011, 11:01 AM~19629414
> *Yes sir that was a good hop last year
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


ROLLIN IS GOING TO EAT THIS ALL UP .. THE WINNER TAKES THE COVER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 18 2011, 10:36 AM~19629261
> *WOW DONT TRIP CHAIO WE GOTS SOME CARS FOR YOU DONT WORRY ITS NOT LIKE LA WERE THEY DONT HAVE CARS FOR YOU TO HOP SO BECAREFUL WHAT YOU ASK FOR
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 18 2011, 11:41 AM~19629721
> *IT'S RESPECT FROM THE STREET'S AND TO KEEP THE MOVEMENT OF HOPPING ALIVE AND WELL .. TWO TEAMS WITH HIGH SPIRITS TO BE CALLED NUMBER ONE.. WITH HEART & PRIDE TO  BATTLE IT OUT LIKE G'S IT'S ALWAYS A GOODTIME WHEN WE GET TOGETHER AND MONSTER HOPP THIS SHIT ... IT'S ALWAYS RESPECT TO ALL THAT PARTICIPATE. AND IF YOU DONT KNOW  THE MEENING OF"THE HOP"STAY YO ASS OUT THE HOP PIT... GT UP..
> *


WELL SAID


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 18 2011, 11:41 AM~19629721
> *IT'S RESPECT FROM THE STREET'S AND TO KEEP THE MOVEMENT OF HOPPING ALIVE AND WELL .. TWO TEAMS WITH HIGH SPIRITS TO BE CALLED NUMBER ONE.. WITH HEART & PRIDE TO  BATTLE IT OUT LIKE G'S IT'S ALWAYS A GOODTIME WHEN WE GET TOGETHER AND MONSTER HOPP THIS SHIT ... IT'S ALWAYS RESPECT TO ALL THAT PARTICIPATE. AND IF YOU DONT KNOW  THE MEENING OF"THE HOP"STAY YO ASS OUT THE HOP PIT... GT UP..
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

THE YELLOW REGAL FROM AZ. IS CLEAN BUT I DON'T THINK THAT RICK CAN HIT HIS OWN SWITCH.


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 18 2011, 12:41 PM~19629721
> *IT'S RESPECT FROM THE STREET'S AND TO KEEP THE MOVEMENT OF HOPPING ALIVE AND WELL .. TWO TEAMS WITH HIGH SPIRITS TO BE CALLED NUMBER ONE.. WITH HEART & PRIDE TO  BATTLE IT OUT LIKE G'S IT'S ALWAYS A GOODTIME WHEN WE GET TOGETHER AND MONSTER HOPP THIS SHIT ... IT'S ALWAYS RESPECT TO ALL THAT PARTICIPATE. AND IF YOU DONT KNOW  THE MEENING OF"THE HOP"STAY YO ASS OUT THE HOP PIT... GT UP..
> *


GOOD WORDS RUBE :thumbsup:


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 18 2011, 10:41 AM~19629721
> *IT'S RESPECT FROM THE STREET'S AND TO KEEP THE MOVEMENT OF HOPPING ALIVE AND WELL .. TWO TEAMS WITH HIGH SPIRITS TO BE CALLED NUMBER ONE.. WITH HEART & PRIDE TO  BATTLE IT OUT LIKE G'S IT'S ALWAYS A GOODTIME WHEN WE GET TOGETHER AND MONSTER HOPP THIS SHIT ... IT'S ALWAYS RESPECT TO ALL THAT PARTICIPATE. AND IF YOU DONT KNOW  THE MEENING OF"THE HOP"STAY YO ASS OUT THE HOP PIT... GT UP..
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mannyjr520 (Jul 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jan 18 2011, 12:10 PM~19629927
> *THE YELLOW REGAL FROM AZ. IS CLEAN BUT I DON'T THINK THAT RICK CAN HIT HIS OWN SWITCH.
> *


RICK SAID SHUT THE FUCK UP AND GET YOUR OWN HOPPER CHIPPER AND BY THE WAY WHERES YOUR HOPPER


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 18 2011, 01:16 PM~19630392
> *RICK SAID SHUT THE FUCK UP AND GET YOUR OWN HOPPER CHIPPER AND BY THE WAY WHERES YOUR HOPPER
> *


I know I know,, but the longer people take to catch up im a few steps ahead,, you cool frank butt rick talk to much,,, :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

And ask rick what im talken about,, he said it himself infront of toro oro ,,,, I saked him if he wanted some,, and he said nah im cool,,,,,,


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 18 2011, 03:21 PM~19631003
> *I know I know,, but the longer people take to catch up im a few steps ahead,,    you cool frank butt rick talk to much,,,  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: LUV ME OR HATE ME, rgarcia15928, Teamblowme602, So.Cal Hopper, arizonalow-480


waz up frank and pelon ??????


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 18 2011, 01:41 PM~19629721
> *IT'S RESPECT FROM THE STREET'S AND TO KEEP THE MOVEMENT OF HOPPING ALIVE AND WELL .. TWO TEAMS WITH HIGH SPIRITS TO BE CALLED NUMBER ONE.. WITH HEART & PRIDE TO  BATTLE IT OUT LIKE G'S IT'S ALWAYS A GOODTIME WHEN WE GET TOGETHER AND MONSTER HOPP THIS SHIT ... IT'S ALWAYS RESPECT TO ALL THAT PARTICIPATE. AND IF YOU DONT KNOW  THE MEENING OF"THE HOP"STAY YO ASS OUT THE HOP PIT... GT UP..
> *


well put rube :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Jan 18 2011, 02:23 PM~19631028
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP PELON


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 18 2011, 11:41 AM~19629721
> *IT'S RESPECT FROM THE STREET'S AND TO KEEP THE MOVEMENT OF HOPPING ALIVE AND WELL .. TWO TEAMS WITH HIGH SPIRITS TO BE CALLED NUMBER ONE.. WITH HEART & PRIDE TO  BATTLE IT OUT LIKE G'S IT'S ALWAYS A GOODTIME WHEN WE GET TOGETHER AND MONSTER HOPP THIS SHIT ... IT'S ALWAYS RESPECT TO ALL THAT PARTICIPATE. AND IF YOU DONT KNOW  THE MEENING OF"THE HOP"STAY YO ASS OUT THE HOP PIT... GT UP..
> *


Now that's what I'm talkin about I love a good hop and if it's anything like last year than I can't wait :yes: :yes: uffin:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 18 2011, 11:41 AM~19629721
> *IT'S RESPECT FROM THE STREET'S AND TO KEEP THE MOVEMENT OF HOPPING ALIVE AND WELL .. TWO TEAMS WITH HIGH SPIRITS TO BE CALLED NUMBER ONE.. WITH HEART & PRIDE TO  BATTLE IT OUT LIKE G'S IT'S ALWAYS A GOODTIME WHEN WE GET TOGETHER AND MONSTER HOPP THIS SHIT ... IT'S ALWAYS RESPECT TO ALL THAT PARTICIPATE. AND IF YOU DONT KNOW  THE MEENING OF"THE HOP"STAY YO ASS OUT THE HOP PIT... GT UP..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good motivation u AZ guys be putting it down!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 18 2011, 06:22 PM~19633059
> *Good motivation u AZ guys be putting it down!!!!
> *


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 18 2011, 06:06 PM~19632395
> *WHAT UP PELON
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TEAM BLOW ME TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!_


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

COME GET U SOME[/SIZE][/SIZE] :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 18 2011, 02:21 PM~19631003
> *I know I know,, but the longer people take to catch up im a few steps ahead,,    you cool frank butt rick talk to much,,,  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:  :guns: :guns:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

JUST FOR THE RECORD GT CANT BE FUCKING STOPPED IN THIS HOP GAME GET YOUR WEIGHT UP NOT YOUR HATE UP GT TTMFT


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

THIS IS HOW GOODTIMES PUTS IT DOWN AT THE HOPS.THATS A TOTAL OF $2250 JUST AT ONE HOP THAT ME,PELON,AND BIG JOHN WON AT THE MAJESTICS DELANO SHOW.OH DID I FORGET TO MENTION THAT WE GOT CROWNED KING OF THE STREETS IN SINGLE AND DOUBLE RADICAL TOO :wow: :wow: :0 THATS MORE $$$ THEN U GUYS FROM SPIRIT WOULD WIN IN A YEAR :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: AND LOWRIDER SHOWS DONT COUNT CAUSE U GET PAID WHETHER U WIN OR LOSE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 19 2011, 11:35 AM~19638711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

AND IF U DONT BELIEVE ME ASK SPIKE HE WAS THERE!!!!
ATLEAST SPIKE WASNT A SORE LOSER LIKE RICK IS.SPIKE IS COOL CAUSE HE CAN TAKE A LOSS AND COME RIGHT BACK TO DOING HIS THANG  :thumbsup:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

MUTHAFUCKIN GOODTIMERS TILL DEATH :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

GOODTIMES DOING WHAT WE DO BEST


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 19 2011, 12:55 PM~19638846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 19 2011, 10:55 AM~19638846
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: GOODTIMES 4 LIFE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 









[/QUOTE]


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 18 2011, 01:26 AM~19627300
> *YES SIR CANT WAIT FOR AZ WEATHER SHOULD BE GOOD FOR SOME COLD ONES
> *


its gonna b hot as a mutha fukka


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Jan 19 2011, 01:00 AM~19636863
> *JUST FOR THE RECORD GT CANT BE FUCKING STOPPED IN THIS HOP GAME GET YOUR WEIGHT UP NOT YOUR HATE UP GT TTMFT
> *



what up low low mike


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 19 2011, 04:08 PM~19641305
> *what up low low mike
> *


AW SHIT JUST CHILLIN PIMP YOU KNOW JUST BACKING THE HOMIES UP HOW YA BEEN BRO LONG TIME NO HEAR?


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

CAN I GET IN ON THIS!!!!!..I WONT THAT YELLOW REGAL...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 19 2011, 10:52 AM~19638820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

SPIRIT EVERYDAY ALL DAY MUTHFUCKAS :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 19 2011, 06:45 PM~19642612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

THIS HOW SPIRIT DOES IT IN UR HOME TOWN :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 19 2011, 07:45 PM~19642612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your gonna need more than those 89 inches :biggrin:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)




----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm: SUP


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Jan 19 2011, 06:59 PM~19642774
> *Your gonna need more than those 89 inches  :biggrin:
> *


THIS WHEN I BUSTED UR MEMBER ASS IN HIS HOME TOWN :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:WHERE WAS UR ASS (SO. CAL HOPPER) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Jan 19 2011, 06:59 PM~19642774
> *Your gonna need more than those 89 inches  :biggrin:
> *


JUST WATCH & SEE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 19 2011, 06:56 PM~19642735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 19 2011, 10:55 AM~19638846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

THATS HOW GOODTIMES KEEPS IT ROLLING IN THE STREETS


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

GOODTIMES KEEPS IT SHINY FROM THE INSIDE OUT IF U DONT BELIEVE ME,THEN U NEED TO CHECK OUT MY COUSINS 62 FROM SAN DIEGO GT</span>


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Felon801 (Aug 4, 2009)

It's going to be a GOODTIME in AZ


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 19 2011, 10:03 PM~19644870
> *GOODTIMES KEEPS IT SHINY FROM THE INSIDE OUT IF U DONT BELIEVE ME,THEN U NEED TO CHECK OUT MY COUSINS 62 FROM SAN DIEGO GT</span>
> *


As far as dueces go, nobody really has shit on that car. U shoulda seen that thing breakin necks in vegas


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

GOODTIMES BREAKING OFF ALL THE OTHER COMPETITION


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 19 2011, 08:18 PM~19642997
> *THIS WHEN I BUSTED UR MEMBER ASS IN HIS HOME TOWN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:WHERE WAS UR ASS (SO. CAL HOPPER) :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


probably watching my novela :dunno: :biggrin: but this is now and i guarantee u i will make u step your game up


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 19 2011, 09:59 PM~19644812
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 19 2011, 11:48 PM~19645521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 19 2011, 07:31 PM~19642455
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Jan 19 2011, 10:51 PM~19645574
> *  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

TTT GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 19 2011, 10:48 PM~19645521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM CANT WAIT 2 SEE THAT REGAL IN THE AIR HOMIE WAS ALREADY DOING GOOD :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 19 2011, 10:52 AM~19638820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 19 2011, 07:05 PM~19642825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was ther it got stuck :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 19 2011, 10:58 PM~19646308
> *i was ther it got stuck  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


U ACT LiKE U NVR G0T STUCK B4!!! :0


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 18 2011, 10:47 PM~19635935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it got stuck :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 20 2011, 12:00 AM~19646318
> *U ACT LiKE U NVR G0T STUCK B4!!! :0
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

U REMEMBER DiZ ASZ W00PEN!!!YEA WE G0T STUCK B4 BUT WE GET STUCK 0VER 93 & U GET STUCK AT 78!!!!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 20 2011, 12:03 AM~19646353
> *U REMEMBER DiZ ASZ W00PEN!!!YEA WE G0T STUCK B4 BUT WE GET STUCK 0VER 93 & U GET STUCK AT 78!!!!
> 
> *


i won him ther :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 20 2011, 12:01 AM~19646332
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


IMA BE THERE TO SHUT YOU DOWN TOO !!!!!


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3bTzRUw_9c


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 20 2011, 12:08 AM~19646378
> *IMA BE THERE TO SHUT YOU DOWN TOO !!!!!
> *


cool


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 19 2011, 11:01 PM~19646332
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


SHiT TLKER! :biggrin:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

WERE G0iNG 2 B SUPER B0WL B0UND!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 20 2011, 12:09 AM~19646382
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3bTzRUw_9c
> *


is that monster pullen it down :loco: :banghead:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

SiNGLE PUMP KiNG iN SD D0iNG 102!!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 20 2011, 12:16 AM~19646431
> *SiNGLE PUMP KiNG iN SD D0iNG 102!!
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

AN0THER H0W HiGH CAR D0iNG HiGH 90's (PEL0N GT)


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 20 2011, 12:19 AM~19646451
> *AN0THER H0W HiGH CAR D0iNG HiGH 90's (PEL0N GT)
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

EL MAT0N D0iNG 95 SiNGLE PUMP FRM HHH


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)




----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 19 2011, 09:52 AM~19638820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 20 2011, 12:22 AM~19646466
> *EL MAT0N D0iNG 95 SiNGLE PUMP FRM HHH
> 
> *


u r making him look bad with does pics :biggrin:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

L00K AT DA H0MiE CHiP LEAN'N BCK L0l


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 20 2011, 12:25 AM~19646489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 19 2011, 11:26 PM~19646497
> *u r making him look bad  with  does pics :biggrin:
> *


WHT PiCS?! :werd:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)




----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 20 2011, 12:22 AM~19646466
> *EL MAT0N D0iNG 95 SiNGLE PUMP FRM HHH
> 
> *


it looks like 65 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 19 2011, 11:30 PM~19646532
> *it looks like 65 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ST0P BEiN A HA8R RiCK!iF THT L00KS LiKE 65 THAN UR CAR iS L00KN LiKE iTZ D0iN 45!!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 20 2011, 12:32 AM~19646555
> *ST0P BEiN A HA8R RiCK!iF THT L00KS LiKE 65 THAN UR CAR iS L00KN LiKE iTZ D0iN 45!!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:wave: :wave: good nite


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :buttkick:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## PHXTEESHIRTS (Feb 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 17 2011, 07:47 PM~19624147
> *THIS IS THE OWNER OF THE BLACK REGAL WATCH WHAT YOU ASK 4 I DONE BUSTED YOUR ASS TIMES IN A ROW FUCK MAY LETS DO SOONER  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :boink:  :boink: LET THE FUN BEGAN
> *


GABE THIS FOO BUMBPED HIS FUKIN HEAD AGAIN........UR WASHED UP ALEX  IF UR GONNA COME DOWN I HOPE UR COMMIN DOWN WITH SUMTHIN BETTER THEN THAT SHIT BROWN REGAL CUZ WE SERVED THE FUCK OUT THAT REGAL PLENTY OF TIMES HOMMIE! AND IF UR SHIT DUZNT WORK AFTER ALL THIS SHIT UR TALKING DONT GO TO UR ROOM AND STAY IN THERE ALL MAD LIKE U DID IN VEGAS 2010 CUZ UR ASS WAS NO WHERE TO BE FOUND WHEN UR SHIT DIDNT WORK AT THE LRM HOP


----------



## PHXTEESHIRTS (Feb 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 19 2011, 05:41 PM~19642052
> *CAN I GET IN ON THIS!!!!!..I WONT THAT YELLOW REGAL...
> *


SHIT COME WITH IT HOMMIE....TEAM BLOW ME SERVIN EM ONE BY ONE! TAKE A NUMBER STAND IN LINE I DONT GIVE A FUCK BE HERE IN MAY IF U GOTTA WAIT TILL MAY TEAM BLOW ME STAY MUTHA FUKIN "HOT n READY"


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXTEESHIRTS_@Jan 20 2011, 08:05 AM~19647778
> *GABE THIS FOO BUMBPED HIS FUKIN HEAD AGAIN........UR WASHED UP ALEX  IF UR GONNA COME DOWN I HOPE UR COMMIN DOWN WITH SUMTHIN BETTER THEN THAT SHIT BROWN REGAL CUZ WE SERVED THE FUCK OUT THAT REGAL PLENTY OF TIMES HOMMIE! AND IF UR SHIT DUZNT WORK AFTER ALL THIS SHIT UR TALKING DONT GO TO UR ROOM AND STAY IN THERE ALL MAD LIKE U DID IN VEGAS 2010 CUZ UR ASS WAS NO WHERE TO BE FOUND WHEN UR SHIT DIDNT WORK AT THE LRM HOP
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## PHXTEESHIRTS (Feb 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 20 2011, 08:23 AM~19647885
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


WHATS KRAKIN RICK....THESE FOOLS IN HERE YAPPIN N SHIT DOING WHAT THEY GOOD AT TALKIN BOUT THEY GONNA COME TO AZ N SHUT IT DOWN THESE MOFOS ON SOME REAL DUM SHIT IF THEY THINK THAT


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXTEESHIRTS_@Jan 20 2011, 08:28 AM~19647906
> *WHATS KRAKIN RICK....THESE FOOLS IN HERE YAPPIN N SHIT DOING WHAT THEY GOOD AT TALKIN BOUT THEY GONNA COME TO AZ N SHUT IT DOWN THESE MOFOS ON SOME REAL DUM SHIT IF THEY THINK THAT
> *


yup :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

FUCK ALL THIS BULLSHIT WHO WANTS TO PLAY I'M READY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FRANK 
RICK 
ALEX 
JHON
''D''
PELON
HAPPY ? MISSING 

NO NEED FOR WEEKS MONTHS LETS PLAY !!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*13 PAGES OF BULLSHIT LETS DOOOOOOOOO THIIIISSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :rant: :rant:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 20 2011, 09:51 AM~19648029
> *FUCK ALL THIS BULLSHIT WHO WANTS TO PLAY I'M READY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FRANK
> RICK
> ...


 :wow: :ugh:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 20 2011, 08:51 AM~19648029
> *FUCK ALL THIS BULLSHIT WHO WANTS TO PLAY I'M READY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FRANK
> RICK
> ...


damm is this spike :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 20 2011, 08:51 AM~19648029
> *FUCK ALL THIS BULLSHIT WHO WANTS TO PLAY I'M READY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FRANK
> RICK
> ...


:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 20 2011, 09:51 AM~19648029
> *FUCK ALL THIS BULLSHIT WHO WANTS TO PLAY I'M READY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FRANK
> RICK
> ...


Easy killer u had to much caffeine o Que :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 20 2011, 08:51 AM~19648029
> *FUCK ALL THIS BULLSHIT WHO WANTS TO PLAY I'M READY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FRANK
> RICK
> ...


waaachhaaaa fuckin spike el return de l" posolito " si se pued tururu... :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 20 2011, 08:51 AM~19648029
> *FUCK ALL THIS BULLSHIT WHO WANTS TO PLAY I'M READY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FRANK
> RICK
> ...


DAMN SPIKE UR BACK FRM DA RETIREMENT I PUT U IN!!!I'M READY WEN UR READY!!


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 20 2011, 08:51 AM~19648029
> *FUCK ALL THIS BULLSHIT WHO WANTS TO PLAY I'M READY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FRANK
> RICK
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 19 2011, 06:45 PM~19642612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT BAR ON YOUR BACK BUMPER TO HELP KEEP YOU FROM GETTING STUCK :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 19 2011, 07:05 PM~19642825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT SEE NO BAR ON THIS BUMPER ALL I SEE IS TRUE GOODTIME INCHES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 18 2011, 10:47 PM~19635935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO BAR ON THIS BUMPER NEITHER JUST SOME CLEAN INCHES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 20 2011, 08:57 AM~19648072
> *13 PAGES OF BULLSHIT LETS DOOOOOOOOO THIIIISSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rant:  :rant:
> *


d you got sigle pump 4 me or do you wana bring yo double


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

NO BAR HERE NEITHER JUST ALL BUMPER


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

GT TTMFT YOU GOTTA BEAT THE BEST BEFORE YOU CAN BE THE BEST


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 20 2011, 12:29 AM~19646526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how cute :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Jan 20 2011, 01:28 PM~19650297
> *GT TTMFT YOU GOTTA BEAT THE BEST BEFORE YOU CAN BE THE BEST
> *


So that explains why you guys want to beat TEAM BLOW ME so bad :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Jan 20 2011, 01:18 PM~19650203
> *I LIKE THAT BAR ON YOUR BACK BUMPER TO HELP KEEP YOU FROM GETTING STUCK  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


So what john has a pipe on his y dont u say anything about that quit hate n & pull up :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 20 2011, 02:23 PM~19650774
> *So what john has a pipe on his y dont u say anything about that quit hate n & pull up :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHHAHAHHAHA.... I WANT TO SEE THIS GO DOWN CANT WAIT .. GIVE IT UP FOR MY TEAM AND SPIRIT.. THE SAGA KEEP GOING ON


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 20 2011, 08:57 AM~19648072
> *13 PAGES OF BULLSHIT LETS DOOOOOOOOO THIIIISSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :0 :dunno: :around: hno: :sprint:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

NO BAR HERE NEITHER JUST ALL BUMPER   
[/quote]
http://s1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa451/...t=VIDEO0041.mp4


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 20 2011, 02:23 PM~19650774
> *So what john has a pipe on his y dont u say anything about that quit hate n & pull up :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah a bar is one thing you got a 3/4 ton leaf spring lmao


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 19 2011, 10:03 PM~19644870
> *GOODTIMES KEEPS IT SHINY FROM THE INSIDE OUT IF U DONT BELIEVE ME,THEN U NEED TO CHECK OUT MY COUSINS 62 FROM SAN DIEGO GT</span>
> *


 :biggrin:  GT ALLDAY EVERYDAY


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Jan 20 2011, 04:23 PM~19651814
> *yeah a bar is one thing you got a 3/4 ton leaf spring lmao
> *


SO WHAT! THEY PUT SPRINGS IN FRONT I JUST PUT THEM IN BACK THATS CHEATN CAUSE PUTN THEM IN THE FRONT THAT AINT STOCK EITHER :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Jan 20 2011, 01:20 PM~19650222
> *I DONT SEE NO BAR ON THIS BUMPER ALL I SEE IS TRUE GOODTIME INCHES  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WE ALREADY HANDLED THIS CAR A COUPLE TIMES BIG JOHN REMEMBERS BRINGING IT TO AZ AND IT DIDNT WORK


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Jan 20 2011, 01:21 PM~19650223
> *NO BAR ON THIS BUMPER NEITHER JUST SOME CLEAN INCHES  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEA WE ALREADY SERVED THIS ONE UP A FEW TIMES ALSO ITS HISTORY.....NEXXXXXXXT


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Jan 20 2011, 01:28 PM~19650297
> *GT TTMFT YOU GOTTA BEAT THE BEST BEFORE YOU CAN BE THE BEST
> *


TEAM BLOW ME "SPIRIT CC" DONE DID A FEW TIMES ALREADY THATS Y THEY SO ANXIOUS TO BEAT SPIRIT CC "TEAM BLOW ME"


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 20 2011, 08:51 AM~19648029
> *FUCK ALL THIS BULLSHIT WHO WANTS TO PLAY I'M READY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FRANK
> RICK  STAYS "HOT n READY"
> ...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 20 2011, 06:54 PM~19653204
> *WE ALREADY HANDLED THIS CAR A COUPLE TIMES  BIG JOHN REMEMBERS BRINGING IT TO AZ AND IT DIDNT WORK
> *


IMMA STREET CAR IF YOUR A STREET CAR LETS DO THIS WE CAN JUMP ON THE FREEWAY DO 70 GET OFF A COUPLE EXITS DOWN AND DO THIS PULL UP GT TTMFT ALL DAY EVERYDAY REMBER STREET CAR DONT COME ON A TRAILER


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Felon801+Jan 19 2011, 10:06 PM~19644906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: dont fck wit a Goodtime's lady an specially not big johns lady shell shut u up quick


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 20 2011, 06:56 PM~19653242
> *TEAM BLOW ME "SPIRIT CC" DONE DID A FEW TIMES ALREADY THATS Y THEY SO ANXIOUS TO BEAT SPIRIT CC "TEAM BLOW ME"
> *


NA JUST ANXIOUS TO BEAT YA FOR THE RECORD AND MAYBE JUST MAYBE THIS TIME YOU GUYS CAN ADMIT YOUR LOSE  NOTHING BUT GOODTIMES AND LOWRIDIN


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Jan 20 2011, 07:28 PM~19653572
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS PIMP


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> NO BAR HERE NEITHER JUST ALL BUMPER


http://s1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa451/...t=VIDEO0041.mp4
[/quote]
NO COMMENT,,,,, ENOUGH TALKEN LETS DO THIS,,,,,,,


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Jan 20 2011, 09:21 PM~19654895
> *
> *


:wave: sup Pelon... :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 20 2011, 08:51 AM~19648029
> *FUCK ALL THIS BULLSHIT WHO WANTS TO PLAY I'M READY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FRANK
> RICK
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:happysad:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 20 2011, 06:09 PM~19652744
> *SO WHAT! THEY PUT SPRINGS IN FRONT I JUST PUT THEM IN BACK THATS CHEATN CAUSE PUTN THEM IN THE FRONT THAT AINT STOCK EITHER :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jan 20 2011, 10:29 PM~19655730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 20 2011, 06:09 PM~19652744
> *SO WHAT! THEY PUT SPRINGS IN FRONT I JUST PUT THEM IN BACK THATS CHEATN CAUSE PUTN THEM IN THE FRONT THAT AINT STOCK EITHER :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


show me where i said its stock????


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXTEESHIRTS_@Jan 20 2011, 08:28 AM~19647906
> *WHATS KRAKIN RICK....THESE FOOLS IN HERE YAPPIN N SHIT DOING WHAT THEY GOOD AT TALKIN BOUT THEY GONNA COME TO AZ N SHUT IT DOWN THESE MOFOS ON SOME REAL DUM SHIT IF THEY THINK THAT
> *



U MUST DONT GOT NO CARS CAUSE U TALKN SHIT IF U GOT A CAR I WANT TO HOP YOUR ASS


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 20 2011, 08:29 AM~19647912
> *yup :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



RICK I WAQNT HOP THIS CLOWN WHEN I GET THERE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 20 2011, 08:51 AM~19648029
> *FUCK ALL THIS BULLSHIT WHO WANTS TO PLAY I'M READY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FRANK
> RICK
> ...


I THOUGHT U WAS RETIRED :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 20 2011, 06:55 PM~19653219
> *YEA WE ALREADY SERVED THIS ONE UP A FEW TIMES ALSO ITS HISTORY.....NEXXXXXXXT
> *



U ALWAY SAYING WE WHAT HAVE U DONE AND WHO HAVE U BEAT CHIPPER


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Jan 20 2011, 07:26 PM~19653556
> *IMMA STREET CAR IF YOUR A STREET CAR LETS DO THIS WE CAN JUMP ON THE FREEWAY DO 70 GET OFF A COUPLE EXITS DOWN AND DO THIS PULL UP GT TTMFT ALL DAY EVERYDAY REMBER STREET CAR DONT COME ON A TRAILER
> *



THAT RIGHT MIKE TELL THEM I GOT YOUR BACK


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 20 2011, 06:56 PM~19653242
> *TEAM BLOW ME "SPIRIT CC" DONE DID A FEW TIMES ALREADY THATS Y THEY SO ANXIOUS TO BEAT SPIRIT CC "TEAM BLOW ME"
> *



IT ALL STARS EVERY DAY ALL DAY


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 20 2011, 09:51 AM~19648029
> *FUCK ALL THIS BULLSHIT WHO WANTS TO PLAY I'M READY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FRANK
> RICK
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## PHXTEESHIRTS (Feb 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 21 2011, 01:04 AM~19657231
> *U MUST DONT GOT NO CARS CAUSE U TALKN SHIT IF U GOT A CAR I WANT TO HOP YOUR ASS
> *


FOR THE RECORD "OL MAN JUAN" TEAM BLOW ME BROKE U OFF PLENTY OF TIMES Y R U STILL YAPPIN UR MOUF FOO........MEMBER THE GREEN LINCOLN DAT SERVED UR ASS?


----------



## PHXTEESHIRTS (Feb 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Felon801_@Jan 19 2011, 10:06 PM~19644906
> *It's going to be a GOODTIME in AZ
> *


LMFAO.......YEA IT WILL BE FUNTIMES CUZ LAST TIME GT WAS IN AZ THEY HAD "BADTIMES" ASK ALEX AND JOHN SHIT ASK MOST OF UR CREW THAT CAME DOWN... 

TEAM BLOW ME ALL DAY EVERYDAY!


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jan 20 2011, 11:21 PM~19655607
> *:wave: sup Pelon...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Sarah nice pics


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jan 20 2011, 10:29 PM~19655730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HERE THIS LOOKS BETTER!!

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 21 2011, 01:12 AM~19657256
> *THAT RIGHT MIKE TELL THEM I GOT YOUR BACK
> *


  it dont stop homie


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 21 2011, 11:56 AM~19659188
> *HERE THIS LOOKS BETTER!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :twak: :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :werd:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Jan 21 2011, 04:24 PM~19661696
> *:twak:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :werd:
> *


HAHAHAH TELLAM AYY LA PRIMERA LIVES ... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Felon801 (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXTEESHIRTS_@Jan 21 2011, 08:06 AM~19658173
> *LMFAO.......YEA IT WILL BE FUNTIMES  CUZ LAST TIME GT WAS IN AZ THEY HAD "BADTIMES" ASK ALEX AND JOHN SHIT ASK MOST OF UR CREW THAT CAME DOWN...
> 
> TEAM BLOW ME ALL DAY EVERYDAY!
> *


Thats funny i was there and i had a GOODTIME watching Alex bumper check more than one time in a row. GT


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXTEESHIRTS_@Jan 21 2011, 07:59 AM~19658136
> *FOR THE RECORD "OL MAN JUAN" TEAM BLOW ME BROKE U OFF PLENTY OF TIMES Y R U STILL YAPPIN UR MOUF FOO........MEMBER THE GREEN LINCOLN DAT SERVED UR ASS?
> *




YES WILL BEAT ME THAT DAY AND IF U WAS THERE U REMEMBER MY CAR DID'T WORK AT AL LTHAT DAY BUT I BE OUT THERE HOMIE CHIPPING EVERY THING IN MY WAY JUST MAKE SURE YOUR CAR IS THERE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXTEESHIRTS_@Jan 21 2011, 08:06 AM~19658173
> *LMFAO.......YEA IT WILL BE FUNTIMES  CUZ LAST TIME GT WAS IN AZ THEY HAD "BADTIMES" ASK ALEX AND JOHN SHIT ASK MOST OF UR CREW THAT CAME DOWN...
> 
> TEAM BLOW ME ALL DAY EVERYDAY!
> *



ALL STARS ON MAY 1ST ALL DAY


----------



## ASSTEK64 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 21 2011, 07:07 PM~19662848
> *YES WILL BEAT ME THAT DAY AND IF U WAS THERE U REMEMBER MY CAR DID'T WORK AT AL LTHAT DAY BUT I BE OUT THERE HOMIE CHIPPING EVERY THING IN MY WAY JUST MAKE SURE YOUR CAR IS THERE
> *


HE HAS NO CAR JUAN,, HE AINT SHIT BUT A CHEERLEADER,,,,,


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 21 2011, 09:40 PM~19664723
> *HE HAS NO CAR JUAN,, HE AINT SHIT BUT A CHEERLEADER,,,,,
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hell, all this Bull Shit........Ima Charge up My Compressors and See you fellas in May!!! :biggrin: 

J/K, 

We gonna Rep and Support Spirit CC and Team Blow Me Crew!!

Them Fellas Always Puttin it Down for AZ!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 21 2011, 10:40 PM~19664723
> *HE HAS NO CAR JUAN,, HE AINT SHIT BUT A CHEERLEADER,,,,,
> *


YOU RIGHT CHAIO A CHEERLEADER JUST LIKE THE 1000 GT MEMBERS THAT BE CHEERING IN BACK OF YOU,ALEX AND JOHN FROM GT! MEMBER HOMMIE WE ONE CLUB (ONE CHAPTER) THAT YOU AND UR BUDDY (ALEX) ALWAYS WANNA OR TRY TO SHUT DOWN...... U GUYS R JUS MAD CUZ "BADTIMES" FOR GT.....LATE FOO


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 21 2011, 07:07 PM~19662848
> *YES WILL BEAT ME THAT DAY AND IF U WAS THERE U REMEMBER MY CAR DID'T WORK AT AL LTHAT DAY BUT I BE OUT THERE HOMIE CHIPPING EVERY THING IN MY WAY JUST MAKE SURE YOUR CAR IS THERE
> *


LOL.....FUNNY HOW U ALWAYS HAVE EXCUSES OL MAN! U SAY UR SHIT WASNT WORKIN? WHEN IS IT EVER? CUZ WILL IS ALWAYS SERVIN UR ASS UP...LMFAO GET UR SHIT TOGETHER AND COME WITH IT TO LOVELY AZ HOMMIE FOR WE CAN HANG U HIGH!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 11:48 AM~19667124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 11:48 AM~19667124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mannyjr520 (Jul 4, 2008)

What's up. Winloseortie


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO+Jan 21 2011, 10:40 PM~19664723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 21 2011, 10:40 PM~19664723
> *HE HAS NO CAR JUAN,, HE AINT SHIT BUT A CHEERLEADER,,,,,
> *



THXS CHAIO IM JUST TAKE IT OUT ON SOME ONE IN HES CLUB


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 22 2011, 12:34 AM~19665294
> *Hell, all this Bull Shit........Ima Charge up My Compressors and See you fellas in May!!! :biggrin:
> 
> J/K,
> ...



THAT FINE BUT GOODTIME AND THE ALL STAR SHOW WILL BLOW INTO YOUR TOWN ON MAY 1ST SMASHING EVERY THING AND SINC U OPEN YOUR TRAP IM PULL UP ON YOUR CHIPPER TOO SO GO SPEND SOME MONEY WITH FRANK OR TODD AND GET READY U GOT TIME BUT WONT BE A GOODTIME WHEN I SEE UR CAR


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 11:31 AM~19667060
> *YOU RIGHT CHAIO A CHEERLEADER JUST LIKE THE 1000 GT MEMBERS THAT BE CHEERING IN BACK OF YOU,ALEX AND JOHN FROM GT! MEMBER HOMMIE WE ONE CLUB (ONE CHAPTER) THAT YOU AND UR BUDDY (ALEX) ALWAYS WANNA OR TRY TO SHUT DOWN...... U GUYS R JUS MAD CUZ "BADTIMES" FOR GT.....LATE FOO
> *




DARRAL AND BIG JOHN AND CHAIO SHUT IT DOWN OUT THERE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 11:34 AM~19667079
> *LOL.....FUNNY HOW U ALWAYS HAVE EXCUSES OL MAN! U SAY UR SHIT WASNT WORKIN? WHEN IS IT EVER? CUZ WILL IS ALWAYS SERVIN UR ASS UP...LMFAO GET UR SHIT TOGETHER AND COME WITH IT TO LOVELY AZ HOMMIE FOR WE CAN HANG U HIGH!
> *




I WILL BE THERE AND WORKING FOR SURE BUT GOOD ONE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 11:34 AM~19667079
> *LOL.....FUNNY HOW U ALWAYS HAVE EXCUSES OL MAN! U SAY UR SHIT WASNT WORKIN? WHEN IS IT EVER? CUZ WILL IS ALWAYS SERVIN UR ASS UP...LMFAO GET UR SHIT TOGETHER AND COME WITH IT TO LOVELY AZ HOMMIE FOR WE CAN HANG U HIGH!
> *



U NEED TO STOP LOOKN AT ROLLIN AND POP IN A BIG FISH U SEE MY SHIT WORKN HOMIE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Jan 22 2011, 02:20 PM~19667903
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 22 2011, 03:02 PM~19668107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 04:02 PM~19668401
> *I WILL BE THERE AND WORKING FOR SURE BUT GOOD ONE
> *



:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ALL IM SAYING IS WHY WAIT TILL MAY... BIG HOP IN SOUTHERN AZ FEB 12, 2011 TEAM BLOW ME WILL BE IN THE HOUSE....



















BIG MONEY AND BRAGGING RIGHTS UP AT STAKE...ALSO ROLL'N LOWRIDER VIDEOS WILL BE FILMING THE EVENT AND LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THE SHOW!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 03:00 PM~19668395
> *DARRAL AND BIG JOHN AND CHAIO SHUT IT DOWN OUT THERE
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 03:03 PM~19668412
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 22 2011, 04:31 PM~19668565
> *ALL IM SAYING IS WHY WAIT TILL MAY... BIG HOP IN SOUTHERN AZ FEB 12, 2011 TEAM BLOW ME WILL BE IN THE HOUSE....
> 
> 
> ...



IT A SHOW OUT HERE IN MOVAL MORE PEOPLE TO HOP OUT THERE IT ONLY 5 GUY IN PHX SO THEY CAN WAIT ROOL CALL FRANK WILL RICK MONEY MIKE AND TODD THE REST OF THE GUY DON'T STAN A CHANCE AND ARE NOBODY SO PHX CAN WAIT IN LIBE TILL MAY


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 22 2011, 04:42 PM~19668635
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> *



WHAT UP ANGIE


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 05:33 PM~19668914
> *IT A SHOW OUT HERE IN MOVAL MORE PEOPLE TO HOP OUT THERE  IT ONLY 5 GUY IN PHX SO THEY CAN WAIT ROOL CALL FRANK WILL RICK MONEY MIKE AND TODD THE REST OF THE GUY DON'T STAN A CHANCE AND ARE NOBODY SO PHX CAN WAIT IN LIBE TILL MAY
> *


  :dunno: ITS GOING DOWN IN SOUTHERN AZ.......THATS ALL I KNOW.....


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 04:34 PM~19668920
> *WHAT UP ANGIE
> *


WHTS G00D!NUTHN MUCH CHiLLN..KNT WAiT!!WE G0NNA SHUT DiZ SHiT DWN!!HHH


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 22 2011, 07:54 PM~19669406
> *WHTS G00D!NUTHN MUCH CHiLLN..KNT WAiT!!WE G0NNA SHUT DiZ SHiT DWN!!HHH
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 04:03 PM~19668406
> *U NEED TO STOP LOOKN AT ROLLIN AND POP IN A BIG FISH U SEE MY SHIT WORKN HOMIE
> *


FUCK WATCHIN A VIDEO OR VIDEOS HOMMIE WHAT U NEED TO DO FOR REALS IS GET U A DICTIONARY FOO OR GET SPELL CHECK ON UR DAM COMPUTER CUZ UR WORDS ARE SOUNDING REALLY SILLY......EVERYTIME FROM NOW ON WHEN U FUCK UP ON UR SPELLING IMMA DO WORD CHECK ON UR ASS! ITS 7PM FOO ITS ALMOST BEDTIME OL MAN SO GO GET UR REST N HOLLA AT ME TOMORO!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 03:54 PM~19668354
> *THXS CHAIO IM JUST TAKE IT OUT ON SOME ONE IN HES CLUB
> *


LMFAO @ HES CLUB......WTF? IM JUST TAKE IT OUT ON SOME ONE IN HES CLUB....BRO "ITS IM JUST TAKING IT OUT ON SOME ONE IN HIS CLUB" U SILLY OL MAN BRING UR ASS TO PHX FOR WE CAN HANG U HIGH FOO!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 03:57 PM~19668380
> *THAT FINE BUT GOODTIME AND THE ALL STAR SHOW WILL BLOW INTO YOUR TOWN ON MAY 1ST SMASHING EVERY THING AND SINC U OPEN YOUR TRAP IM PULL UP ON YOUR CHIPPER TOO SO GO SPEND SOME MONEY WITH FRANK OR TODD AND GET READY U GOT TIME BUT WONT BE A GOODTIME WHEN I SEE UR CAR
> *


ALL THIS SHIT U WOOFIN OL MAN I BET UR ASS DONT MAKE IT TO PHX....STEP OUT THE BOX HOMMIE ITS A HOP SKIP N A JUMP AWAY COME WITH IT! TEAM BLOW ME WAITING FOR U BOO!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 05:33 PM~19668914
> *IT A SHOW OUT HERE IN MOVAL MORE PEOPLE TO HOP OUT THERE  IT ONLY 5 GUY IN PHX SO THEY CAN WAIT ROOL CALL FRANK WILL RICK MONEY MIKE AND TODD THE REST OF THE GUY DON'T STAN A CHANCE AND ARE NOBODY SO PHX CAN WAIT IN LIBE TILL MAY
> *


WTF? READ THIS FUKIN MESS BACKKBUMMPERJUAN.....U MAKE NO SENSE HOMMIE...SLO DOWN WHEN U TYPE BRO U SOUND LIKE A MESS....OH WAIT WAIT WTH IS A LIBE?


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 07:10 PM~19669509
> *FUCK WATCHIN A VIDEO OR VIDEOS HOMMIE WHAT U NEED TO DO FOR REALS IS GET U A DICTIONARY FOO OR GET SPELL CHECK ON UR DAM COMPUTER CUZ UR WORDS ARE SOUNDING REALLY SILLY......EVERYTIME FROM NOW ON WHEN U FUCK UP ON UR SPELLING IMMA DO WORD CHECK ON UR ASS! ITS 7PM FOO ITS ALMOST BEDTIME OL MAN SO GO GET UR REST N HOLLA AT ME TOMORO!
> *



WAS TYPE N FROM MY PHONE THAT Y I GOT ALL THOSE ERRORS


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: PHX CUSTOM TEES, 1bumpercracker, So.Cal Hopper, Heath V, BACKBUMMPERJUAN, toons
YES JUAN IM CLOWNING UR ASS......WHAT?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 07:24 PM~19669613
> *WAS TYPE N FROM MY PHONE THAT Y I GOT ALL THOSE  ERRORS
> *


YEA OK LMFAO U GOT MORE STORIES THEN BARNY HOMEBOY


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 22 2011, 06:54 PM~19669406
> *WHTS G00D!NUTHN MUCH CHiLLN..KNT WAiT!!WE G0NNA SHUT DiZ SHiT DWN!!HHH
> *



I CAN'T WAIT TEAM ALL STARS


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 07:25 PM~19669629
> *I CAN'T WAIT TEAM ALL STARS
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 07:25 PM~19669629
> *I CAN'T WAIT TEAM ALL STARS
> *


TEAM ALL STARS? WHERE THEY FROM KENTUCKY? NEVER HEARD OF THEM.....JUAN HAVE U HEARD OF TEAM BLOW ME


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 07:25 PM~19669627
> *YEA OK LMFAO U GOT MORE STORIES THEN BARNY HOMEBOY
> *


CHEERLEADER U GOT TIME TO BUY A CAR BEFORE I GET THERE IM BRING U SOME POM POMS TOO TO HOLD DURING TO HOP OR ARE U GOING TO BE BABY SITTING THE CARS IN THE PARKING LOT


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

H.H.H


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

CMON JUAN U A SLO ASS TYPER HOMEBOY OR ARE U THINKING OF WHAT TO SAY?


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 06:28 PM~19669656
> *CHEERLEADER U GOT TIME TO BUY A CAR BEFORE I GET THERE  IM BRING U SOME POM POMS TOO TO HOLD DURING TO HOP OR ARE U GOING TO BE BABY SITTING THE CARS IN THE PARKING LOT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 07:28 PM~19669656
> *CHEERLEADER U GOT TIME TO BUY A CAR BEFORE I GET THERE  IM BRING U SOME POM POMS TOO TO HOLD DURING TO HOP OR ARE U GOING TO BE BABY SITTING THE CARS IN THE PARKING LOT
> *


SHIT WAT DUZ IT MATTER U AINT GONNA SHOW UP...LMFAO


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 07:28 PM~19669654
> *TEAM ALL STARS? WHERE THEY FROM KENTUCKY? NEVER HEARD OF THEM.....JUAN HAVE U HEARD OF TEAM BLOW ME
> *



IS THAT A UP START CLICK IN AZ


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)




----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 22 2011, 08:28 PM~19669660
> *H.H.H
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 22 2011, 07:28 PM~19669660
> *H.H.H
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS THE CAR THAT KEPT GETTIN STUCK IN SAN BERNADINO? TEAM BLOW ME ALREADY HANDLED THAT CAR IN AZ AND IN SAN BERNADINO


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 07:30 PM~19669679
> *SHIT WAT DUZ IT MATTER U AINT GONNA SHOW UP...LMFAO
> *



AT LEAST I GOT A LOWRIDER AND NOT ON THE SIDELINE BLOWING TEAM BLOW ME


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Jan 17 2011, 10:09 PM~19625205
> *THIS IS THE OWNER OF THE BLUE MONTE IT WAS SILVER WHEN IT LAST BROKE YOU OFF IN VEGAS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 07:30 PM~19669686
> *IS THAT A UP START CLICK IN AZ
> *


LOL READ ABOUT US IN LRM HOMEBOY AND MEMBER WE SERVED UR ASS "PLENTY" OF TIMES


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 06:31 PM~19669692
> *IS THIS THE CAR THAT KEPT GETTIN STUCK IN SAN BERNADINO? TEAM BLOW ME ALREADY HANDLED THAT CAR IN AZ AND IN SAN BERNADINO
> *


ALL i G0T 2 SAY iZ THT U S0UND LiKE A REAL BiTCH N00 DiSRESPECT!!!REAL TLK..SEEMS 2 ME LiKE U HAVE AL0T 0F TiME 0N UR HANDS!!!..RiCK & FRANK KN0 WHTS UP!!!!


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 22 2011, 06:33 PM~19669714
> *ALL i G0T 2 SAY iZ THT U S0UND LiKE A REAL BiTCH N00 DiSRESPECT!!!REAL TLK..SEEMS 2 ME LiKE U HAVE AL0T 0F TiME 0N UR HANDS!!!..RiCK & FRANK KN0 WHTS UP!!!!
> *


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 22 2011, 08:35 PM~19669729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)




----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

]AZ(FRANKS HYDRAULICS&STREETLIFE)[/size] WENT TO VEGAS AND SHUT D
OWN CALI
IS THIS A CALI VS PHX OR WAT LET ME KNOW


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 22 2011, 07:33 PM~19669714
> *ALL i G0T 2 SAY iZ THT U S0UND LiKE A REAL BiTCH N00 DiSRESPECT!!!REAL TLK..SEEMS 2 ME LiKE U HAVE AL0T 0F TiME 0N UR HANDS!!!..RiCK & FRANK KN0 WHTS UP!!!!
> *


CALL IT WHAT U WANT BUT IF U WANNA START WITH THE NAMES WE CAN.....IF THEIR IS A ISSUE MY NUMBER IS IN MY AVATAR


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)




----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 06:36 PM~19669744
> *CALL IT WHAT U WANT BUT IF U WANNA START WITH THE NAMES WE CAN.....IF THEIR IS A ISSUE MY NUMBER IS IN MY AVATAR
> *


LMFA0!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 07:32 PM~19669700
> *AT LEAST I GOT A LOWRIDER AND NOT ON THE SIDELINE BLOWING TEAM BLOW ME
> *


AHHHH U GOT A LOWRIDER UR KOO :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 07:29 PM~19669667
> *CMON JUAN U A SLO ASS TYPER HOMEBOY OR ARE U THINKING OF WHAT TO SAY?
> *



UN LIKE U AT HOME BEING A LOSER IM PLAYING DOMINOES DRINKN AND TALKN ON THE PHONE WHILE I TALK SHIT TO U IT CALLED


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 07:23 PM~19669605
> *WTF? READ THIS FUKIN MESS BACKKBUMMPERJUAN.....U MAKE NO SENSE HOMMIE...SLO DOWN WHEN U TYPE BRO U SOUND LIKE A MESS....OH WAIT WAIT WTH IS A LIBE?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Jan 22 2011, 07:33 PM~19669706
> *
> *



HE WAS NOT IN VEGAS TO SEE THAT GT WHEN IT BROKE OFF FRANK HE HAD TO STAY BACK AT THE SHOP AND ORGANIZE THE TOOLS


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Jan 22 2011, 08:36 PM~19669741
> *]AZ(FRANKS HYDRAULICS&STREETLIFE)[/size] WENT TO VEGAS AND SHUT D
> OWN CALI
> IS THIS A CALI VS PHX OR WAT LET ME KNOW
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 08:41 PM~19669774
> *HE WAS NOT IN VEGAS TO SEE THAT GT WHEN IT BROKE OFF FRANK HE HAD TO STAY BACK AT THE SHOP AND ORGANIZE THE TOOLS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 07:39 PM~19669766
> *UN LIKE U AT HOME BEING A LOSER IM PLAYING DOMINOES DRINKN AND TALKN ON THE PHONE WHILE I TALK SHIT TO U IT CALLED
> *


SHIT IM SURE U GOT SOMEONE IN BACK OF UR ASS COUNTIN UR BONES FOR YOU WITH UR DUM ASS.......


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 07:33 PM~19669709
> *LOL READ ABOUT US IN LRM HOMEBOY AND MEMBER WE SERVED UR ASS "PLENTY" OF TIMES
> *



WILL BE ME LAST TIME AND WHEN HE CAME OUT HERE IN THAT RED REGAL I SREVED HIS ASS 3 TIME IN A ROW ASK ROLLIN HOMIE HE GOT THE VIDEO


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)




----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 22 2011, 07:33 PM~19669714
> *ALL i G0T 2 SAY iZ THT U S0UND LiKE A REAL BiTCH N00 DiSRESPECT!!!REAL TLK..SEEMS 2 ME LiKE U HAVE AL0T 0F TiME 0N UR HANDS!!!..RiCK & FRANK KN0 WHTS UP!!!!
> *



HE'S JUST A SHOP HAND :buttkick:


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

DAMM THIS SHIT IS BETTER THAN WATCHING SABADO GIGANTE :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 07:41 PM~19669774
> *HE WAS NOT IN VEGAS TO SEE THAT GT WHEN IT BROKE OFF FRANK HE HAD TO STAY BACK AT THE SHOP AND ORGANIZE THE TOOLS
> *


U KEEP TALKING BOUT GT WHO DID U BREAK OFF IN VEGAS?


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 07:10 PM~19669509
> *FUCK WATCHIN A VIDEO OR VIDEOS HOMMIE WHAT U NEED TO DO FOR REALS IS GET U A DICTIONARY FOO OR GET SPELL CHECK ON UR DAM COMPUTER CUZ UR WORDS ARE SOUNDING REALLY SILLY......EVERYTIME FROM NOW ON WHEN U FUCK UP ON UR SPELLING IMMA DO WORD CHECK ON UR ASS! ITS 7PM FOO ITS ALMOST BEDTIME OL MAN SO GO GET UR REST N HOLLA AT ME TOMORO!
> *


lol you crazy homie :roflmao: were prob going to have to charge that nite to see al these out of town clowns :rofl: :rofl: :yessad:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 22 2011, 07:35 PM~19669729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 07:43 PM~19669787
> *WILL BE ME LAST TIME AND WHEN HE CAME OUT HERE IN THAT RED REGAL I SREVED HIS ASS 3 TIME IN A ROW ASK ROLLIN HOMIE HE GOT THE VIDEO
> *


DIDNT WILL SERVE UR ASS IN SAN BERNADINO AND IN VEGAS?


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Jan 22 2011, 06:44 PM~19669806
> *DAMM THIS SHIT IS BETTER THAN WATCHING SABADO GIGANTE  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

ITS ALMOST 8 O CLOCK OL MAN ITS ALMOST NIGHT NIGHT TIME FOR U....GET SOME REST


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 22 2011, 08:46 PM~19669826
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 07:44 PM~19669810
> *U KEEP TALKING BOUT GT WHO DID U BREAK OFF IN VEGAS?
> *



I WAS LIKE U A ASS WITH OUT A CAR THERE BUT THE DIFFERENCE IS I GOT A CAR U DONT


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 07:49 PM~19669833
> *ITS ALMOST 8 O CLOCK OL MAN ITS ALMOST NIGHT NIGHT TIME FOR U....GET SOME REST
> *


lol is nervs keeping him up


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

NITE BOO BOO (BACK DOOR JUAN)


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jan 22 2011, 07:44 PM~19669811
> *lol you crazy homie  :roflmao: were prob going to have to charge that nite to see al these out of town clowns  :rofl:  :rofl:  :yessad:
> *


ANOTHER CLOWN SPENDYOUR MONEY WITH FRANK U GOT TIME CAUSE IM SPEN MINE AT HHH


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 07:49 PM~19669833
> *ITS ALMOST 8 O CLOCK OL MAN ITS ALMOST NIGHT NIGHT TIME FOR U....GET SOME REST
> *



UNLIKE U I GOT A CAR TO CHARGE UP


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 07:52 PM~19669862
> *ANOTHER CLOWN SPENDYOUR MONEY WITH FRANK U GOT TIME CAUSE IM SPEN MINE AT HHH
> *


WHAT A WASTE CUZ ITS NOT HELPING ANY....NO IMPROVEMENT...LOL


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 06:54 PM~19669888
> *WHAT A WASTE CUZ ITS NOT HELPING ANY....NO IMPROVEMENT...LOL
> *


WHT A HA8R!


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 07:52 PM~19669862
> *ANOTHER CLOWN SPENDYOUR MONEY WITH FRANK U GOT TIME CAUSE IM SPEN MINE AT HHH
> *


but yrs gets you nowhere lol


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Jan 22 2011, 06:49 PM~19669834
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 07:54 PM~19669882
> *UNLIKE U I GOT A CAR TO CHARGE UP
> *


AHHHH UR RIGHT U GOT ME HOMMIE....BUT I GOT PLENTY OF OTHER CARS TO DRIVE N SHOW SEE U JUS GOT A HOPPER THAT IS UR DAILY DRIVER ALSO THERE IS A DIFFERENCE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jan 22 2011, 07:52 PM~19669856
> *lol is nervs keeping him up
> *


 U ARE A NOBODY U PROBABLY USING COMPUTER AT STAPLES OR ARE U WITH THAT OTHER CLOWN USING FRANKS COMPUTER AT THE SHOP P.S. MAKE SURE THE SHOP CLEAN


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 07:54 PM~19669888
> *WHAT A WASTE CUZ ITS NOT HELPING ANY....NO IMPROVEMENT...LOL
> *



I HEARD IN THE PAST THAT PEOPLE FLY BIG JOHN OUT THERE TO DO SOME CARS HE MIGHT STOP BY FRANKS D&J HHH BEST IN THIS GAME AND THE CARS IN ARE TOWN BACK THEM UP IT ONLY 4 CARS OUT FRANK THAT WORKS AND 2 ARE HIS D&J GOT ALOT OF CARS WORKN OUT HERE I TELL U WHAT ASK MOM FOR SOME MONEY I COME OUT THERE WITH MY TOW TRUCK BRING YOUR CAR TO HHH AND BRING IT BACK TO AZ FOR U AND U HAVE A CHANCE TO BEAT ME


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 07:56 PM~19669913
> *AHHHH UR RIGHT U GOT ME HOMMIE....BUT I GOT PLENTY OF OTHER CARS TO DRIVE N SHOW SEE U JUS GOT A HOPPER THAT IS UR DAILY DRIVER ALSO THERE IS A DIFFERENCE
> *



U BETTER CHECK MY DMV PRINT OUT


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 07:57 PM~19669918
> *U ARE A NOBODY U PROBABLY USING COMPUTER AT STAPLES OR ARE U WITH THAT OTHER CLOWN USING FRANKS COMPUTER AT THE SHOP  P.S. MAKE SURE THE SHOP CLEAN
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS CLOWN GOT JOKES ! MIGHT CHARGE DUB TO SEE YOU


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 07:57 PM~19669918
> *U ARE A NOBODY U PROBABLY USING COMPUTER AT STAPLES OR ARE U WITH THAT OTHER CLOWN USING FRANKS COMPUTER AT THE SHOP  P.S. MAKE SURE THE SHOP CLEAN
> *




RAN OUT OF MIN AT STAPLES LOL NO REPLY


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 07:04 PM~19669972
> *I HEARD IN THE PAST THAT PEOPLE FLY BIG JOHN OUT THERE TO DO SOME CARS HE MIGHT STOP BY FRANKS D&J HHH BEST IN THIS GAME AND THE CARS IN ARE TOWN BACK THEM UP IT ONLY 4 CARS OUT FRANK THAT WORKS AND 2 ARE HIS D&J GOT ALOT OF CARS WORKN OUT HERE I TELL U WHAT ASK MOM FOR SOME MONEY I COME OUT THERE WITH MY TOW TRUCK BRING YOUR CAR TO HHH AND BRING IT BACK TO AZ FOR U AND U HAVE A CHANCE TO BEAT ME
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: THEY FLY HiM ALL 0VER jUST N0T AZ!!THTS H0W HHH GETS DWN!!THEY BETTER ASK S0MEB0DY!!!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jan 22 2011, 08:07 PM~19669995
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THIS CLOWN GOT JOKES ! MIGHT CHARGE DUB TO SEE YOU
> *



DO THAT BACKBUMMPER IS A ONE MAN SHOW WITH TEAM ALL STARS STOP BUY DUB AND PUT SOME MONEY IN THE TRUCK IF U WANT I TALK DARRAL AND BIG JOHN IN TO DOING A MAIL ORDER KIT FOR YOUR CAR LOL HELP GET U WORKN


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 22 2011, 08:08 PM~19670013
> *:0  :thumbsup:  THEY FLY HiM ALL 0VER jUST N0T AZ!!THTS H0W HHH GETS DWN!!THEY BETTER ASK S0MEB0DY!!!
> *



U KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 08:07 PM~19669996
> *RAN OUT OF MIN AT STAPLES LOL NO REPLY
> *


YOU GOT ME ! ILL MAKE SURE I CLEAN THE SHOP FOR SOME MORE WINS LOL


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

REGARDLESS OF HOW MANY CARS COMES OUT OF FRANKS SHOP WHY YOU GUYS STRESSING TO COME BEAT US TELLING US TO BE READY THIS N THAT DO WE REALLY IMPACT UR FEELINGS BRO......LOOK AT THE THREAD ITS TOWARDS SPIRIT CC N FRANKS TELLING US TO BE READY...REALLY......WE STAY READY....NUFF SAID!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 22 2011, 08:08 PM~19670013
> *:0  :thumbsup:  THEY FLY HiM ALL 0VER jUST N0T AZ!!THTS H0W HHH GETS DWN!!THEY BETTER ASK S0MEB0DY!!!
> *




WE GOT THE BEST SHOP IN AMERICA U CANT JUST CALL HHH AND SAY CAN I BRING MY CAR TO U THE WAITING LIST IS UNREAL FRANK GOT WAITING LIST AND IM NOT JUST TALKN ABOUT LA CARS THEY SHIP IN FROM EVERY WHERE IM GO UP TO HHH AND LEARN FOR 30 DAYS AND I COME TO AZ AND BUILD YOUR GATE FOR U FOR FREE


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 08:05 PM~19669980
> *U BETTER CHECK MY DMV PRINT OUT
> *


YEA I JUS RAN UR DMV REPORT U GOT A REGAL ON A LIEN, A 88 STATION WAGON AND A ESCORT THATS WHAT CAME BACK BRO...SO WHAT?


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 08:09 PM~19670022
> *DO THAT BACKBUMMPER IS A ONE MAN SHOW WITH TEAM ALL STARS  STOP BUY DUB AND PUT SOME MONEY IN THE TRUCK IF U WANT I TALK DARRAL AND BIG JOHN IN TO DOING A MAIL ORDER KIT FOR YOUR CAR LOL HELP GET U WORKN
> *


YOU STILL AWAKE ? OR IS SOMEONE USE N YR COMPUTER POPS ! :drama: 
IS THAT Y YOU WANT ME TO PUT MONEY IN YR TRUCK SO U CAN HAVE SOMETHING THAT WRKS


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jan 22 2011, 08:12 PM~19670042
> *YOU GOT ME ! ILL MAKE SURE I CLEAN THE SHOP FOR SOME MORE WINS LOL
> *



THAT RIGHT MIKE IT JUST COMPETITION BUT MY PIT CREW(HHH) IS THE BEST THEY MADE ME FAMOUS AND IM MAKE ALOT OF PEOPLE FAMOUS IN AZ MAY 1 SO GOT BUY SOME NEW DVD PLAYERS TO WATCH ROLLIN DVD CALLED ALL STARS SERVED AZ


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 08:18 PM~19670094
> *THAT RIGHT MIKE IT JUST COMPETITION BUT MY PIT CREW(HHH) IS THE BEST THEY MADE ME FAMOUS AND IM MAKE ALOT OF PEOPLE FAMOUS IN AZ MAY 1 SO GOT BUY SOME NEW DVD PLAYERS TO WATCH ROLLIN DVD CALLED ALL STARS SERVED AZ
> *


LMFAO....ILL MAKE SURE THERE IS A FORKLIFT THERE JUUUUUUUUUST IN CASE THE LEAD TANK I MEAN THE GAS TANK FALLS DOWN AGAIN...LOL


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 08:13 PM~19670048
> *REGARDLESS OF HOW MANY CARS COMES OUT OF FRANKS SHOP WHY YOU GUYS STRESSING TO COME BEAT US TELLING US TO BE READY THIS N THAT DO WE REALLY IMPACT UR FEELINGS BRO......LOOK AT THE THREAD ITS TOWARDS SPIRIT CC N FRANKS TELLING US TO BE READY...REALLY......WE STAY READY....NUFF SAID!
> *



HOMIE I KNOW FRANK RICK WILL THEY COOL GUYS BUT WHEN THE ALL STARS LOCK IN ON WHO EVERY IT A TEAM THING AMD WE COMING THRU AZ LICK A STORM WITH GOODTIME LET ME CHANGE THAT IM COMING TO HELP ALEX FROM GOODTIME AND CHIP OFF ALL THOSE STREET CARS MYH MAN MAN BIG JOHN IS A GOODTIMEER AND A ALL STAR SO IM TAGGING ALONE FOR SOME AZ WINS


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 08:18 PM~19670094
> *THAT RIGHT MIKE IT JUST COMPETITION BUT MY PIT CREW(HHH) IS THE BEST THEY MADE ME FAMOUS AND IM MAKE ALOT OF PEOPLE FAMOUS IN AZ MAY 1 SO GOT BUY SOME NEW DVD PLAYERS TO WATCH ROLLIN DVD CALLED ALL STARS SERVED AZ
> *


TEAM BLOW ME (FRANKS HYDRAULICS) MUST BE FAMOUS ALREADY ITS ALL CUMMIN OUT YO MOUTH FOO


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 08:20 PM~19670128
> *LMFAO....ILL MAKE SURE THERE IS A FORKLIFT THERE JUUUUUUUUUST IN CASE THE LEAD TANK I MEAN THE GAS TANK FALLS DOWN AGAIN...LOL
> *



LOL CHEAP SHOT


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 08:15 PM~19670069
> *YEA I JUS RAN UR DMV REPORT U GOT A REGAL ON A LIEN, A  88 STATION WAGON AND A ESCORT THATS WHAT CAME BACK BRO...SO WHAT?
> *


LOL HE SAID HE GOT 5 MORE YEARS ON THE REGAL AN ITS ALL HIS... THATS Y HE WANTED US TO CLEAN THE SHOP HE NEEDS SOMEWHERE TO HIDE IT FOR NON PAYMENT LOL ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE...
JUST CALL JD AN TELL THEM ITS YR MONEY AN YOU WANT IT NOW


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 08:23 PM~19670157
> *LOL CHEAP SHOT
> *


CHEAP SHOT? NAH JUS THE TRUTH PLAYA


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 07:15 PM~19670064
> *WE GOT THE BEST SHOP IN AMERICA U CANT JUST CALL HHH AND SAY CAN I BRING MY CAR TO U THE WAITING LIST IS UNREAL FRANK GOT WAITING LIST AND IM NOT JUST TALKN ABOUT LA CARS THEY SHIP IN FROM EVERY WHERE IM GO UP TO HHH AND LEARN FOR 30 DAYS AND I COME TO AZ AND BUILD YOUR GATE FOR U FOR FREE
> *


YES SiRR REAL TLK H0MiE THEY D0NT KN0 WHTS UP!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jan 22 2011, 08:25 PM~19670179
> *LOL HE SAID HE GOT 5 MORE YEARS ON THE REGAL AN ITS ALL HIS... THATS Y HE WANTED US TO CLEAN THE SHOP HE NEEDS SOMEWHERE TO HIDE IT FOR NON PAYMENT LOL ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE...
> JUST CALL JD AN TELL THEM ITS YR MONEY AN YOU WANT IT NOW
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: LMFAO


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 08:22 PM~19670146
> *TEAM BLOW ME (FRANKS HYDRAULICS) MUST BE FAMOUS ALREADY ITS ALL CUMMIN OUT YO MOUTH FOO
> *



FRANKS THE MAN OUT THERE I TAKE NOTHING FROM HIM CHECK IT OUT I TALK TO DARRAL AND BIG JOHN THEY BUILD U A SET UP U COVER THE SHIPPING AND HANDLING IS THE MAILING ADDRESS FRANKS SHOP


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 08:25 PM~19670181
> *CHEAP SHOT? NAH JUS THE TRUTH PLAYA
> *



THAT THE GAME NOW LEAD IS IT THAT LEAD COST TO MUCH FOR U GUYS


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jan 22 2011, 08:25 PM~19670179
> *LOL HE SAID HE GOT 5 MORE YEARS ON THE REGAL AN ITS ALL HIS... THATS Y HE WANTED US TO CLEAN THE SHOP HE NEEDS SOMEWHERE TO HIDE IT FOR NON PAYMENT LOL ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE...
> JUST CALL JD AN TELL THEM ITS YR MONEY AN YOU WANT IT NOW
> *



GOOD ONE


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 22 2011, 08:28 PM~19670215
> *THAT THE GAME NOW LEAD IS IT THAT LEAD COST TO MUCH FOR U GUYS
> *


OK JUAN UR RIGHT...U WIN BOO BOO


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 08:30 PM~19670233
> *OK JUAN UR RIGHT...U WIN BOO BOO
> *



GOT TO GO WE LOWRIDING IN HOLLYWOOD TONIGHT BE BACK ON LATE TONIGHT


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

damn goodtimes, Ive been reading this thread since page 1, and all I can say is "why you wanna beat the big AZ so bad for? the only reason I can think off is becouse your tired of ARIZONA beating you, other wise you wouldnt be talkin' so much shit. 
and yes, I am new to the game, and yes, I am down for TEAM BLOW ME and ARIZONA!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Jan 22 2011, 08:34 PM~19670259
> *damn goodtimes, Ive been reading this thread since page 1, and all I can say is "why you wanna beat the big AZ so bad for? the only reason I can think off is becouse your tired of ARIZONA beating you, other wise you wouldnt be talkin' so much shit.
> and yes, I am new to the game, and yes, I am down for TEAM BLOW ME and ARIZONA!!
> *


LMFAO.......THEY CANT TOUCH "TEAM BLOW ME" HOMMIE THATS WHY THEY HATE US WE MAKE EM LOSE SLEEP THEY GO TO SLEEP THINKING OF HOW TO BEAT US N WAKE UP DREAMIN THEY BEAT US...LMFAO.......TEAM BLOW ME #1


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 08:36 PM~19670278
> *LMFAO.......THEY CANT TOUCH "TEAM BLOW ME" HOMMIE THATS WHY THEY HATE US WE MAKE EM LOSE SLEEP THEY GO TO SLEEP THINKING OF HOW TO BEAT US N WAKE UP DREAMIN THEY BEAT US...LMFAO.......TEAM BLOW ME #1
> *


 aman to that! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

I HAD ENUFF OF THESE CLOWNS FOR TONIGHT...THEY HAVING A LIL MEETING 3 WAY CALLING THINKING OF WHAT TOO SAY......LATE!


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Jan 22 2011, 09:34 PM~19670259
> *damn goodtimes, Ive been reading this thread since page 1, and all I can say is "why you wanna beat the big AZ so bad for? the only reason I can think off is becouse your tired of ARIZONA beating you, other wise you wouldnt be talkin' so much shit.
> and yes, I am new to the game, and yes, I am down for TEAM BLOW ME and ARIZONA!!
> *


I'M ABOUT 2 YEARS INTO THIS HOP GAME ALSO I BEAT THE BLACK REGAL IN VEGAS THE FIRST YEAR I CAME OUT GABE CALLED ME OUT LAST YEAR IN VEGAS FOR NEW YEARS HIS CAR WASN'T THERE IF YOUR NEW TO THIS YOU'LL FIND OUT THAT THE SHIT TALKING WILL GO ON FOREVER AS LONG AS YOUR IN THE GAME IT'S ALL FUN FOR ME BUT YES WE NEED SHIT TALKERS TO HYPE UP THIS HOP GAME


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Jan 22 2011, 08:43 PM~19670313
> *I'M ABOUT 2 YEARS INTO THIS HOP GAME ALSO I BEAT THE BLACK REGAL IN VEGAS THE FIRST YEAR I CAME OUT GABE CALLED ME OUT LAST YEAR IN VEGAS FOR NEW YEARS HIS CAR WASN'T THERE IF YOUR NEW TO THIS YOU'LL FIND OUT THAT THE SHIT TALKING WILL GO ON FOREVER AS LONG AS YOUR IN THE GAME IT'S ALL FUN FOR ME BUT YES WE NEED SHIT TALKERS TO HYPE UP THIS HOP GAME
> *


YOU FORGOT THE BITCHES...CUZ BITCHES N SHIT TALKERS HYPE THE GAME UP!


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 09:44 PM~19670324
> *YOU FORGOT THE BITCHES...CUZ BITCHES N SHIT TALKERS HYPE THE GAME UP!
> *


THE LIST CAN GO ON N ON


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Jan 22 2011, 08:34 PM~19670259
> *damn goodtimes, Ive been reading this thread since page 1, and all I can say is "why you wanna beat the big AZ so bad for? the only reason I can think off is becouse your tired of ARIZONA beating you, other wise you wouldnt be talkin' so much shit.
> and yes, I am new to the game, and yes, I am down for TEAM BLOW ME and ARIZONA!!
> *


HAHA U GUYS ARE A FUCKEN JOKE CAN NO BODY IN THE AZ FUCK WITH US AND THATS REAL!!!!IM COO WITH EVERYONE OUT THERE BUT U ALL KNOW U CAN NOT FUCK WITH TEAM HOW HIGH AND DA ALLSTARS AND DA BIG "GT"AND THATS THE BOTTOM LINE!!!!U CAN TALK ALL U WANT BUT THE INCHES DOES ALL THE TALKING AND U CANT FUCK WITH THE INCHES OUT HERE!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Jan 22 2011, 08:47 PM~19670347
> *THE LIST CAN GO ON N ON
> *


TRUE DAT....ITS ALL ABOUT THE HYPE IF THERE WASNT ANY HYPE THERE WUDNT BE ANY GOOD HOPS! I BELEIVE THIS THREAD IS ALL ABOUT THE HYPE THATS Y IT WAS STARTED.......BUT WE AINT CALLIN NO ONE A BITCH!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

good good topic :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 22 2011, 08:47 PM~19670353
> *HAHA U GUYS ARE A FUCKEN JOKE CAN NO BODY IN THE AZ FUCK WITH US AND THATS REAL!!!!IM COO WITH EVERYONE OUT THERE BUT U ALL KNOW U CAN NOT FUCK WITH TEAM HOW HIGH AND DA ALLSTARS AND DA BIG "GT"AND THATS THE BOTTOM LINE!!!!U CAN TALK ALL U WANT BUT THE INCHES DOES ALL THE TALKING AND U CANT FUCK WITH THE INCHES OUT HERE!!!!
> *


SHHHHHHHHHH JOHN DONT TALK TOO SOON HOMEBOY! SEE U IN MAY


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 07:44 PM~19670324
> *YOU FORGOT THE BITCHES...CUZ BITCHES N SHIT TALKERS HYPE THE GAME UP!
> *


LMFA0 && WHT R U?!!!!!HMMM...


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 08:49 PM~19670372
> *SHHHHHHHHHH JOHN DONT TALK TOO SOON HOMEBOY! SEE U IN MAY
> *


NO YOULL SEE ME NEXT MONTH HOMIE IN YUMA!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 08:48 PM~19670360
> *TRUE DAT....ITS ALL ABOUT THE HYPE IF THERE WASNT ANY HYPE THERE WUDNT BE ANY GOOD HOPS! I BELEIVE THIS THREAD IS ALL ABOUT THE HYPE THATS Y IT WAS STARTED.......BUT WE AINT CALLIN NO ONE A BITCH!
> *


THIS TOPIC WAS MADE FOR THAT MATTER HOMIE ITS HOPP TALK THATS ALL WE KNOW SPIRIT HOLDS ITS OWN IN AZ AND WE GOING THAT WAY AND IT WILL GO DOWN NO MATTER WHO HAS A GOOD DAY THAT WEEKEND ITS ALL FOR THE PEOPLE AND THE GAME PROPS 2 ALL


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 11:31 AM~19667060
> *YOU RIGHT CHAIO A CHEERLEADER JUST LIKE THE 1000 GT MEMBERS THAT BE CHEERING IN BACK OF YOU,ALEX AND JOHN FROM GT! MEMBER HOMMIE WE ONE CLUB (ONE CHAPTER) THAT YOU AND UR BUDDY (ALEX) ALWAYS WANNA OR TRY TO SHUT DOWN...... U GUYS R JUS MAD CUZ "BADTIMES" FOR GT.....LATE FOO
> *


MAN HOMIE NOW YOU RIDEN TODDS DICK TOO!,,,, YOU MUST BE A BUZY MAN OUT THERE IN AZ RIDEN BALLZ,, BUT BESIDES YOU BEING A GROUPIE MAKE SURE YOU BRING YOUR VIDEO CAMERA CUZ YOU GONNA SEE SOME SHIT THATS NEVER BEEN SEEN BEFOR,


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 22 2011, 08:47 PM~19670353
> *HAHA U GUYS ARE A FUCKEN JOKE CAN NO BODY IN THE AZ FUCK WITH US AND THATS REAL!!!!IM COO WITH EVERYONE OUT THERE BUT U ALL KNOW U CAN NOT FUCK WITH TEAM HOW HIGH AND DA ALLSTARS AND DA BIG "GT"AND THATS THE BOTTOM LINE!!!!U CAN TALK ALL U WANT BUT THE INCHES DOES ALL THE TALKING AND U CANT FUCK WITH THE INCHES OUT HERE!!!!
> *



IF THE INCHES DO ALL THE TALKIN' THEN WHY YOU GUYS STILL TALKIN'?? :dunno:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 22 2011, 08:51 PM~19670387
> *NO YOULL SEE ME NEXT MONTH HOMIE IN YUMA!!!!
> *


WE GOING DOGG KEEP US POSTED HOMIE GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Jan 22 2011, 09:00 PM~19670433
> *IF THE INCHES DO ALL THE TALKIN' THEN WHY YOU GUYS STILL TALKIN'?? :dunno:
> *


CAUSE ITS AN OPEN FORUM SAME REASON YOU TYPING HOMIE


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 22 2011, 08:50 PM~19670378
> *LMFA0 && WHT R U?!!!!!HMMM...
> *


 :0


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 22 2011, 10:01 PM~19670442
> *CAUSE ITS AN OPEN FORUM SAME REASON YOU TYPING HOMIE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

WHATS GOOD FAM HOPE EVERYONE HAVING A GOOD WEEKEND GT UP


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Jan 22 2011, 09:00 PM~19670433
> *IF THE INCHES DO ALL THE TALKIN' THEN WHY YOU GUYS STILL TALKIN'?? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 22 2011, 07:59 PM~19670432
> *MAN HOMIE NOW YOU RIDEN TODDS DICK TOO!,,,,  YOU MUST BE A BUZY MAN OUT THERE IN AZ RIDEN BALLZ,,    BUT BESIDES YOU BEING A GROUPIE MAKE SURE YOU BRING YOUR VIDEO CAMERA CUZ YOU GONNA SEE SOME SHIT THATS NEVER BEEN SEEN BEFOR,
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 22 2011, 08:51 PM~19670387
> *NO YOULL SEE ME NEXT MONTH HOMIE IN YUMA!!!!
> *


ILL BE THERE TOO DOGG,,,, LETS SEE WHO SHOWS UP,,,,, GT ALL DAY,


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 22 2011, 08:57 PM~19670417
> *THIS TOPIC WAS MADE FOR THAT MATTER HOMIE ITS HOPP TALK THATS ALL WE KNOW SPIRIT HOLDS ITS OWN IN AZ AND WE GOING THAT WAY AND IT WILL GO DOWN NO MATTER WHO HAS A GOOD DAY THAT WEEKEND ITS ALL FOR THE PEOPLE AND THE GAME PROPS 2 ALL
> *


 :thumbsup: HELL YEA


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jan 22 2011, 09:04 PM~19670466
> *:thumbsup: HELL YEA
> *


SEE YOU HOMIES IN MAY SO WE CAN HAVE SOME BEERS


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jan 22 2011, 10:04 PM~19670466
> *:thumbsup: HELL YEA
> *


CALI V PHX :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

IM OUT HOMIES KEEP THIS TOPIC MOVING  STRAIGHT PAY PER VIEW :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 22 2011, 09:06 PM~19670476
> *SEE YOU HOMIES IN MAY SO WE CAN HAVE SOME BEERS
> *


RIGHT RIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

1st single pump car to do over 100!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

oh shit single pump doing over 100!!!!HHH


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 22 2011, 09:16 PM~19670544
> *1st single pump car to do over 100!!!!
> 
> *


JOHN THEY CANT EVEN GET A DOUBLE PUMP TO HIT 95,,,,, WTF LMFAO!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 22 2011, 09:19 PM~19670572
> *JOHN THEY  CANT EVEN GET A DOUBLE PUMP TO HIT 95,,,,,  WTF    LMFAO!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 22 2011, 09:51 PM~19670387
> *NO YOULL SEE ME NEXT MONTH HOMIE IN YUMA!!!!
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Felon801 (Aug 4, 2009)

This was in Vegas


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 22 2011, 08:49 PM~19670366
> *good good topic :biggrin:
> *


YAH RIGHT,THIS IS THE STUPIDEST TOPIC EVER,NOBODY GIVES A FUCK HOW HIGH PEOPLE HOP,FRANKS HYDRAULICS HAS BEEN PUTTIN OUT "SHOW" SETUPS,"STREET" SETUPS AND "HOPPERS" FOR THIRTY FUCKIN YEARS,TEAM BLOW ME'S BEEN GOIN OUTTA TOWN & HOPPIN SINCE MOST OF YOU HATERS WERE SHITTIN IN DIAPERS!! JUST BECAUSE YOU HAVE A CAR THAT DOES 90 INCHES DOESNT MEAN SHIT,TAKE SOME LESSONS-TRY DOIN A SHOW SETUP WITH 4 PUMPS, 80 FEET OF TUBING,GUAGES,ACCUMALATORS,COOLERS,FILTERS,ETC & THEN DO A CAR THAT DOES 90 INCHES THE NEXT WEEK,THEN DO IT FOR 30 YEARS!! THEN MAYBE YOU CAN TALK SHIT ANT-SPIRIT CC -TEAM BLOW ME


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 22 2011, 09:27 PM~19670626
> *YAH RIGHT,THIS IS THE STUPIDEST TOPIC EVER,NOBODY GIVES A FUCK HOW HIGH PEOPLE HOP,FRANKS HYDRAULICS HAS BEEN PUTTIN OUT "SHOW" SETUPS,"STREET" SETUPS AND "HOPPERS" FOR THIRTY FUCKIN YEARS,TEAM BLOW ME'S BEEN GOIN OUTTA TOWN & HOPPIN SINCE MOST OF YOU HATERS WERE SHITTIN IN DIAPERS!!  JUST BECAUSE YOU HAVE A CAR THAT DOES 90 INCHES DOESNT MEAN SHIT,TAKE SOME LESSONS-TRY DOIN A SHOW SETUP WITH 4 PUMPS, 80 FEET OF TUBING,GUAGES,ACCUMALATORS,COOLERS,FILTERS,ETC & THEN DO A CAR THAT DOES 90 INCHES THE NEXT WEEK,THEN DO IT FOR 30 YEARS!! THEN MAYBE YOU CAN TALK SHIT                      ANT-SPIRIT CC -TEAM BLOW ME
> *


I THINK YOUR IN THE WRONG TOPIC,,, THIS IS ABOUT HOPPING!,,,, NOT TURN TABLE CARS,,,, :uh:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 22 2011, 09:33 PM~19670671
> *I THINK YOUR IN THE WRONG TOPIC,,,  THIS IS ABOUT HOPPING!,,,,    NOT TURN TABLE CARS,,,,      :uh:
> *


THEN WHY THE FUCK DID YOU POST A PIC OF THE 62 FROM YOUR CLUB??????????????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
DONT TELL ME IM IN THE WRONG TOPIC,YOU CALLED OUT SPIRIT CC HOMIE,NOT JUST THE HOPPERS


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 22 2011, 09:27 PM~19670626
> *YAH RIGHT,THIS IS THE STUPIDEST TOPIC EVER,NOBODY GIVES A FUCK HOW HIGH PEOPLE HOP,FRANKS HYDRAULICS HAS BEEN PUTTIN OUT "SHOW" SETUPS,"STREET" SETUPS AND "HOPPERS" FOR THIRTY FUCKIN YEARS,TEAM BLOW ME'S BEEN GOIN OUTTA TOWN & HOPPIN SINCE MOST OF YOU HATERS WERE SHITTIN IN DIAPERS!!  JUST BECAUSE YOU HAVE A CAR THAT DOES 90 INCHES DOESNT MEAN SHIT,TAKE SOME LESSONS-TRY DOIN A SHOW SETUP WITH 4 PUMPS, 80 FEET OF TUBING,GUAGES,ACCUMALATORS,COOLERS,FILTERS,ETC & THEN DO A CAR THAT DOES 90 INCHES THE NEXT WEEK,THEN DO IT FOR 30 YEARS!! THEN MAYBE YOU CAN TALK SHIT                      ANT-SPIRIT CC -TEAM BLOW ME
> *


IF YOU SAY WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT HOW HIGH A CAR HOPS THEN U SHOULD TAKE UR ASS TO THE OFF TOPIC THEN YOU DONT BELONG IN HERE!!!!AND YA I CAN DO ALL OF THOSE THINGS U SAID HOPPERS SHOW SHIT I CAN DO IT ALL!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 22 2011, 09:27 PM~19670626
> *YAH RIGHT,THIS IS THE STUPIDEST TOPIC EVER,NOBODY GIVES A FUCK HOW HIGH PEOPLE HOP,FRANKS HYDRAULICS HAS BEEN PUTTIN OUT "SHOW" SETUPS,"STREET" SETUPS AND "HOPPERS" FOR THIRTY FUCKIN YEARS,TEAM BLOW ME'S BEEN GOIN OUTTA TOWN & HOPPIN SINCE MOST OF YOU HATERS WERE SHITTIN IN DIAPERS!!  JUST BECAUSE YOU HAVE A CAR THAT DOES 90 INCHES DOESNT MEAN SHIT,TAKE SOME LESSONS-TRY DOIN A SHOW SETUP WITH 4 PUMPS, 80 FEET OF TUBING,GUAGES,ACCUMALATORS,COOLERS,FILTERS,ETC & THEN DO A CAR THAT DOES 90 INCHES THE NEXT WEEK,THEN DO IT FOR 30 YEARS!! THEN MAYBE YOU CAN TALK SHIT                      ANT-SPIRIT CC -TEAM BLOW ME
> *


NUFF SAID FRANKS BEEN PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR YEARS.....TEAM BLOW ME-FRANKS HYDRAULICS IF U DONT KNOW NOW U KNOW!


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 22 2011, 09:36 PM~19670698
> *THEN WHY THE FUCK DID YOU POST A PIC OF THE 62 FROM YOUR CLUB??????????????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> DONT TELL ME IM IN THE WRONG TOPIC,YOU CALLED OUT SPIRIT CC HOMIE,NOT JUST THE HOPPERS
> *


SHIT WE CAN PUT THE SHOW CARS SIDE BY SIDE TOO,, BUT BACK TO THE HOPPING,, TTYL :uh:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 22 2011, 09:27 PM~19670626
> *YAH RIGHT,THIS IS THE STUPIDEST TOPIC EVER,NOBODY GIVES A FUCK HOW HIGH PEOPLE HOP,FRANKS HYDRAULICS HAS BEEN PUTTIN OUT "SHOW" SETUPS,"STREET" SETUPS AND "HOPPERS" FOR THIRTY FUCKIN YEARS,TEAM BLOW ME'S BEEN GOIN OUTTA TOWN & HOPPIN SINCE MOST OF YOU HATERS WERE SHITTIN IN DIAPERS!!  JUST BECAUSE YOU HAVE A CAR THAT DOES 90 INCHES DOESNT MEAN SHIT,TAKE SOME LESSONS-TRY DOIN A SHOW SETUP WITH 4 PUMPS, 80 FEET OF TUBING,GUAGES,ACCUMALATORS,COOLERS,FILTERS,ETC & THEN DO A CAR THAT DOES 90 INCHES THE NEXT WEEK,THEN DO IT FOR 30 YEARS!! THEN MAYBE YOU CAN TALK SHIT                      ANT-SPIRIT CC -TEAM BLOW ME
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMMMM ANT !!!! :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: RIGHT IN THE MOUTH WITH THAT ONE LOL


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 22 2011, 09:36 PM~19670698
> *THEN WHY THE FUCK DID YOU POST A PIC OF THE 62 FROM YOUR CLUB??????????????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> DONT TELL ME IM IN THE WRONG TOPIC,YOU CALLED OUT SPIRIT CC HOMIE,NOT JUST THE HOPPERS
> *


LMFAO.....ANT THAT FOO IS JUS BUMPIN HIS GUMS.....


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 22 2011, 09:33 PM~19670671
> *I THINK YOUR IN THE WRONG TOPIC,,,  THIS IS ABOUT HOPPING!,,,,    NOT TURN TABLE CARS,,,,      :uh:
> *


tell, that 2 ur friend that say i do 70 on the the freeway get the fuck out of here u no that big johns car alexs car cant get on the freeway cum on were radicals stay the fuck out of this topic :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Felon801_@Jan 22 2011, 09:26 PM~19670623
> *This was in Vegas
> 
> 
> ...


ANYTHING LOOKS HIGH FROM THE GROUND UP ! NEXT TIME LAY DOWN SO YOU CAN DO 110


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 22 2011, 09:33 PM~19670671
> *I THINK YOUR IN THE WRONG TOPIC,,,  THIS IS ABOUT HOPPING!,,,,    NOT TURN TABLE CARS,,,,      :uh:
> *


CHAIO IM (25) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 22 2011, 09:45 PM~19670759
> *tell, that 2 ur friend that say i do 70 on the the freeway get the fuck out of here u no that big johns car alexs car cant get on the freeway cum on were radicals stay the fuck out of this topic  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  :0 :0 AHHHHHHH SHIT DAMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 22 2011, 09:16 PM~19670544
> *1st single pump car to do over 100!!!!
> 
> *


BIG U ALWAYZ SAY A 100 BUT WHEN I THE VIDIOS THEY SAY 97 WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 22 2011, 09:45 PM~19670759
> *tell, that 2 ur friend that say i do 70 on the the freeway get the fuck out of here u no that big johns car alexs car cant get on the freeway cum on were radicals stay the fuck out of this topic   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


COME ON LIL GUY I NEVER SAID I COULD TAKE MY CAR ON DA FWY BUT I WILL SERV DA FCK OUT OF YOU AND U KNO THIS,MY RADICAL SINGLE WILL SERVE UR RADICAL DOUBLE!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 22 2011, 09:37 PM~19670702
> *IF YOU SAY WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT HOW HIGH A CAR HOPS THEN U SHOULD TAKE UR ASS TO THE OFF TOPIC THEN YOU DONT BELONG IN HERE!!!!AND YA I CAN DO ALL OF THOSE THINGS U SAID HOPPERS SHOW SHIT I CAN DO IT ALL!!!!
> *


MY COMMENT WASNT DIRECTED TOWARDS YOU JOHN, I KNOW U DO GOOD WORK BUT THERES ALOT OF OTHER FOOLS ON HERE JUS TALKIN SHIT THAT HAVENT EVEN CHANGED SOLENOIDS BEFORE BRO,KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 22 2011, 09:37 PM~19670702
> *IF YOU SAY WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT HOW HIGH A CAR HOPS THEN U SHOULD TAKE UR ASS TO THE OFF TOPIC THEN YOU DONT BELONG IN HERE!!!!AND YA I CAN DO ALL OF THOSE THINGS U SAID HOPPERS SHOW SHIT I CAN DO IT ALL!!!!
> *


BIG JOHN I WANT ALEX MAKE SURE HE MAKES IT 2 YUMA FUCK THIS :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 22 2011, 09:46 PM~19670768
> *CHAIO IM (25)  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I AM 25 ,,, SO WHAT!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jan 22 2011, 09:46 PM~19670766
> *ANYTHING LOOKS HIGH FROM THE GROUND UP ! NEXT TIME LAY DOWN SO YOU CAN DO 110
> *


JUST ASK UR MEMBERS!!


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 22 2011, 09:50 PM~19670794
> *MY COMMENT WASNT DIRECTED TOWARDS YOU JOHN, I KNOW U DO GOOD WORK BUT THERES ALOT OF OTHER FOOLS ON HERE JUS TALKIN SHIT THAT HAVENT EVEN CHANGED SOLENOIDS BEFORE BRO,KNOW WHAT I MEAN
> *


Who? :0


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

IT'S A "AZ" THANG!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 22 2011, 09:48 PM~19670782
> *BIG U ALWAYZ SAY A 100 BUT WHEN I THE VIDIOS THEY SAY 97 WHAT THE FUCK
> *


WELL U CAN HEAR IN 1 0F DA VIDOES THEM SAYN 101 102 SO DONT B HATING LIL MAN!!


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 22 2011, 09:49 PM~19670789
> *COME ON LIL GUY I NEVER SAID I COULD TAKE MY CAR ON DA FWY BUT I WILL SERV DA FCK OUT OF YOU AND U KNO THIS,MY RADICAL SINGLE WILL SERVE UR RADICAL DOUBLE!!!!
> *


CUM ON JOHN DOUBLE SINGLE I DONT GIVE FUCK U GUYZ SAID WHATEVER I KNEW U GUYZ WERE GONA SAY THAT BUT I WILL HOP WHATEVER I DONT GIVE A FUCK SPIRIT ALLDAY EVERY DAY EVEN WHEN I BRAKE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 22 2011, 09:53 PM~19670816
> *Who? :0
> *


MORE THEN LIKELY U BRO! IM SURE IT WAS DIRECTED TO YOU!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 22 2011, 09:51 PM~19670801
> *I AM 25 ,,, SO WHAT!
> *


WHAT DUZ AGE HAVE TO DO WITH HOPPING CHAIO?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

SHHHHH EVERYONE KEEP IT DOWN DONT WANNA WAKE UP OL MAN JUAN...THAT FOO WENT TO SLEEP WITH A HEADACHE...LMFAO


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 22 2011, 09:53 PM~19670825
> *CUM ON JOHN DOUBLE SINGLE I DONT GIVE FUCK U GUYZ SAID WHATEVER I KNEW U GUYZ WERE GONA SAY THAT BUT I WILL HOP WHATEVER I DONT GIVE A FUCK SPIRIT ALLDAY EVERY DAY EVEN WHEN I BRAKE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


U RIGHT I DONT GIVE A FCK WHT I HOP DOUBLE SINGLE TRIPLE I HOP WATEVER IM NOT LIKE UR CLUB MEMBER WITH A THOUSAND OF EXCUSES IM NOT SAYING ANY NAMES


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

15 Members: PHX CUSTOM TEES, rivman, southsiderider, Justin-Az, Combat K9 Inc, LUV ME OR HATE ME, GT~CHAIO, 1bumpercracker, BELAIR52, BiG J0HN 95, 602 Monte, GRUMPY36, mike(p), 1983 lincoln, SupremeAir
DAMMMMM ALOT OF AZ LOVE IN HERE ON A SATURDAY....


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 22 2011, 09:53 PM~19670821
> *WELL U CAN HEAR IN 1 0F DA VIDOES THEM SAYN 101 102 SO DONT B HATING LIL MAN!!
> *


LETS GET THIS SHIT STRAIGHT I DONT HATE NO REASON 2 BUT LIKE SAID WHAT I HEARD ON THE VIDIO BUT IM GONA HOP U WITH WHAT I GOT & ITS DOUBLE U NOW I GOT SO IF WANT 2 HOP I WILL HOP ALL UR CLUB IM NOT SCARED WIN OR LOSE ILL B BACK 2 UR TOWN


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 09:54 PM~19670827
> *MORE THEN LIKELY U BRO! IM SURE IT WAS DIRECTED TO YOU!
> *


LOL TELL HIM AGAIN SO HE KNOWS !


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 22 2011, 09:57 PM~19670847
> *U RIGHT I DONT GIVE A FCK WHT I HOP DOUBLE SINGLE TRIPLE I HOP WATEVER IM NOT LIKE UR CLUB MEMBER WITH A THOUSAND OF EXCUSES IM NOT SAYING ANY NAMES
> *


HMMMMMM SAY SUM NAMES JOHN LETS SEE WHO U REFERING TOO


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 22 2011, 09:59 PM~19670858
> *LETS GET THIS SHIT STRAIGHT I DONT HATE NO REASON 2 BUT LIKE SAID WHAT I HEARD ON THE VIDIO BUT IM GONA HOP U WITH WHAT I GOT & ITS DOUBLE U NOW I GOT SO IF WANT 2 HOP I WILL HOP ALL UR CLUB IM NOT SCARED WIN OR LOSE ILL B BACK 2 UR TOWN
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 09:54 PM~19670827
> *MORE THEN LIKELY U BRO! IM SURE IT WAS DIRECTED TO YOU!
> *


REALLY HOMIE,, WHY DONT YOU AND HIM STEP INTO A PAINT BOTH WITH ME,, LAY DOWN SOME PATTERNS PEARLS FLAKE,,, THEN WE CAN HARD LINE A TRUNK OR 2, THEN WE CAN GO WRAP AND MOLD A FRAME OR A SUSPENTION, FUCK CHANGING A SOLINOID HOMIE I GOT WORKERS FOR THAT BULLSHIT, DONT HATE ME HATE THE GAME, AND AGE AINT GOT SHIT TO DO WITH NOTHING,


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 22 2011, 09:57 PM~19670847
> *U RIGHT I DONT GIVE A FCK WHT I HOP DOUBLE SINGLE TRIPLE I HOP WATEVER IM NOT LIKE UR CLUB MEMBER WITH A THOUSAND OF EXCUSES IM NOT SAYING ANY NAMES
> *


A HES A MAN HE WILL STAND BUT WHEN DO U HEAR ME TALK BAD SHIT YA I FUCK AROUND BUT THATS FUN U GUYZ TALK SHIT 2


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jan 22 2011, 09:59 PM~19670859
> *LOL TELL HIM AGAIN SO HE KNOWS !
> *


CHAIO I THINK HE WAS REFERING TO U BRO.....DID U SEE OR READ THAT I SAID IT WAS U CHAIO?


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jan 22 2011, 09:59 PM~19670859
> *LOL TELL HIM AGAIN SO HE KNOWS !
> *


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 22 2011, 10:03 PM~19670893
> *
> *


AHHHH BOO NO NEED FOR THE MAD FACE.....I WAS JUS TELLIN U THAT HE WAS DIRECTING IT TOO YOU


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 22 2011, 10:01 PM~19670875
> *REALLY HOMIE,,  WHY DONT YOU AND HIM STEP INTO A PAINT BOTH WITH ME,, LAY DOWN SOME PATTERNS PEARLS FLAKE,,, THEN WE CAN HARD LINE A TRUNK OR 2, THEN WE CAN GO WRAP AND MOLD A FRAME OR A SUSPENTION, FUCK CHANGING A SOLINOID HOMIE I GOT WORKERS FOR THAT BULLSHIT, DONT HATE ME HATE THE GAME,  AND AGE AINT GOT SHIT TO DO WITH NOTHING,
> *


JUST LIKE U WERE SAYN 18 HUH BUT U CUD SAY IM 25 DO N IT WHAT THE FUCK IS THE DIFFERENCE :uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 22 2011, 10:01 PM~19670875
> *REALLY HOMIE,,  WHY DONT YOU AND HIM STEP INTO A PAINT BOTH WITH ME,, LAY DOWN SOME PATTERNS PEARLS FLAKE,,, THEN WE CAN HARD LINE A TRUNK OR 2, THEN WE CAN GO WRAP AND MOLD A FRAME OR A SUSPENTION, FUCK CHANGING A SOLINOID HOMIE I GOT WORKERS FOR THAT BULLSHIT, DONT HATE ME HATE THE GAME,  AND AGE AINT GOT SHIT TO DO WITH NOTHING,
> *


 IS THIS THE PAINT & BODY TOPIC.... AN HAVE YOU BEEN DOING THIS FOR 30 YEARS ??????


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 22 2011, 10:01 PM~19670875
> *REALLY HOMIE,,  WHY DONT YOU AND HIM STEP INTO A PAINT BOTH WITH ME,, LAY DOWN SOME PATTERNS PEARLS FLAKE,,, THEN WE CAN HARD LINE A TRUNK OR 2, THEN WE CAN GO WRAP AND MOLD A FRAME OR A SUSPENTION, FUCK CHANGING A SOLINOID HOMIE I GOT WORKERS FOR THAT BULLSHIT, DONT HATE ME HATE THE GAME,  AND AGE AINT GOT SHIT TO DO WITH NOTHING,
> *


PEEP THIS CHAIO
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=17521500


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 22 2011, 10:01 PM~19670875
> *REALLY HOMIE,,  WHY DONT YOU AND HIM STEP INTO A PAINT BOTH WITH ME,, LAY DOWN SOME PATTERNS PEARLS FLAKE,,, THEN WE CAN HARD LINE A TRUNK OR 2, THEN WE CAN GO WRAP AND MOLD A FRAME OR A SUSPENTION, FUCK CHANGING A SOLINOID HOMIE I GOT WORKERS FOR THAT BULLSHIT, DONT HATE ME HATE THE GAME,  AND AGE AINT GOT SHIT TO DO WITH NOTHING,
> *


SOUNDS LIKE FUN HOMIE,LETS STEP INTO THE BOOTH
























THEN LETS DO A SETUP TOGETHER








IF YOU WANT WE CAN DO AN INTERIOR TOGETHER TOO????
























LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANN DO ANYTHING ELSE???


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 22 2011, 10:10 PM~19670950
> *SOUNDS LIKE FUN HOMIE,LETS STEP INTO THE BOOTH
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHHHHHH SHIT THAT LOOKS LIKE ANTS WORK THE FOO THAT CHAIO JUS CALLED OUT......CHAIO LETS SEE UR PIX NOW...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

ITS QUIET IN HERE "NOW" WHERE U AT CHAIO?


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

HOW ABOUT THIS,, LETS CUT THE CRAP AND LETS DO THIS,, SEE YOU ON FEB 12 IN YUMA,


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 22 2011, 10:03 PM~19670893
> *
> *


BRING IT IM WAIT N


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 22 2011, 10:12 PM~19670974
> *HOW ABOUT THIS,, LETS CUT THE CRAP AND LETS DO  THIS,,  SEE YOU ON FEB 12 IN YUMA,
> *


LMFAO......YEA I THOUGHT SO! GO MIMIS MIJO...NIGHT NIGHT SEE U IN THE MORNING MIJO


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 10:12 PM~19670970
> *ITS QUIET IN HERE "NOW" WHERE U AT CHAIO?
> *


Im not a hater or much of a shit talker its nice,, oh well you guys got the number see you soon ,, right, you guys r going to yuma right?


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 22 2011, 10:12 PM~19670974
> *HOW ABOUT THIS,, LETS CUT THE CRAP AND LETS DO  THIS,,  SEE YOU ON FEB 12 IN YUMA,
> *


FUCK THE 12 LETS DO THIS SOONER WE WILL GO 2 UR TOWN AINT NOTHN I HAVNT DONE & U KNOW THIS MAN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

CHAIO JOHN & ALEX IM GONE 4 THE NIGHT FUCK WITH U GUYZ TOMORROW GOT 2 GO GET DRUNK BYE BYE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 22 2011, 10:16 PM~19670999
> *FUCK THE 12 LETS DO THIS SOONER WE WILL GO 2 UR TOWN AINT NOTHN I HAVNT DONE & U KNOW THIS MAN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THEY AINT READY BRO LET THEM MELT SUM MORE LEAD WE WILL KNO WHEN THEY R FILLED UP THEY WILL CALL US OUT WHEN THEY R READY


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 22 2011, 10:16 PM~19670999
> *FUCK THE 12 LETS DO THIS SOONER WE WILL GO 2 UR TOWN AINT NOTHN I HAVNT DONE & U KNOW THIS MAN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT WHAT IM TALKEN BOUT,,, 1655 OTAY MESA RD SAN DIEGO CA, COME ON :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 10:19 PM~19671019
> *THEY AINT READY BRO LET THEM MELT SUM MORE LEAD WE WILL KNO WHEN THEY R FILLED UP THEY WILL CALL US OUT WHEN THEY R READY
> *


READY, WE CAN MEET HALF WAYS THAT SOUND FAIR,, :wow:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 10:12 PM~19670970
> *ITS QUIET IN HERE "NOW" WHERE U AT CHAIO?
> *


IM NOT A HATER NICE WRK,, SO WHATS UP HALF WAYS OR WHT?


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 22 2011, 10:01 PM~19670875
> *REALLY HOMIE,,  WHY DONT YOU AND HIM STEP INTO A PAINT BOTH WITH ME,, LAY DOWN SOME PATTERNS PEARLS FLAKE,,, THEN WE CAN HARD LINE A TRUNK OR 2, THEN WE CAN GO WRAP AND MOLD A FRAME OR A SUSPENTION, FUCK CHANGING A SOLINOID HOMIE I GOT WORKERS FOR THAT BULLSHIT, DONT HATE ME HATE THE GAME,  AND AGE AINT GOT SHIT TO DO WITH NOTHING,
> *


A HOMIE ( CHAIO ) YOU DONT MINE STEPING OUT THE BOOTH YOUR GETTING IN ANTS WAY :roflmao: :roflmao: AN YOUR RIGHT HATE THE GAME !!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE YR PICS TIC,TOC,TIC,TOC


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 22 2011, 10:19 PM~19671018
> *CHAIO JOHN & ALEX IM GONE 4 THE NIGHT FUCK WITH U GUYZ TOMORROW GOT 2 GO GET DRUNK BYE BYE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THEM BEERS WERE GOING DOWN GOOD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 22 2011, 10:23 PM~19671044
> *READY, WE CAN MEET HALF WAYS THAT SOUND FAIR,,  :wow:
> *


YEA IN YUMA IN A COUPLE WEEKS BE READY


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 22 2011, 10:26 PM~19671062
> *THEM BEERS WERE GOING DOWN GOOD :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO U SHUT CHAIO DOWN ANT....LMFAO


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 22 2011, 10:24 PM~19671055
> *IM NOT A HATER NICE WRK,,      SO WHATS UP HALF WAYS OR WHT?
> *


THX CHAIO   NO HATIN HERE EITHER


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jan 22 2011, 10:25 PM~19671060
> *A HOMIE ( CHAIO ) YOU DONT MINE STEPING OUT THE BOOTH YOUR GETTING IN ANTS WAY  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AN YOUR RIGHT HATE THE GAME !!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE YR PICS TIC,TOC,TIC,TOC
> *


LMFAO THAT FOO OPENED HIS MOUF TOOOOOOO SOON!


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jan 22 2011, 10:25 PM~19671060
> *A HOMIE ( CHAIO ) YOU DONT MINE STEPING OUT THE BOOTH YOUR GETTING IN ANTS WAY  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AN YOUR RIGHT HATE THE GAME !!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE YR PICS TIC,TOC,TIC,TOC
> *


SHIT MAN WHT ELSE YOU FUCKERS WANNA HERE, NICE WRK OK MOVE ON, WE MEETING HALF WAYS OR WAHT,, TIC TOC TIC TOC, we all save gas, :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 10:26 PM~19671070
> *LMFAO U SHUT CHAIO DOWN ANT....LMFAO
> *


I SURE HOPE YOUR GONNA SHOW YOUR FACE,


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 22 2011, 10:28 PM~19671085
> *SHIT MAN WHT ELSE YOU FUCKERS WANNA HERE, NICE WRK OK MOVE ON, WE MEETING HALF WAYS OR WAHT,, TIC TOC TIC TOC, we all save gas, :biggrin:
> *


WE WANNA HEAR U SAY "TEAM BLOW ME IS THE MUTHA FUKIN BEST.....SAY IT FIVE TIMES REAL FAST.....GO


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 22 2011, 10:30 PM~19671097
> *I SURE HOPE YOUR GONNA SHOW YOUR FACE,
> *


OH I WILL HOMMIE....ILL KNOCK ON UR SHOULDER LIKE ME KNOCKIN ON A DOOR N TELL U WHO I AM


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 10:31 PM~19671105
> *OH I WILL HOMMIE....ILL KNOCK ON UR SHOULDER LIKE ME KNOCKIN ON A DOOR N TELL U WHO I AM
> *


IDONT CARE IF YOU KNOCK ON MY SHOULDER,,, YOU BETTER HABE A CAR THERE THAT KNOCKS THA BUMPER HARDER THAN MINES,


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 10:30 PM~19671099
> *WE WANNA HEAR U SAY "TEAM BLOW ME IS THE MUTHA FUKIN BEST.....SAY IT FIVE TIMES REAL FAST.....GO
> *


LOL MAYBE A MOTHER-MAY-I TOO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 22 2011, 10:39 PM~19671166
> *IDONT CARE IF YOU KNOCK ON MY SHOULDER,,, YOU BETTER HABE A CAR THERE THAT KNOCKS THA BUMPER HARDER THAN MINES,
> *


I LIKE THAT ( HABE AN MINES ) :roflmao: THIS GUY IS SOMETHING ELSE PAINTER,TUBER,NOW SPELLER


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

WELL IM OUT MY SPIRIT BROTHERS I (HABE) LOL TO GET SOME SLEEP









ALL DAY


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jan 22 2011, 10:46 PM~19671222
> *I LIKE THAT ( HABE AN MINES )  :roflmao: THIS GUY IS SOMETHING ELSE PAINTER,TUBER,NOW SPELLER
> *


WE HOPPING OR WHAT, ASAP ASAP, COME ON LETS DO THIS,


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

COME ON FELLAS LET DO IT, NO MORE BS COME ON,


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

YES, NO


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

COME ON ALL THAT BS FOR WHAT, LETS DO THIS, ,


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

FUCK IT IM OUT,


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 22 2011, 09:33 PM~19670671
> *I THINK YOUR IN THE WRONG TOPIC,,,  THIS IS ABOUT HOPPING!,,,,    NOT TURN TABLE CARS,,,,      :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 22 2011, 09:27 PM~19670626
> *YAH RIGHT,THIS IS THE STUPIDEST TOPIC EVER,NOBODY GIVES A FUCK HOW HIGH PEOPLE HOP,FRANKS HYDRAULICS HAS BEEN PUTTIN OUT "SHOW" SETUPS,"STREET" SETUPS AND "HOPPERS" FOR THIRTY FUCKIN YEARS,TEAM BLOW ME'S BEEN GOIN OUTTA TOWN & HOPPIN SINCE MOST OF YOU HATERS WERE SHITTIN IN DIAPERS!!  JUST BECAUSE YOU HAVE A CAR THAT DOES 90 INCHES DOESNT MEAN SHIT,TAKE SOME LESSONS-TRY DOIN A SHOW SETUP WITH 4 PUMPS, 80 FEET OF TUBING,GUAGES,ACCUMALATORS,COOLERS,FILTERS,ETC & THEN DO A CAR THAT DOES 90 INCHES THE NEXT WEEK,THEN DO IT FOR 30 YEARS!! THEN MAYBE YOU CAN TALK SHIT                      ANT-SPIRIT CC -TEAM BLOW ME
> *



STOP RUNNING YOUR YAP AND PULL UP REMOVE THOSE JACK STANDS AND COME PLAY


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 22 2011, 09:50 PM~19670794
> *MY COMMENT WASNT DIRECTED TOWARDS YOU JOHN, I KNOW U DO GOOD WORK BUT THERES ALOT OF OTHER FOOLS ON HERE JUS TALKIN SHIT THAT HAVENT EVEN CHANGED SOLENOIDS BEFORE BRO,KNOW WHAT I MEAN
> *



BREAK IT DOWN U TALKN ABOUT FRANKS AND 30 YEARS IN THE GAME THAN Y IS IT ONLY 5 TO 6 CARS WORKN IN AZ


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2011, 09:58 PM~19670856
> *15 Members: PHX CUSTOM TEES, rivman, southsiderider, Justin-Az, Combat K9 Inc, LUV ME OR HATE ME, GT~CHAIO, 1bumpercracker, BELAIR52, BiG J0HN 95, 602 Monte, GRUMPY36, mike(p), 1983 lincoln, SupremeAir
> DAMMMMM ALOT OF AZ LOVE IN HERE ON A SATURDAY....
> *



THAT CAUSE U GUYS AT THE SAME STAPLES USING THERE COMPUTERS (GOT MIN)


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jan 22 2011, 10:07 PM~19670927
> *IS THIS THE PAINT & BODY TOPIC.... AN HAVE YOU BEEN DOING THIS FOR 30 YEARS ??????
> *



SEEN YOUR WORK U NEED 30 MORE YEARS


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

hno: :drama: :run: :sprint:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 23 2011, 01:49 AM~19672000
> *BREAK IT DOWN U TALKN ABOUT FRANKS AND 30 YEARS IN THE GAME THAN Y IS IT ONLY 5 TO 6 CARS WORKN IN AZ
> *


where were you lastnight homie ? took you all nite to think of something to say :roflmao: just like the hop n game yr always behind


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 23 2011, 01:57 AM~19672019
> *SEEN YOUR WORK U NEED 30 MORE YEARS
> *


O - :nono: :nono: :nono: YOU MUST NOT KNOW PLAYA ! 
YOU CAN ALWAYS ALWAYS SHOW OFF FRANKS SETUPS AN WORK !!!! 
STREET , HOPPING AN TURN TABLE SETUPS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## DREWMILL (Aug 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 22 2011, 10:28 PM~19671085
> *SHIT MAN WHT ELSE YOU FUCKERS WANNA HERE, NICE WRK OK MOVE ON, WE MEETING HALF WAYS OR WAHT,, TIC TOC TIC TOC, we all save gas, :biggrin:
> *


im read :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 23 2011, 01:49 AM~19672000
> *BREAK IT DOWN U TALKN ABOUT FRANKS AND 30 YEARS IN THE GAME THAN Y IS IT ONLY 5 TO 6 CARS WORKN IN AZ
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jan 23 2011, 11:08 AM~19673649
> *O - :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  YOU MUST NOT KNOW PLAYA !
> YOU CAN ALWAYS ALWAYS SHOW OFF FRANKS SETUPS AN WORK !!!!
> STREET , HOPPING AN TURN TABLE SETUPS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yes:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 17 2011, 06:07 PM~19623723
> *IM LETTING U KNOW RIGHT NOW THAT I WANNA BREAK YOUR WHOLE CLUB OFF,AND THIS TIME IM GIVING U ENOUGH TIME TO GET READY CAUSE IM COMINGIN MAY.SO FRANK THIS TIME WHEN I BEAT U ,I WANT U TO ADMIT YOUR LOSE ON CAMERA,OR IF I LOSE I WILL ADMIT THAT I LOST ON CAMERA,AND TELL THAT OWNER OF THAT BLACK REGAL THAT HE BETTER BE READY,CAUSE WE JUST GETTING STARTED AND THIS SHIT AINT EVER GONNA END ASLONG AS IM ALIVE,WITH THE HELP FROM MY CLUB MEMBERS(ESPECIALLY ALEX)AND GARCIA CUSTOMS GOODTIMES IS GONNA BE DOING BIG THANGS THIS YEAR.AND IF U NEED TO CALL ME U GUYS GOT MY #,SO LETS GET IT ON :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :drama:  :
> *


HERE WE GO :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## wgutierrez (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 17 2011, 08:35 PM~19625601
> *HAHAHAHA DONT GET IT TWISTED HOMIE I DONT HATE FIRST OF ALL AND YUMA GT HAS NO HOPPERS......I GUESS I MUST BE POPULAR IF THEY TALKING BOUT ME TO YOU GUYS!!! I KNOW GOODTIMES SHOW CARS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE BUT THIS IS BETWEEN SPIRIT AND GT HOPPERS........ :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 dont hold ur breath on dat one ricky. im working on some shit to rep YUMA GT califas style....... wen u guys gona build a hopper or swing one of ur cars.....


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by wgutierrez_@Jan 24 2011, 01:54 PM~19683546
> *dont hold ur breath on dat one ricky. im working on some shit to rep YUMA GT califas style....... wen u guys gona build a hopper or swing one of ur cars.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: SI SE PUEDE.. YUMA GT...


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wgutierrez_@Jan 24 2011, 01:54 PM~19683546
> *dont hold ur breath on dat one ricky. im working on some shit to rep YUMA GT califas style....... wen u guys gona build a hopper or swing one of ur cars.....
> *


GT YUMA gonna have more than one :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 24 2011, 05:22 PM~19685473
> *GT YUMA gonna have more than one  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wgutierrez_@Jan 24 2011, 01:54 PM~19683546
> *dont hold ur breath on dat one ricky. im working on some shit to rep YUMA GT califas style....... wen u guys gona build a hopper or swing one of ur cars.....
> *



thats good walter yuma needs a good hopper....bring it out.......and as far as us.......we not in the hop game.....but good luck on your hopper....cant wait to see it.....


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 24 2011, 05:22 PM~19685473
> *GT YUMA gonna have more than one  :biggrin:
> *


bring em out.... :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*GOODTIMES 4 LIFE.*


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 23 2011, 06:13 PM~19676728
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



WHAT UP RICK HOPE U AND FRANK HELPING MIKE WITH HIS CAR CAUSE HIS NAME ON A MOTOR


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 24 2011, 08:21 PM~19687477
> *WHAT UP RICK HOPE U AND FRANK HELPING MIKE WITH HIS CAR CAUSE HIS NAME ON A MOTOR
> *


----------



## eltravieso33 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 24 2011, 07:06 PM~19686560
> *bring em out.... :biggrin:
> *


oh we will no need 2 worry about that,unlike others that r scared of hitting thier own switch


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

ITS GOIN TO BE GOOD


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eltravieso33_@Jan 25 2011, 12:16 AM~19690316
> *oh we will no need 2 worry about that,unlike others that r scared of hitting thier own switch
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 84supreme (Aug 12, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

this is gunna be a good 1 both team blow me and goodtimes always put it down hope rollins gunna catch it all ,fuk it may be worth the drive to see it in person :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

fucking drama all this blah blah blah let the cars do the talking :0


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

GT TTT


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wgutierrez+Jan 24 2011, 03:54 PM~19683546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it will lets go stevie we can car pool :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

CRAZY PRIMO :biggrin:


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jan 25 2011, 12:21 AM~19690340
> *ITS GOIN TO BE GOOD
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 25 2011, 11:51 PM~19700050
> *fucking drama all this blah blah blah let the cars do the talking  :0
> *


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Jan 26 2011, 09:52 AM~19702253
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> yes it will lets go stevie we can car pool  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha sounds like a plan lol


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 24 2011, 07:06 PM~19686560
> *bring em out.... :biggrin:
> *


JUST WAIT :twak:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## ROLL'N Videos (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N Videos_@Jan 27 2011, 02:24 PM~19714489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mannyjr520 (Jul 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

psssss.......HELLOOOOOOOOOOO WHERE IS EVERBODY AT? DID SPIRIT CC (TEAM BLOW ME-FRANKS HYDRAULICS) SHUT THIS BIAAAAATCH DOWN AGAIN?


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 30 2011, 05:33 PM~19739145
> *psssss.......HELLOOOOOOOOOOO WHERE IS EVERBODY AT? DID SPIRIT CC (TEAM BLOW ME-FRANKS HYDRAULICS) SHUT THIS BIAAAAATCH DOWN AGAIN?
> *



ANOTHER CHEERLEADER FOR FRANKS MAKE U A SHIRT AND PUT ON THE FRONT FRANKS #1 FAN AND ON THE BACK PUT SOME POM POM ON IT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

*GT* :biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Jan 26 2011, 08:24 PM~19708377
> *JUST WAIT  :twak:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

CHECK OUT OUR COMERCIAL FOR UNITED DREAMS FEB 12, 2011 SUPER SHOW... WHOS CAR IS HOPPING IN THE VIDEO.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKPcphNjaok


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 30 2011, 10:38 PM~19742457
> *ANOTHER CHEERLEADER FOR FRANKS MAKE U A SHIRT AND PUT ON THE FRONT  FRANKS #1 FAN AND ON THE BACK PUT SOME POM POM ON IT
> *


 :biggrin: Hahahahahahaha...... Black mamba n Az in May Big Juan!!!! All Stars!!!!


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 31 2011, 08:49 PM~19750251
> *CHECK OUT OUR COMERCIAL FOR UNITED DREAMS FEB 12, 2011 SUPER SHOW... WHOS CAR IS HOPPING IN THE VIDEO.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKPcphNjaok
> *


GT CHAIO :biggrin:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 30 2011, 11:38 PM~19742457
> *ANOTHER CHEERLEADER FOR FRANKS MAKE U A SHIRT AND PUT ON THE FRONT  FRANKS #1 FAN AND ON THE BACK PUT SOME POM POM ON IT
> *


that foo said pom poms :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Jan 31 2011, 09:47 PM~19751913
> *GT CHAIO  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: THANKS TO CHAIO FRM GOODTIMES FOR LETTING ME USE HIS CAR FOR THE COMMERCIAL...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 









[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 20 2011, 07:51 AM~19648029
> *FUCK ALL THIS BULLSHIT WHO WANTS TO PLAY I'M READY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FRANK
> RICK
> ...


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 31 2011, 07:49 PM~19750251
> *CHECK OUT OUR COMERCIAL FOR UNITED DREAMS FEB 12, 2011 SUPER SHOW... WHOS CAR IS HOPPING IN THE VIDEO.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKPcphNjaok
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 1 2011, 09:16 PM~19762120
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE GT


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 1 2011, 09:16 PM~19762120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by strictly ricc_@Jan 31 2011, 08:05 PM~19750481
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: Hahahahahahaha...... Black mamba n Az in May Big Juan!!!! All Stars!!!!
> *



what up big ricc hit me up got some info for u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 







[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Combat K9 Inc, So.Cal Hopper
:wave:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 2 2011, 09:17 AM~19765757
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HEY RICK DONT BE A HATER CUZ U CANT FUCK WITH MY CAR!!!! :0


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 4 2011, 12:37 AM~19784663
> *HEY RICK DONT BE A HATER CUZ U CANT FUCK WITH MY CAR!!!! :0
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 25 2011, 11:51 PM~19700050
> *fucking drama all this blah blah blah let the cars do the talking  :0
> *


X2,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 30 2011, 05:33 PM~19739145
> *psssss.......HELLOOOOOOOOOOO WHERE IS EVERBODY AT? DID SPIRIT CC (TEAM BLOW ME-FRANKS HYDRAULICS) SHUT THIS BIAAAAATCH DOWN AGAIN?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

You guys hate on Rick so much but you got to admit his car is WORKIN and it's EVERYWHERE 

BIG SPIRIT C.C. 










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Cg3W-kt5x8...be_gdata_player


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 4 2011, 07:06 PM~19790750
> *You guys hate on Rick so much but you got to admit his car is WORKIN and it's EVERYWHERE
> 
> BIG SPIRIT C.C.
> ...


SINGLE PUMP BITCH IS EVERY WHERE LIKE A TRAMP SERVING EM UP.......HOPE UR OUT IN YUMA NEXT WEEKEND BACKBUMPER JUAN...WILL GOT SUMTHIN FOR UR ASS :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 4 2011, 08:10 PM~19791286
> *SINGLE PUMP BITCH IS EVERY WHERE LIKE A TRAMP SERVING EM UP.......HOPE UR OUT IN YUMA NEXT WEEKEND BACKBUMPER JUAN...WILL GOT SUMTHIN FOR UR ASS  :biggrin:
> *







OOO SNAP!


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Jan 26 2011, 09:24 PM~19708377
> *JUST WAIT  :twak:
> *


hey putillo vale mas ke te apures a sacar tu carro :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 4 2011, 08:10 PM~19791286
> *SINGLE PUMP BITCH IS EVERY WHERE LIKE A TRAMP SERVING EM UP.......HOPE UR OUT IN YUMA NEXT WEEKEND BACKBUMPER JUAN...WILL GOT SUMTHIN FOR UR ASS  :biggrin:
> *



JUST MAKE SURE U HAVE A CAR ON MAY 1ST SHOP HAND NOW GO GET LUNCH FOR FRANK AND RICK


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 4 2011, 07:06 PM~19790750
> *You guys hate on Rick so much but you got to admit his car is WORKIN and it's EVERYWHERE
> 
> BIG SPIRIT C.C.
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 4 2011, 07:06 PM~19790750
> *You guys hate on Rick so much but you got to admit his car is WORKIN and it's EVERYWHERE
> 
> BIG SPIRIT C.C.
> ...


bad *ss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 4 2011, 08:10 PM~19791286
> *SINGLE PUMP BITCH IS EVERY WHERE LIKE A TRAMP SERVING EM UP.......HOPE UR OUT IN YUMA NEXT WEEKEND BACKBUMPER JUAN...WILL GOT SUMTHIN FOR UR ASS  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 8 2011, 10:00 PM~19823446
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsdown:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## ROLL'N Videos (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Feb 8 2011, 11:03 PM~19824064
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsdown:
> *


theres always a hater out there !!!! an why may1st sup with this weekend in yuma ?????


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Feb 4 2011, 11:00 PM~19792651
> *hey putillo vale mas ke te apures a sacar tu carro  :biggrin:
> *


TU YA SABES WEY :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

o shit pookie gettin ready


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

THIS WILL BE IN THE NEWSPAPER AND NEWSCAST AROUND YUMA AND IMPERIAL VALLEY..

Cocopah Casino’s Dreams to Reality Car Show to Benefit Local Athletic Program



United Dreams a local car club and Cocopah Casino have combined forces to launch SUPERSHOW 2 “ Battle of the Best” Dreams to Reality Car Show!

Admission is just $5 and a portion of the proceeds go to benefit the Yuma District One Athletic Program. With $3,000 in prizes for an epic Car Hop Battle …this Car Show promises the regions best cars, trucks and tricked out rides in the Desert Southwest!



United Dreams was created when popular local car clubs joined forces to create the Dreams to Reality Car Show. This year the organizers are using the net proceeds to support the Yuma School District One Athletic Program general athletic fund. The Dreams to Reality Car Show will he held this Saturday February 12th from 11AM to 5PM at Cocopah Casino. 



Car clubs from as far away as Fresno CA & Las Vegas NV will participate. The ‘Car Hop Battle’ with $3,000 in prize money is drawing registrations from some of the biggest names in Car Hop Competitions like Spirit Car Club from Phoenix AZ, Good Times Car Cub from San Diego and local Coronado Customs.



Cocopah Casino is a premiere entertainment destination for winter visitors and locals alike with over 500 slot machines, Blackjack and monthly promotions for cash, prizes, fun & excitement 24 hours a day, 365 days a year.


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Feb 11 2011, 01:16 PM~19845716
> *
> *


NEED SACO MOTORS $90 OR $85 AT LONG BEACH SWAP MEET SPACE J39-41. 818 471-5820


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Feb 11 2011, 02:18 PM~19846149
> *NEED SACO MOTORS $90 OR $85 AT LONG BEACH SWAP MEET SPACE J39-41.  818 471-5820
> *


WE'LL BE THERE FOR SOME ...


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 25 2011, 10:51 PM~19700050
> *fucking drama all this blah blah blah let the cars do the talking  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GUDTMS48 (Mar 19, 2006)

Its kind of quite in here :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

did the damn thing out there... props to my goodtimes brothers for putting a good show and to all that came out to hopp ... big rube...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 13 2011, 03:55 PM~19859361
> *did the damn thing out there... props to my goodtimes brothers for  putting a good show and to all that came out to hopp ... big rube...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Good Times brought out the hoppers and took a total $1500 at the United DReams car hop.....u guys got down.Thanks for coming out next year will be better much respect.


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 13 2011, 03:34 PM~19859560
> *Good Times brought out the hoppers and took a total $1500 at the United DReams car hop.....u guys got down.Thanks for coming out next year will be better much respect.
> *


Post pics and I'll believe you...


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Feb 13 2011, 05:24 PM~19860004
> *Post pics and I'll believe you...
> *


No need for pics just ask spirit,,,,,,


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUDTMS48_@Feb 13 2011, 03:46 PM~19859322
> *Its kind of quite in here :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


YEA IT WILL BE REAL QUIET TILL MAY 1ST :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 13 2011, 07:13 PM~19860863
> *No need for pics just ask spirit,,,,,,
> *


HERE WE GO......ASK SPIRIT WHAT HOMEBOY?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

CHAIO THE YELLOW REGAL WAS UP THERE WITH URS SIDE BY SIDE YESTERDAY I DONT KNOW IT WAS A CLOSE ONE!


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 13 2011, 07:13 PM~19860863
> *No need for pics just ask spirit,,,,,,
> *


ASK SPIRIT WHAT ? COME ON NOW HOMIE ON THE REAL !!! ILL ASK YOU HOW COME YOU DIDNT KEEP HITTING THE SWITCH ? WERE YOU SCARED IT WAS GOING TO GET STUCK LIKE IT DID ? :dunno:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 13 2011, 04:34 PM~19859560
> *Good Times brought out the hoppers and took a total $1500 at the United DReams car hop.....u guys got down.Thanks for coming out next year will be better much respect.
> *


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 13 2011, 04:34 PM~19859560
> *Good Times brought out the hoppers and took a total $1500 at the United DReams car hop.....u guys got down.Thanks for coming out next year will be better much respect.
> *


RGARCIA WAS GT THE ONLY ONES HOPPING? WAS THERE ONLY $1500 IN THE BAG? I THOUGHT THERE WERE $3000 IN THE BAG SO THERE MUST OF BEEN MORE HOPPERS U JUS FORGOT TO MENTION :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 13 2011, 09:43 PM~19862671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT PIC BRO!


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 13 2011, 09:46 PM~19862693
> *TIGHT PIC BRO!
> *


LIKE THAT PIC.... NOT BAD FRANKS SINGLE PUMP NEXT TO 2 GOODTIMES SINGLE PUMP RADS LOL 
:thumbsup:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 13 2011, 06:13 PM~19860863
> *No need for pics just ask spirit,,,,,,
> *


I got you GT. .. JUST FUCKIN WIT YOU HOMIE. GT All day...


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 13 2011, 09:37 PM~19862606
> *RGARCIA WAS GT THE ONLY ONES HOPPING? WAS THERE ONLY $1500 IN THE BAG? I THOUGHT THERE WERE $3000 IN THE BAG SO THERE MUST OF BEEN MORE HOPPERS U JUS FORGOT TO MENTION  :biggrin:
> *


This topic is GT vs Spirit he must be letting u know we did what we said. Alex called u guys out in May u guys said fuck May let's do it in Feb. All we did was show up and put in work. Much props too Frank for always being down too hop. GT don't hate homie as u must have seen if u were there GT members were helping 1 of Franks cars


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 13 2011, 07:22 PM~19860980
> *CHAIO THE YELLOW REGAL WAS UP THERE WITH URS SIDE BY SIDE YESTERDAY I DONT KNOW IT WAS A CLOSE ONE!
> *


Hahahaha Ricks hits 80s and Chaios hits 98 to 103 on a good hop. Yeah he sticks but what radical doesn't.


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?f...12_151356-1.mp4


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 13 2011, 11:29 PM~19863660
> *This topic is GT vs Spirit he must be letting u know we did what we said. Alex called u guys out in May u guys said fuck May let's do it in Feb. All we did was show up and put in work. Much props too Frank for always being down too hop. GT don't hate homie as u must have seen if u were there GT members were helping 1 of Franks cars
> 
> 
> ...


 I would like to say thanks to the homie helping to fix my control arm, no hating here, much respect. but also, I'm pretty sure I didn't hop againts any gt members, if I did, they lost.


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Feb 13 2011, 11:46 PM~19863855
> *I would like to say thanks to the homie helping to fix my control arm, no hating here, much respect. but also, I'm pretty sure I didn't hop againts any gt members, if I did, they lost.
> *


Your welcome homie.....you did good homie we didn't hop you. We only took radicals 2 singles 1 double.....


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?f...12_151453-1.mp4


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?f...12_162627-1.mp4


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?f...12_162833-1.mp4


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?f...12_162905-1.mp4


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 13 2011, 11:50 PM~19863894
> *Your welcome homie.....you did good homie we didn't hop you. We only took radicals 2 singles 1 double.....
> *


thanks for the props,c-ya around


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Feb 13 2011, 11:46 PM~19863855
> *I would like to say thanks to the homie helping to fix my control arm, no hating here, much respect. but also, I'm pretty sure I didn't hop againts any gt members, if I did, they lost.
> *


dont trip bro im here to help anybody out if i can brother stay hittin back bumper on your ride.. rep where you from to the fullest yahh got a good team out there ... and props to frank and iam only 18 :biggrin: :biggrin: and all the spirt camp ... it was some goodtimes


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 17 2011, 08:46 PM~19624864
> *You Wanna Break our Whole Club off? I guess TEAM BLOW ME must be Doing something right if it makes you start a topic and wanna key word is WANNA break us off. It seems lately that everybody wants to get at TEAM BLOW ME so that means we are the ones to beat and as history shows SPIRIT C.C. don't get broke off in hopping or at the shows so what makes you think were gonna let that happen now? Don't Worry TEAM BLOW ME will be ready before that may show and  since your just getting started at this shit your already late cause SPIRIT C.C. stays ready
> *


I guess Spirit doesn't stay ready didn't hear any noise in Yuma. GT took the loot this weekend. See ya next week


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

X2


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 13 2011, 11:29 PM~19863660
> *This topic is GT vs Spirit he must be letting u know we did what we said. Alex called u guys out in May u guys said fuck May let's do it in Feb. All we did was show up and put in work. Much props too Frank for always being down too hop. GT don't hate homie as u must have seen if u were there GT members were helping 1 of Franks cars
> 
> 
> ...



is that my boi rube :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 13 2011, 09:37 PM~19862606
> *RGARCIA WAS GT THE ONLY ONES HOPPING? WAS THERE ONLY $1500 IN THE BAG? I THOUGHT THERE WERE $3000 IN THE BAG SO THERE MUST OF BEEN MORE HOPPERS U JUS FORGOT TO MENTION  :biggrin:
> *



na homie Spirit took Cash home too.....im not forgetting bout u homies...Overall all the hoppers put on a show and we appreciate it.


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

>


[/quote]
he got stuck :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Feb 13 2011, 09:07 PM~19862263
> *ASK SPIRIT WHAT ? COME ON NOW HOMIE ON THE REAL !!! ILL ASK YOU HOW COME YOU DIDNT KEEP HITTING THE SWITCH ? WERE YOU SCARED IT WAS GOING TO GET STUCK LIKE IT DID ?  :dunno:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 13 2011, 09:43 PM~19862671
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ater all that barking shit on lay it low...you Chaio and big John came and pulled up in front of the yellow Regal, and got shut down! Both of you got stuck, and I kept going and going, you know. So dont talk anymore shit...Im the "The Real Single Pump King" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

>


[/quote]
nice pic of the car getting stuck! good timing bro u took it b4 they tried bringing it down lmfao


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 14 2011, 12:10 AM~19864093
> *I guess Spirit doesn't stay ready didn't hear any noise in Yuma. GT took the loot this weekend. See ya next week
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ok ha ha


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 14 2011, 12:10 AM~19864093
> *I guess Spirit doesn't stay ready didn't hear any noise in Yuma. GT took the loot this weekend. See ya next week
> *


YEA UR RIGHT HE PROABLY GOT PAID FOR THAT COMMERCIAL...LOL...CUZ IF I DO REMEMBER HE (CHAIO) DID GET STUCK SATURDAY AND ALEX BUSTED A HOSE HOPE AFTER ALL THIS SHIT YOU GUYS ARE WOOFING YOU DONT COME TO PHXWITH THAT KIND OF PERFORMNCE CUZ IF U DO IT WILL BE "BADTIMES" IN AZ "AGAIN" LOL


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 14 2011, 08:29 AM~19865433
> *Ater all that barking shit on lay it low...you Chaio and big John came and pulled up in front of the yellow Regal, and got shut down! Both of you got stuck, and I kept going and going, you know. So dont talk anymore shit...Im the "The Real Single Pump King" :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What u talking about Rick yo shit got stuck too just 15inches lower.... :0 :roflmao:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 14 2011, 08:38 AM~19865477
> *YEA UR RIGHT HE PROABLY GOT PAID FOR THAT COMMERCIAL...LOL...CUZ IF I DO REMEMBER HE (CHAIO) DID GET STUCK SATURDAY AND ALEX BUSTED A HOSE HOPE AFTER ALL THIS SHIT YOU GUYS ARE WOOFING YOU DONT COME TO PHXWITH THAT KIND OF PERFORMNCE CUZ IF U DO IT WILL BE "BADTIMES" IN AZ "AGAIN" LOL
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :boink:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WHERE R PICS OF THE CAR THAT STARTED THIS POST? LETS SEE WHAT EXCUSES WE HAVE NOW LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 14 2011, 08:39 AM~19865483
> *What u talking about Rick yo shit got stuck too just 15inches lower.... :0  :roflmao:
> *


ok


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 14 2011, 08:39 AM~19865483
> *What u talking about Rick yo shit got stuck too just 15inches lower.... :0  :roflmao:
> *


Atleast my car is a good running street car that I do drive everywhere. And as for you Chaio, you have a Redasaurea...oops I mean a Chaiosaurus that doesnt even start. As fa as you Big John, your car does look nice....now can you help your team member out? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

r u thinking on what 2 say ha ha :0 :0


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 14 2011, 08:40 AM~19865494
> *WHERE R PICS OF THE CAR THAT STARTED THIS POST? LETS SEE WHAT EXCUSES WE HAVE NOW LMFAO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you know that cars working 1 of your own members said it...80 inches in 1 lick hose busted oh well it was still enough too take 1st. The Black regal never showed so why change the hose Spirit didn't have shit for us out there. Ricks is always there and does always give us the hop props too him. Shit talking never stops homie. All radicals stick


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 14 2011, 08:47 AM~19865524
> *Atleast my car is a good running street car that I do drive everywhere. And as for you Chaio, you have a Redasaurea...oops I mean a Chaiosaurus that doesnt even start. As fa as you Big John, your car does look nice....now can you help your team member out? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Can't take that from you homie........your car does run and is nice. But this ain't no beauty pageant


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 14 2011, 08:55 AM~19865565
> *you know that cars working 1 of your own members said it...80 inches in 1 lick hose busted oh well it was still enough too take 1st. The Black regal never showed so why change the hose Spirit didn't have shit for us out there. Ricks is always there and does always give us the hop props too him. Shit talking never stops homie. All radicals stick
> *


can u guys fix up that pile of shit 4 him k :roflmao:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 14 2011, 09:00 AM~19865592
> *can u guys fix up that  pile of shit 4 him k :roflmao:
> *


Becareful what u ask for


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

RICK WHAT IT ALL COMES DOWN TO,, YOU GOT SUTCK TOO (78) I GOT STUCK (98) I KNOW IN MOTION YOU HIT (80) AND IN MOTION I HIT(101) SO BEFOR ALL YOU CHEERLEADERS START TALKING (AGAIN) YOU SHOULD KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT, YEAH I GOT STUCK,, OH WE"LL SHIT HAPPENS, BUT YOU GUYS CANT FUCK WITH US, WE WERE THERE, YOU GUYS WERENT NO MORE EXCUSSES LETS DO THIS, AND WE KEEP THE PEACE,, WERE WERE YOU GUYS AT WHEN ONE OF YOUR OWN CARS BROKE,,, STANDING OFF TO THE SIDE LOOKING AT US HELP THEM,, JUST PULL UP,


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:drama: :run: :drama:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 14 2011, 09:12 AM~19865658
> *RICK WHAT IT ALL COMES DOWN TO,, YOU GOT SUTCK TOO (78) I GOT STUCK (98) I KNOW IN MOTION YOU HIT (80) AND IN MOTION I HIT(101) SO BEFOR ALL YOU CHEERLEADERS START TALKING (AGAIN) YOU SHOULD KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT, YEAH I GOT STUCK,, OH WE"LL SHIT HAPPENS,  BUT YOU GUYS CANT FUCK WITH US, WE WERE THERE, YOU GUYS WERENT NO MORE EXCUSSES LETS DO THIS,  AND WE KEEP THE PEACE,, WERE WERE YOU GUYS AT WHEN ONE OF YOUR OWN CARS BROKE,,, STANDING OFF TO THE SIDE LOOKING AT US HELP THEM,,        JUST PULL UP,
> *


Sup Chaio thanks for coming down and putting on a great show....United Dreams cc has much Respect for you guys....


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Also thanks to Frank Hydraulics for coming out and alos putting down a good show....Much Respect to Franks Hydraulics!!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 14 2011, 09:12 AM~19865658
> *RICK WHAT IT ALL COMES DOWN TO,, YOU GOT SUTCK TOO (78) I GOT STUCK (98) I KNOW IN MOTION YOU HIT (80) AND IN MOTION I HIT(101) SO BEFOR ALL YOU CHEERLEADERS START TALKING (AGAIN) YOU SHOULD KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT, YEAH I GOT STUCK,, OH WE"LL SHIT HAPPENS,  BUT YOU GUYS CANT FUCK WITH US, WE WERE THERE, YOU GUYS WERENT NO MORE EXCUSSES LETS DO THIS,   AND WE KEEP THE PEACE,, WERE WERE YOU GUYS AT WHEN ONE OF YOUR OWN CARS BROKE,,, STANDING OFF TO THE SIDE LOOKING AT US HELP THEM,,        JUST PULL UP,
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: you know they gave you 85 then you went crying to them then they gave you 88 be real homie and yea i got stuck cuz you holded my bumper down ima real street car can you drive your car i dont think so. :roflmao:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 14 2011, 09:12 AM~19865658
> *RICK WHAT IT ALL COMES DOWN TO,, YOU GOT SUTCK TOO (78) I GOT STUCK (98) I KNOW IN MOTION YOU HIT (80) AND IN MOTION I HIT(101) SO BEFOR ALL YOU CHEERLEADERS START TALKING (AGAIN) YOU SHOULD KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT, YEAH I GOT STUCK,, OH WE"LL SHIT HAPPENS,  BUT YOU GUYS CANT FUCK WITH US, WE WERE THERE, YOU GUYS WERENT NO MORE EXCUSSES LETS DO THIS,  AND WE KEEP THE PEACE,, WERE WERE YOU GUYS AT WHEN ONE OF YOUR OWN CARS BROKE,,, STANDING OFF TO THE SIDE LOOKING AT US HELP THEM,,        JUST PULL UP,
> *


woooooooooooow


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 14 2011, 09:12 AM~19865658
> *RICK WHAT IT ALL COMES DOWN TO,, YOU GOT SUTCK TOO (78) I GOT STUCK (98) I KNOW IN MOTION YOU HIT (80) AND IN MOTION I HIT(101) SO BEFOR ALL YOU CHEERLEADERS START TALKING (AGAIN) YOU SHOULD KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT, YEAH I GOT STUCK,, OH WE"LL SHIT HAPPENS,  BUT YOU GUYS CANT FUCK WITH US, WE WERE THERE, YOU GUYS WERENT NO MORE EXCUSSES LETS DO THIS,  AND WE KEEP THE PEACE,, WERE WERE YOU GUYS AT WHEN ONE OF YOUR OWN CARS BROKE,,, STANDING OFF TO THE SIDE LOOKING AT US HELP THEM,,        JUST PULL UP,
> *


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 14 2011, 09:12 AM~19865658
> *RICK WHAT IT ALL COMES DOWN TO,, YOU GOT SUTCK TOO (78) I GOT STUCK (98) I KNOW IN MOTION YOU HIT (80) AND IN MOTION I HIT(101) SO BEFOR ALL YOU CHEERLEADERS START TALKING (AGAIN) YOU SHOULD KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT, YEAH I GOT STUCK,, OH WE"LL SHIT HAPPENS,  BUT YOU GUYS CANT FUCK WITH US, WE WERE THERE, YOU GUYS WERENT NO MORE EXCUSSES LETS DO THIS,  AND WE KEEP THE PEACE,, WERE WERE YOU GUYS AT WHEN ONE OF YOUR OWN CARS BROKE,,, STANDING OFF TO THE SIDE LOOKING AT US HELP THEM,,      JUST PULL UP,
> *


 :wow:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 14 2011, 11:18 AM~19866628
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: you know they gave you 85 then you went crying to them then they gave you 88 be real homie and yea i got stuck cuz you holded my bumper down ima real street car can you drive your car i dont think so.  :roflmao:
> *


yeah let be real my car is in elcentro still lets meet half ways with a ruler!!!! and ill show u 88


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Feb 13 2011, 09:07 PM~19862263
> *ASK SPIRIT WHAT ? COME ON NOW HOMIE ON THE REAL !!! ILL ASK YOU HOW COME YOU DIDNT KEEP HITTING THE SWITCH ? WERE YOU SCARED IT WAS GOING TO GET STUCK LIKE IT DID ?  :dunno:
> *


MMM DID YOU HAVE A CAR OUT THERE?? I DONT THINK SO,,* NEXT!*


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 14 2011, 09:12 AM~19865658
> *RICK WHAT IT ALL COMES DOWN TO,, YOU GOT SUTCK TOO (78) I GOT STUCK (98) I KNOW IN MOTION YOU HIT (80) AND IN MOTION I HIT(101) SO BEFOR ALL YOU CHEERLEADERS START TALKING (AGAIN) YOU SHOULD KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT, YEAH I GOT STUCK,, OH WE"LL SHIT HAPPENS,  BUT YOU GUYS CANT FUCK WITH US, WE WERE THERE, YOU GUYS WERENT NO MORE EXCUSSES LETS DO THIS,  AND WE KEEP THE PEACE,, WERE WERE YOU GUYS AT WHEN ONE OF YOUR OWN CARS BROKE,,, STANDING OFF TO THE SIDE LOOKING AT US HELP THEM,,        JUST PULL UP,
> *


ha ha ha yu got stuk :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 14 2011, 01:43 PM~19867738
> *MMM DID YOU HAVE A CAR OUT THERE??  I DONT THINK SO,, NEXT!
> *


hopper no ! but if remember right you guys called out
SPIRIT CC / TEAM BLOW ME. IM A PROUD SPIRIT CC MEMBER SO HOPPER OR NO HOPPER I GOT MY BROTHERS BACK NO MATTER WHAT !!!
AN FYI I HAVE A SHOW CAR DO YOU HAVE ONE ? ( NEXT )


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Feb 14 2011, 03:11 PM~19868439
> *i didnt have a car there but if remember right you guys called out
> SPIRIT CC / TEAM BLOW ME. IM A PROUD SPIRIT CC MEMBER SO CAR OR NO CAR I GOT MY BROTHERS BACK NO MATTER WHAT !!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 14 2011, 08:29 AM~19865433
> *Ater all that barking shit on lay it low...you Chaio and big John came and pulled up in front of the yellow Regal, and got shut down! Both of you got stuck, and I kept going and going, you know. So dont talk anymore shit...Im the "The Real Single Pump King" :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

BETTER LOOK AGAIN HOMIE ...YO SHIT GOT STUCK TOO.......JUST A LITTLE LOWER.....


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 14 2011, 04:05 PM~19868877
> *BETTER LOOK AGAIN HOMIE ...YO SHIT GOT STUCK TOO.......JUST A LITTLE LOWER.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 14 2011, 04:05 PM~19868877
> *BETTER LOOK AGAIN HOMIE ...YO SHIT GOT STUCK TOO.......JUST A LITTLE LOWER.....
> 
> 
> ...


YEA I LOOKED AGAIN SEEMS TO ME THAT SOME GT MEMBERS ARE HOLDING RICKS BUMPER DOWN........WAY TO GO CHEATERS!!!!


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 14 2011, 05:25 PM~19869512
> *YEA I LOOKED AGAIN SEEMS TO ME THAT SOME GT MEMBERS ARE HOLDING RICKS BUMPER DOWN........WAY TO GO CHEATERS!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: JUST WANTED TO SEE WHO WAS HIGHER WHEN WE ALL GET STUCK!!! :0


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 14 2011, 05:25 PM~19869512
> *YEA I LOOKED AGAIN SEEMS TO ME THAT SOME GT MEMBERS ARE HOLDING RICKS BUMPER DOWN........WAY TO GO CHEATERS!!!!
> *


SO WHO WAS HOLDING IT DOWN WHEN HE WAS ON THE RULER THE INVISIBLE GT GHOST OR WHAT.....THERE WASNT ANYONE BEHIND HIM IN THE HOPPING PIT WAS THERE...UMM NOT..... :roflmao: ......IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE YOU GUYS DONT HAVE TO GIVE US THE WIN WE'LL TAKE THAT SHIT HAHAHAHA......OH YEA FOR THE RECORD STUCK OR NOT WE TOOK 1ST PLACE SINGLE AND DOUBLE RADICAL.....


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 14 2011, 05:34 PM~19869593
> *SO WHO WAS HOLDING IT DOWN WHEN HE WAS ON THE RULER THE INVISIBLE GT GHOST OR WHAT.....THERE WASNT ANYONE BEHIND HIM IN THE HOPPING PIT WAS THERE...UMM NOT..... :roflmao: ......IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE YOU GUYS DONT HAVE TO GIVE US THE WIN WE'LL TAKE THAT SHIT HAHAHAHA......OH YEA FOR THE RECORD STUCK OR NOT WE TOOK 1ST PLACE SINGLE AND DOUBLE RADICAL.....
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yup sombody lied to rick,,, it must of been the invisible spirits haha ,,, cuz i didnt here nothing out in yuma, hahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: chip chip haha (its all good)


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 14 2011, 05:34 PM~19869593
> *SO WHO WAS HOLDING IT DOWN WHEN HE WAS ON THE RULER THE INVISIBLE GT GHOST OR WHAT.....THERE WASNT ANYONE BEHIND HIM IN THE HOPPING PIT WAS THERE...UMM NOT..... :roflmao: ......IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE YOU GUYS DONT HAVE TO GIVE US THE WIN WE'LL TAKE THAT SHIT HAHAHAHA......OH YEA FOR THE RECORD STUCK OR NOT WE TOOK 1ST PLACE SINGLE AND DOUBLE RADICAL.....
> *


WE R GOOD WITH IT HOMMIE THE HOMMIE HAS TO GET PAID FOR THE COMMERCIAL SOME HOW :biggrin: U WAS TALKING BOUT NOIZ EARLIER HOMMIE SHIT GT DIDNT MAKE NO NOIZ ALL I SEEN WAS SOME BABY TAPS IN THE HOPPING AREA FROM GT MAKING SURE CARS DIDNT GET STUCK :biggrin: BUT FOR CHAIOS CAR BEING A RADICAL RICKS CAR WAS RIGHT THERE WITH IT WHEN ALL 3 WERE HOPPING!


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 14 2011, 05:34 PM~19869593
> *SO WHO WAS HOLDING IT DOWN WHEN HE WAS ON THE RULER THE INVISIBLE GT GHOST OR WHAT.....THERE WASNT ANYONE BEHIND HIM IN THE HOPPING PIT WAS THERE...UMM NOT..... :roflmao: ......IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE YOU GUYS DONT HAVE TO GIVE US THE WIN WE'LL TAKE THAT SHIT HAHAHAHA......OH YEA FOR THE RECORD STUCK OR NOT WE TOOK 1ST PLACE SINGLE AND DOUBLE RADICAL.....
> *


THATS CAUSE NO ONE ELSE WAS RADICAL !!! :loco: :loco:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 14 2011, 05:43 PM~19869676
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yup sombody lied to rick,,,  it must of been the invisible spirits haha ,,, cuz i didnt here nothing out in yuma JUST TEAM BLOW ME CARS HITTIN BUMPER, hahaha :roflmao:  :roflmao:  chip chip haha    (its all good)
> *


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 14 2011, 05:46 PM~19869710
> *WE R GOOD WITH IT HOMMIE THE HOMMIE HAS TO GET PAID FOR THE COMMERCIAL SOME HOW  :biggrin: U WAS TALKING BOUT NOIZ EARLIER HOMMIE SHIT GT DIDNT MAKE NO NOIZ ALL I SEEN WAS SOME BABY TAPS IN THE HOPPING AREA FROM GT MAKING SURE CARS DIDNT GET STUCK  :biggrin: BUT FOR CHAIOS CAR BEING A RADICAL RICKS CAR WAS RIGHT THERE WITH IT WHEN ALL 3 WERE HOPPING!
> *


THEM BABY TAPS WERE ENOUGH TOO BUST YO ASS....... :roflmao: .....IT DONT MATTER HOMIE WE TAKING THE WIN .....OR WAIT ...THEY GAVE IT TOO US HAHAHAHA


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 14 2011, 05:46 PM~19869710
> *WE R GOOD WITH IT HOMMIE THE HOMMIE HAS TO GET PAID FOR THE COMMERCIAL SOME HOW  :biggrin: U WAS TALKING BOUT NOIZ EARLIER HOMMIE SHIT GT DIDNT MAKE NO NOIZ ALL I SEEN WAS SOME BABY TAPS IN THE HOPPING AREA FROM GT MAKING SURE CARS DIDNT GET STUCK  :biggrin: BUT FOR CHAIOS CAR BEING A RADICAL RICKS CAR WAS RIGHT THERE WITH IT WHEN ALL 3 WERE HOPPING!
> *


BIG NEGATIVE,, I CAN PROMISE YOU I WILL SYK RICKS CAR BY 20 INCHES ,,, AND THATS NO LIE,,


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Feb 14 2011, 05:47 PM~19869716
> *THATS CAUSE NO ONE ELSE WAS RADICAL !!!  :loco:  :loco:
> *


RICKS WINDOW SAID RS AND THAT TOO ME HOMIE MEANS RADICAL SINGLE...IT'S OK LADIES TAKE THE LOSS...


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 14 2011, 05:48 PM~19869727
> *
> *


YOU SHOULD OF BEEN THERE!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 14 2011, 05:50 PM~19869747
> *RICKS WINDOW SAID RS AND THAT TOO ME HOMIE MEANS RADICAL SINGLE...IT'S OK LADIES TAKE THE LOSS...
> *


I MEAN LADIES AND GENTLEMAN :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 14 2011, 05:43 PM~19869676
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yup sombody lied to rick,,,  it must of been the invisible spirits haha ,,, cuz i didnt here nothing out in yuma, hahaha :roflmao:  :roflmao:  chip chip haha    (its all good)
> *


THE ONLY REASON U GUYS WERE SO LOUD IS CAUSE ALL THE PUSHING YOU WERE DOING IN AN OUT ! DRIVE THAT SHIT IN HOMIE LOL


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 14 2011, 05:49 PM~19869736
> *BIG NEGATIVE,, I CAN PROMISE YOU I WILL SYK RICKS CAR BY 20 INCHES ,,, AND THATS NO LIE,,
> *


YEA OK........ON THE RULER OR OFF?


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 14 2011, 05:50 PM~19869747
> *RICKS WINDOW SAID RS AND THAT TOO ME HOMIE MEANS RADICAL SINGLE...IT'S OK LADIES TAKE THE LOSS...
> *


ALEX IT ALL GOOD LETS ROLL TO OUR TOPIC DOGG ALL THESE FOOLS GONNA DO IS TYPE TILL THERE FINGERS FALL OFF,,,,  GT UP


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Feb 14 2011, 05:51 PM~19869760
> *THE ONLY REASON U GUYS WERE SO LOUD IS CAUSE ALL THE PUSHING YOU WERE DOING IN AN OUT ! DRIVE THAT SHIT IN HOMIE LOL
> *


WHATS THAT HAVE TO DO WITH HOPPING,, R CARS DID DRIVE


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 14 2011, 05:50 PM~19869747
> *RICKS WINDOW SAID RS AND THAT TOO ME HOMIE MEANS RADICAL SINGLE...IT'S OK LADIES TAKE THE LOSS...
> *


LOOKING @ THE WINDOW ? COME ON NOW LOOK @ THE CAR HOMIE
AN IS THAT WHAT U SAID WHEN U GOT BACK TO CAMP


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 14 2011, 05:53 PM~19869780
> *WHATS THAT HAVE TO DO WITH HOPPING,, R CARS DID DRIVE
> *


TOO MUCH FEET MOVEMENT...IT WAS LOUD


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 14 2011, 05:53 PM~19869780
> *WHATS THAT HAVE TO DO WITH HOPPING,, R CARS DID DRIVE
> *



PIMP THEY DONT KNOW SHIT BREAKS WHEN YOU DOING BIG INCHES. WE DONE IN HERE LET'S BOUNCE OFF TOO THE NEXT MISSION


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 14 2011, 05:51 PM~19869765
> *YEA OK........ON THE RULER OR OFF?
> *


ON THE RULER!! YOU WILL SEE WHEN THAT ROLLEN VIDEO COMES OUT HE GOT MY REAL INCHES,, AND FROM WHAT I SEEN ON HIS CAMERA,,, I SAY 21 INCHES,,


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 14 2011, 05:50 PM~19869753
> *YOU SHOULD OF BEEN THERE!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OH I WAS THERE FOO ASK ABOUT ME.....ASK BIG JOHN GET UR SHIT STRAIGHT!


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 14 2011, 05:54 PM~19869793
> *TOO MUCH FEET MOVEMENT...IT WAS LOUD
> *


LOL... YOU GUYS DONT STOP HUH,,, :roflmao: :roflmao: BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME,,


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: this shit is funny as hell :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 14 2011, 05:56 PM~19869811
> *OH I WAS THERE FOO ASK ABOUT ME.....ASK BIG JOHN GET UR SHIT STRAIGHT!
> *


CHAIO MAYBE HE WAS BUT YOU'D NEVER KNOW CAUSE HE DIDNT BRING HIS LAPTOP WITH HIM......


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 14 2011, 05:56 PM~19869811
> *OH I WAS THERE FOO ASK ABOUT ME.....ASK BIG JOHN GET UR SHIT STRAIGHT!
> *


OUCH,, I MUST HAVE MISSED YOU


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 14 2011, 05:56 PM~19869823
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: this shit is funny as hell :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 14 2011, 05:56 PM~19869824
> *CHAIO MAYBE HE WAS BUT YOU'D NEVER KNOW CAUSE HE DIDNT BRING HIS LAPTOP WITH HIM......
> *


OUCH! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 14 2011, 05:56 PM~19869823
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: this shit is funny as hell :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEA THESE GT FOOS ARE SOME CLOWNS...LMFAO


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 14 2011, 05:58 PM~19869848
> *YEA THESE GT FOOS ARE SOME CLOWNS...LMFAO
> *


HELL YEAH WE ARE WE BE HOPING ALL OVER YOU FOO'S


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 14 2011, 05:56 PM~19869823
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: this shit is funny as hell :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHEN CAN I GET A SINGLE PUMP HOP!!!???


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 14 2011, 05:59 PM~19869853
> *HELL YEAH WE ARE WE BE HOPING ALL OVER YOU FOO'S
> *


X2


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 14 2011, 05:54 PM~19869798
> *PIMP THEY DONT KNOW SHIT BREAKS WHEN YOU DOING BIG INCHES. WE DONE IN HERE LET'S BOUNCE OFF TOO THE NEXT MISSION
> *


LIKE HOSES ? LOL ALL GOOD HOMIE GET YR BOYS AN GO


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

man wish i could have been there but u know how it goes :drama:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

shit hopefully soon man just tryn to get the cars looking right you know paint chrome guts you know how i do it


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 14 2011, 05:51 PM~19869765
> *YEA OK........ON THE RULER OR OFF?
> *


LOL MAYBE HES HAS THE 20INCH CRY DOWN


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 14 2011, 06:03 PM~19869894
> *shit hopefully soon man  just tryn to get the cars looking right you know paint chrome guts you know how i do it
> *


HIT ME,, LET ME KNOW


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Feb 14 2011, 06:03 PM~19869895
> *LOL MAYBE HES HAS THE 20INCH CRY DOWN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 14 2011, 06:04 PM~19869899
> *HIT ME,, LET ME KNOW
> *


u coming to az this weekend for rolln's sow


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 14 2011, 06:05 PM~19869909
> *u coming to az this weekend for rolln's sow
> *


IMMA TRY TO MAKE IT,,


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Feb 14 2011, 07:03 PM~19869895
> *LOL MAYBE HES HAS THE 20INCH CRY DOWN
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 14 2011, 06:06 PM~19869916
> *IMMA TRY TO MAKE IT,,
> *


thats right should be fun


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Feb 14 2011, 06:10 PM~19869940
> *
> *


YO YO !!!!!!!!! :biggrin: WHAT UP FOO IM ROLLEN OUT THAT WAY IN THE AM!!


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 14 2011, 06:11 PM~19869946
> *YO YO !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  WHAT UP FOO IM ROLLEN OUT THAT WAY IN THE AM!!
> *


sounds good... ill call you in the morning.. :biggrin: ......


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Feb 14 2011, 06:17 PM~19869997
> *sounds good... ill call you in the morning.. :biggrin: ......
> *


K


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 14 2011, 06:05 PM~19869909
> *u coming to az this weekend for rolln's sow
> *


see you this week'n :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 14 2011, 05:56 PM~19869823
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: this shit is funny as hell :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Feb 14 2011, 05:51 PM~19869760
> *THE ONLY REASON U GUYS WERE SO LOUD IS CAUSE ALL THE PUSHING YOU WERE DOING IN AN OUT ! DRIVE THAT SHIT IN HOMIE LOL
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TRUE STORY.....


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 14 2011, 09:00 AM~19865592
> *can u guys fix up that  pile of shit 4 him k :roflmao:
> *


LISTEN TO THIS GUY.IF U CAN LEARN TO BUILD A HOPPER LIKE ME INSTEAD OF BUYING ONE (NENES WHITE REGAL) AND PAINTING IT YELLOW LETS SEE IF YOUR CAR CAN HOP THE INCHES LIKE MY CAR FOR FOUR YEARS PLUS DID I MENTION THAT THE FRAME IS FROM MY OLD BLUE HOPPER.ALL U DO IS POP WHEELIES THATS ALL YOUR GOOD FOR BESIDES BEING A SORE LOSER.MY PILE OF SHIT THAT YOU AND TODD SAY THAT I HAVE WILL SHOW YOU GUYS SOMETHING SOON  :wow: :wow: :wow: :0  :uh: :happysad:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

DON'T GET IT TWISTED,I BUILT THAT CAR BUT HAPPY WAS THE ONE TO MAKE IT HOP


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 15 2011, 09:42 AM~19874998
> *LISTEN TO THIS GUY.IF U CAN LEARN TO BUILD A HOPPER LIKE ME INSTEAD OF BUYING ONE (NENES WHITE REGAL) AND PAINTING IT YELLOW LETS SEE IF YOUR CAR CAN HOP THE INCHES LIKE MY CAR FOR FOUR YEARS PLUS DID I MENTION THAT THE FRAME IS FROM MY OLD BLUE HOPPER.ALL U DO IS POP WHEELIES THATS ALL YOUR GOOD FOR BESIDES BEING A SORE LOSER.MY PILE OF SHIT THAT YOU AND TODD SAY THAT I HAVE WILL SHOW YOU GUYS SOMETHING SOON  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :0    :uh:  :happysad:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :drama:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 14 2011, 05:59 PM~19869853
> *HELL YEAH WE ARE WE BE HOPING ALL OVER YOU FOO'S
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 14 2011, 06:03 PM~19869894
> *shit hopefully soon man  just tryn to get the cars looking right you know paint chrome guts you know how i do it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 14 2011, 06:06 PM~19869916
> *IMMA TRY TO MAKE IT,,
> *


 :nono: :nono: he is not :0


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 15 2011, 09:42 AM~19874998
> *LISTEN TO THIS GUY.IF U CAN LEARN TO BUILD A HOPPER LIKE ME INSTEAD OF BUYING ONE (NENES WHITE REGAL) AND PAINTING IT YELLOW LETS SEE IF YOUR CAR CAN HOP THE INCHES LIKE MY CAR FOR FOUR YEARS PLUS DID I MENTION THAT THE FRAME IS FROM MY OLD BLUE HOPPER.ALL U DO IS POP WHEELIES THATS ALL YOUR GOOD FOR BESIDES BEING A SORE LOSER.MY PILE OF SHIT THAT YOU AND TODD SAY THAT I HAVE WILL SHOW YOU GUYS SOMETHING SOON  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :0    :uh:  :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

hi gabe :wave:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

hi mike :x:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 15 2011, 09:42 AM~19874998
> *LISTEN TO THIS GUY.IF U CAN LEARN TO BUILD A HOPPER LIKE ME INSTEAD OF BUYING ONE (NENES WHITE REGAL) AND PAINTING IT YELLOW LETS SEE IF YOUR CAR CAN HOP THE INCHES LIKE MY CAR FOR FOUR YEARS PLUS DID I MENTION THAT THE FRAME IS FROM MY OLD BLUE HOPPER.ALL U DO IS POP WHEELIES THATS ALL YOUR GOOD FOR BESIDES BEING A SORE LOSER.MY PILE OF SHIT THAT YOU AND TODD SAY THAT I HAVE WILL SHOW YOU GUYS SOMETHING SOON  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :0    :uh:  :happysad:
> *


ooooooooh MUY CHINGON!!!!!! WHO GIVES A FUCK!!!!!! :biggrin: SPIRIT CARCLUB & TEAM BLOW ME doesnt


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hey post da pic of what happened


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 16 2011, 01:38 PM~19885052
> *hey post da pic of what happened
> *


YOU SHOULD OF BEEN THERE FOO!! WHO SAID IT;;;;;


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## mannyjr520 (Jul 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 19 2011, 03:07 PM~19910563
> *
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

fuck this topic lets hop all of u !!!!! to much talking and no hoping


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 26 2011, 12:24 AM~19963888
> *fuck this topic lets hop all of u !!!!! to much talking and no hoping
> *


Hoping  I thought this was a hopping topic :biggrin:


----------



## sd4life619 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well first to back bumper Juan and all of la you guys are full of it because. You all know where the king of street is n SD so untill you come n beat SD you won't be shit so what it do no whispers so Juan u better get to work on tht regal because its go get broke the duck of and tell tht fold mine dude to bring tht pretty as car some ones.waiting on you to brake to add off so stop running n come to SD n get broke off n bring barrel to wit his big mouth


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sd4life619_@Feb 26 2011, 09:30 AM~19965853
> *Well first to back bumper Juan and all of la you guys are full of it because. You all know where the king of street is n SD so untill you come n beat SD you won't be shit so what it do no whispers so Juan u better get to work on tht regal because its go get broke the duck of and tell tht fold mine dude to bring tht pretty as car some ones.waiting on you to brake to add off so stop running n come to SD n get broke off n bring barrel to wit his big mouth
> *


the gold mine is not my car so talk 2 him his name is dena4life-t on here and make sure the car you have is clean as the gold ls and the kings are in la my 62 and johns single


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 26 2011, 05:29 PM~19968279
> *the gold mine is not my car so talk 2 him his name is dena4life-t on here and make sure the car you have is clean as the gold ls and the kings are in la my 62 and johns single
> *


YEZZIRR!!!!


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sd4life619_@Feb 26 2011, 09:30 AM~19965853
> *Well first to back bumper Juan and all of la you guys are full of it because. You all know where the king of street is n SD so untill you come n beat SD you won't be shit so what it do no whispers so Juan u better get to work on tht regal because its go get broke the duck of and tell tht fold mine dude to bring tht pretty as car some ones.waiting on you to brake to add off so stop running n come to SD n get broke off n bring barrel to wit his big mouth
> *


*IGNORE THIS PUSSY WHOEVER HE OR SHE IS!*


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

TTT...


----------



## ASSTEK64 (Dec 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------

